# Naruto 699-700 Prediction Thread [1]



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

One prediction remains.

But there is a bit of good news. For the final, we'll receive a true double chapter. And the second of the two (700) will be in full color. 

Much fun wasting time here over the years, and part of me is truly sad to see this end. Oh well; it was fun NF.



Reminiscing and nostalgia can be directed to .



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict pairing wars overshadowing everything else.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

well the last chapters nothing more to say.
they release everyone and the epilogue commence.


----------



## Sora (Oct 29, 2014)

there will be tears shed


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

End of an era is really close now...


well, one way or another the pairings will be dealt with. Resolved or open ended, whatever, but the war will end  


chapter 699 will proly be Sakura and Kakashi getting there, Team 7 stuff, arms healed, IT dispelled, war conclusion ...hmm maybe too much for one chapter, but 700 should be a proper epilogue with a timeskip.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

Predicting feels


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict: 699 the end of the main story. MT cancelled, bijuu freed, prosthetics attached, Naruto back in Konoha Sasuke wandering alone except for Taka. 

@Klue, I don't  think the second chapter we'll get next week will be chapter 700. It'll be a teaser chapter for the movie and therefore independent from the main storyline.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there will not be any time for pairings (other than SasuNaru) in this last chapter.


----------



## Gortef (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonder how people will react to their missing hands...


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2014)

How on earth will their arms get fixed

Like holy jesus fuck tell me Kishi tell me right now


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict, for the one last time, Orochimaru explaining, why did he really attack Konoha and stealing Sasuke's body


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm predicting 699 will be finishing the war up and getting everybody out of the seal and all that, and the color chapter will essentially be the epilogue.  

Still, there are waaaay too many questions that haven't been answered.  The series could definitely use 5 more chapters of epilogue to at least attempt to explain some things.  Oh well


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I predict: 699 the end of the main story. MT cancelled, bijuu freed, prosthetics attached, Naruto back in Konoha Sasuke wandering alone except for Taka.
> 
> @Klue, I don't  think the second chapter we'll get next week will be chapter 700. It'll be a teaser chapter for the movie and therefore independent from the main storyline.



Hmm, I see. I'll have a mod update the thread title later.





*Spoiler*: __ 



[SIZE=+5]PSYCHE!!! WHO GIVES A SHIT!!!??!! [/SIZE]


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> How on earth will their arms get fixed
> 
> Like holy jesus fuck tell me Kishi tell me right now



Asura/Hell for Sasuke while Naruto has the bijuus.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

699 should maybe be Kakashi and Sakura finding Naruto & Sasuke?

But I don't mind skipping over some details.

Exposition can tell us that they got Zetsu arms and dispelled the genjutsu later.

Maybe flashback panels depicting them undoing the genjutsu.

I just want an epilogue set in the future so that we can see what happened to everyone afterwards.

I hope 700 is set only in the movie future. Set before the events of the movie obviously.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

Probably an epilogue to a short time before the movie


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

inb4 Obito Madara Uzumaki, named after the bravest men Naruto ever knew.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto marries Sakura, Hinata dies in ditch somewhere after getting friend-zoned.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2014)

Next chapter looks like a Sasuke chapter as the words "What lies at the end of hurt and loss" will have him answering Naruto.  But whatever happens to one will happen to the other so we equally get Naruto responding to Sasuke as their red blood/string of fate points to.  They both share a future as well.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 29, 2014)

Everything is wrapped up. Naruto becomes Hokage in the epilogue and pairings are confirmed.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke do that finger-linking thing which is also the seal to end Mugen Tsukiyomi. With their other hands, I guess.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

End MT, and first glimpse at the advanced movie villain's advanced Byakugan.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

Hokage Naruto is all I care about. Please do not do that to his hair Kishi. Show his hair gorwn out when he is shown as Hokage please.

Also whole lot of celebration and pairing teases for them shippers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict a lot of feels from the forum 

Chapterwise Sakura will come to the rescue  Then MT will be released. Chapter 700 would be how everyone is happy together. Pairings may or may not confirmed.


----------



## RBL (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict neji reviving next chapter:

@klue is very abusive i once tried to win in the creation of this thread but got stomped by this power abuser


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 29, 2014)

it's happening!

[sp]



[/sp]



i predict that kakashi will finally be made hokage. 

it's been a rollercoaster. it shall be missed.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

699 will wrap everything up. Infinite Tsukuyomi release, Sasuke's future endeavors, etc. I'm hoping 700 will be an epilogue with a time skip. The movie is said to cover a gap, so perhaps chapter 700 will be a look into the far future of Naruto where we see what happened to everyone and finally see Naruto as Hokage. The movie can happen before this, but after the events of the manga.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

They exchange their final words. And both Pass out. Naruto awakens with only Kakashi and Sakura be his side announcing MT has been released and ask where Sasuke is.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict Sakura killing Sasuke when he calls her a bit fat.

When is this chapter coming out btw.


----------



## auem (Oct 29, 2014)

Final countdown begins...
It has been a great journey as fan.....Wednesday never gonna be same again..


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 29, 2014)

Whatever happens you know the pairing fans will be staying up all night for the next one


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 29, 2014)

We get our conclusion and epilogue. Sasuke helps deactivate IT. He then leaves to wander the world and find himself having come to terms with Naruto and keep himself from becoming a source of conflict in the new world Naruto will help create. He also resolves to help any way he can from the shadows, an approach that befits his previous philosophy while  being much more constructive. Spiral Zetsu gets some sort of conclusion. In the epilogue, Kakashi abdicates and makes Naruto the new Hokage as we are shown all of the relevant named characters.

Maybe a pairing hint just to fuck with the shippers one more time. I'd personally love it if Naruto got with some previously unexpected character just so that Kishimoto, when prodded, could ask the questioner why they expected his characters to marry people that they dated/had crushes on when they were still in their mid-teens.


----------



## Karman (Oct 29, 2014)

It's been a great decade Narutoforums! Thanks for the speculation and theories. Putting the theories to bed is my last prediction: timejump and Naruto as Hokage.


----------



## auem (Oct 29, 2014)

699 will be reconciliation and all team 7 smilling together..we see Kakashi's face for the first time..then MT cancellation happens..
700 will be epilogue where we will see other characters and what they are doing in the new era...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 29, 2014)

Well we'll see the MT finally over,everyone happy and an epilogue with Naruto as a hokage.


----------



## orochipein (Oct 29, 2014)

NaruSaku becoming canon, Sasuke becoming the wanderer ala Jiraya, Kakashi becoming the 6th hokage and cetera......


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2014)

Posting in last prediction thread 

I wonder if Kishi will take the dark(er?) route, have both N and S die, their statues are appended to the VotE, making it a more friendly sculpture, sakura is shown grown up with 2 kids, she names them Naruto and Sasuke and they're shown playfully fighting each other.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 29, 2014)

I expect much of the reaction to the ending to be pairing based.

Also, apparently this says that 699 + 700 combine for a total of 44 pages, so if someone who can read Japanese can check that, that'd be great.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2014)

Last prediction thread sad but it was time for the manga to end. Sad but everything has to end.

I predict naruto and sasuke use each of their good arm to do the seal to undo the genjutsu


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 29, 2014)

For 699 I see Team 7 reuniting and hopefully squaring up with each other on their feelings for their much needed resolution. Sakura will heal them, probably crying her eyes out but still determined and they'll both reassure her.  In 700 it will be several years down the line and I think we'll see Naruto as Hokage for sure, and perhaps a couple of Uzumaki and Uchiha kids running around.  Hopefully some satisfying SS and NH pairing resolution to go along with it.  And then we'll look toward the next generation.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict at least one (1) Obito reminiscence, most likely on Kakashi's part.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2014)

I can only imagine how he's going to wrap it up, it's just funny looking bad at how little a lot of characters have done up until now.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 29, 2014)

*So we are getting that 700th chapter? Good to know since I was really worried that it might had an OCD effect on me.

Can't wait for it to end. *


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 29, 2014)

A Soggy Cactus said:


> *I predict ships sinking *
> 
> For real though, I just want to say I wish I had been more active on here. I guess you don't really know how good something is until you start to see it end... someone hold me.



I'm looking forward to the ending, but the reaction from the pairing fans could be equally amusing. I've seen some of the arguments and I just have to think all that time and effort they put into it. And its all going to end in a couple chapters, that must be terrible for all of them. They won't have anything to argue about.

 If only Kishi had that type of determination naruto pairings could be a lot better ahaha


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 29, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I predict at least one (1) Obito reminiscence, most likely on Kakashi's part.



If we don't get something of him at the Memerial Statue before saying goodbye and finally not staying there all the time in regret, but still being late for everything for shits and giggles, I will be very surprised.

Speaking of, add that to my predictions: Kakashi will speak in front of the Memorial Statue and say he's finally ready to move on from Rin and Obito's deaths, but will still be late to everything because.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't believe this is the last prediction thread.

Welp. I predict Sasuke and Sakura have a moment, team seven bonds, Sakura brobably heals both of them, Naruto and Sasuke perform the seal of reconciliation to break Mugen Tsukuyomi. Then everyone hails Naruto as the savior and what not. Probably shows a little love to Sasuke too. Who knows.


----------



## Milady (Oct 29, 2014)

Been lurking on NF as guest since 2007 and didn't make an account until recently, but as this is the last prediction thread (nooo!), I'll predict something...

I actually dreamed about reading the last chapter lol..... Naruto and Sasuke shakes hand and everyone celebrates. No pairings, no cliffhangers....and everyone on NF hated it because it was too cheesy and their pairings didn't come true. What a weird dream.....or nightmare >_< 

Thanks everyone on NF, had a good time here! I will miss it so much.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

*preview by Takl:*



> the preview says "the taped (=settled) naruto and sasuke, !!What lies ahead of them!?"
> 
> and the page tells that
> wsj #50 has 2 naruto chaps, one leadoff with color pages+ the other one all color in center, 44 pages in total!!
> "(to draw) the curtain on its 15-year history―!!"


i hope we'll get some early chapters for next week perhaps even evil posting for one last time.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakashi's face.


----------



## takL (Oct 29, 2014)

i predict the leadoff chap is the "road to naruto the 'new era'" .
and the all colourd chap in the center of the wsj is the chap #699.

i just cant get over the fact that naruto wont make the cover of the issue.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 29, 2014)

Just want to make things clear - preview says that 699+700=44 pages or 699=19 pages and 700=44 pages?


----------



## Bansai (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty sure we're getting a scene where Kankuro gives them an arm replica like Chiyo's or some shit once they're back home.


----------



## takL (Oct 29, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Just want to make things clear - preview says that 699+700=44 pages or 699=19 pages and 700=44 pages?



preview doesnt say #699 or #700. you know what  "total" means?
the leadoff  chap+ the one in center =44pages.

like wsj  issue#34 a couple of years ago had the 33pages of 'road to nauto the movie" chap s the leadoff and the 17 pages of #594 in the center, 50 pages in total.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 29, 2014)

takL said:


> preview doesnt say #699 or #700. you know what  "total" means?
> the leadoff  chap+ the one in center =44pages.
> 
> like wsj  issue#34 a couple of years ago had the 33pages of 'road to nauto the movie" chap s the leadoff and the 17 pages of #594 in the center, 50 pages in total.



Well, thanks.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

takL said:


> i predict the leadoff chap is the "road to naruto the 'new era'" .
> and the all colourd chap in the center of the wsj is the chap #699.
> 
> i just cant get over the fact that naruto wont make the cover of the issue.



so the lead off chapter will be related to the movie after the time skip??
If so we'll get all the characters in manga form after all?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2014)

Final Predictions: 

*Chapter 699:   End of the War*

 Sakura arrives and begins treatment, at the same time berating the two.   But smiles that the war is all over.  Infinite Tsukiyomi is dispelled and they all treat Naruto as the great hero for all time and there is one massive party!   Sasuke is off to the side, reluctant to join in the festivities and decides to leave, to become a hermit to fight the wrongs in the world from the shadows.


*Chapter 700:   Epilogue*

Jump 10 years into the future and Naruto is now Hokage, and the next generation is running about.  Shikamaru got his hands full with Azuma and Kurenai's kid.   And the story ends on a happy note.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2014)

At the same time, next chapter is probably very little Sasuke (contradicting my previous prediction) as the rest of the characters need their resolutions (like Yamato, wtf is that about?)


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

*For the Hell of it*

Izanagi & Izanami combo muahahahahahahahaha. Naruto and Kakashi come over to nurse Naruto back to health.


----------



## Kurama (Oct 29, 2014)

Team 7 smiles together again, MT is released, we get SS&NH resolutions back to back making NS fans cry, everyone sings Naruto's praises.

Flash forward to Naruto as Hokage, Shika as Advisor, Sasuke back in Konoha having reformed the police force, Sakura head of konoha hospital, Ino in T&I, Hinata teaching the academy (Hanabi is head of the Hyuuga), Chouji, Lee & Tenten with genin Teams, Kiba & Shino ANBU as hunter nin.

Oh and SS & NH brats continuing the rivalry.


----------



## Penance (Oct 29, 2014)

I predict an epilogue involving at least a one year time-skip, (if not the full three years), setting up the Last Movie. 

Sasuke stays in a shack right outside of Konoha....  Kakashi is hokage, maybe.  Naruto AND Sasuke become celebrities...


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2014)

We will see Kakashi's face... only on Hokage's montain 

Naruto will be the 7th Hokage 

And kids


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, what can I say...I've been seeing Naruto (the anime) since 2007 and reading the manga since 2009.

When you're so used to something and it had such an impact in your life, and then you see it go, it feels...So weird, this week is going to be really emotional 

But anyway, thank you, thank you, thank you very much, Masashi Kishimoto sensei, thanks for creating such an amazing history, sure it had his bad and good moments moment but overall, it was the kind of history that will be in your mind for the rest of yor life. Thanks for characthers like Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kkashi, Jiraiya, Minato, Itachi and many others that were part of your work.

About the prediction, dunno, I want a happy ending for everyone, to see Naruto as Hokage, Sasuke finally finding peace, things like that. Actually a big panel of all of them smiling together would be perfect.

Farewell, my blonde hero.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 29, 2014)

Orochimaru slithers off into the sunset with Madara's corpse.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 29, 2014)

Last prediction thread.....  not cry, be strong, ..... cry a lot  

SO 
1- Sakura gets there and do some magic stuff to them. 
2- Kyuni awakes and start healing Naruto.
3- Kakashi notice everything and start with the FLASHBACKS....
4- They redo vote but now with Sasuke and Naruto
5- Tsunade marry black kage
6- Kakashi becomes next hokage
7- Itachi flashbacks and his name is carve in the MIA monument
8- Naruto kid will be name Itachi 
9-


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 30, 2014)

there is nothing really to predict about the next chapter.

but obviously we will see a time skip.


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 30, 2014)

itachi will come and solos everything...


----------



## Rosi (Oct 30, 2014)

I will cry 

And I predict Obito


----------



## Kishido (Oct 30, 2014)

699 - Kakashi becomng Hokage.

700 - Epilogue
Naruto becomng Hokage


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 30, 2014)

*699*

They wake up again. They've slept for hours. Naruto is sitting up and is already his joyous self. Sakura and Kakashi are there to support them, and Sasuke is just being quiet. Sakura is treating both of them, and she wonders why Kurama isn't healing Naruto's arm.

Naruto: "Ahh-- he's asleep. Gave me all his chakra. But I'm not sure the arm can be healed so long after it has been lost.."

They discuss what happened and Sasuke apologizes to them both with a heartfelt apology. We see that he's changed, we see that he knows the better way of going about things now. He's breaking the chain not by death, but by the simple fact that he was admittedly wrong.

When Sakura is done treating them, Naruto and Sasuke link hands and dispel the Mugen Tsukiyomi. After that, they both fall into a deep sleep.

A timeskip of several months happens. 

Both Naruto and Sasuke wake up form their deep sleep; it might've been a comatose state that they both recovered in. They are physically weak and have troubles sitting up or even molding chakra. The room is empty. They look at each other and smile; they're home.

A nurse walks in and drops all things she was carrying, "They… they're awake!" she shouts. She starts to faint and Naruto captures her with his severed limb, except it's his own chakra. It's not Kurama. It even surprises Naruto and he drops the nurse.

Kakashi and Gai come walking in, followed by Orochimaru and Karin. Followed by a few rookies that were keeping guard close by. A painful hugging reunion takes place, and both Naruto and Sasuke are put into wheel chairs to be rolled outside.

As they go outside, they are on a high rise plateau that looks like the Hokage's platform. They oversee a new and massive village. The scenery we see displayed are riddled with large banners combining all the Hidden Village's logo's, we see the Ninja Alliance logo top the collected logo's, and every ninja in the village below is wearing the Ninja Alliance logo.

It's a unified world of ninja's out there. There is no hatred anymore amongst all the people. They consider themselves saved, they consider themselves lucky to be part of it all, they consider Naruto and Sasuke the heroes that took care of the ultimate evil that almost destroyed them all.

We see a 2-page spread of Naruto and Sasuke sitting in wheel chairs next to each other. Sakura is standing a little behind them and in between them with her hands on both their shoulders. Kakashi, obviously as a Kage-level representative, and Gai and many other familiar faces are behind them.

They are surrounded by millions of people living in peace and harmony.

End.

*700*

The chapter starts off with some younglings taking part in a Genin exam. They look familiar to a few of the ninja's we already know. We don't know how much time has passed. We get to know a few of the young nins and see how they look and behave like what we can only presume will be their parents.

As they go home, we see how kids with backgrounds in many different Hidden Villages are united, friends together. "I'm going to be a doctor!" one of them shouts. "A medical nin?" another asks, "No, a real doctor in the hospital." We see more discussions between them. The school of ninja's is no more, it's just an educational system that allows anyone to follow their dreams.

But, ninja's still exist for numerous types of missions. Most are peaceful. The others involve taking care of criminals and the likes.

We see the kids come home to familiar faces, faces that are easily 15 years older than the last time we've seen them. Kakashi has started to get kids at the same time of Naruto's generation. They still behave a little elitist, but then again… Kakashi is a high profile Hokage, which is mostly just a Daimyo-like job nowadays.

We haven't seen anything of Naruto and Sasuke yet.

The story continues with Sakura. We see what she's doing in life nowadays, and we see that she's working with some kids at home. We don't see the kids, but we know they're there. Simultaneously, we get to see Hinata as well. She's also working with kids, and we also don't see them yet.

Two doors open and we see two people enter their homes. The first one is a full-page view of Naruto hugging his kids and Hinata in the back smiling.

The second one is Lee walking in his home, having his jumpsuit-clad kids run outside. Sakura comes to hug him and asks how his day was.

The scene zooms out. It shows the new Konoha thriving. The hole that Pain once created is still recognizable in between all the houses and other buildings.

It zooms out to show a 2-page spread of the entire ninja world map. It shows all the villages' names, their leaders, the locations and homes of all the Tailed Beasts.

And it zooms out even more. Someone is holding it as a map. We're outside and it's Sasuke holding that map. He's overlooking the desert in full daylight. "This'll do, right?" he asks. We see a shot behind him showing Shukaku in full view. "Yeah!" he yells, "it's awesome!" We see that Sasuke created a desert dwelling for Shukaku, using Katon ninjutsu to burn the sand into magma, and shaping it with his Susanoo.

As Shukaku moves on, we see another familiar face. An angry face. "Sasukeeee-- Here you are! You were supposed to be home around this time!" It's Karin, hastily walking towards Sasuke. "The kids are at Gaara's place but we can't expect him to do this every time you have to relocate one of the Tailed Beasts! They're already at that place!"

As Sasuke smiles seeing Shukaku happily entering his new home, he turns around to face Karin's wrath. He has a defensive grin and coy smile on his face. "Yes, yes… this was the last one, promise!" Karin walks towards him and grabs his shoulder where his arm is missing. "Tch… it's fine. Let's just go… we are expected at Naruto's."

They form a seal by putting two hands together, and instantly they've disappeared in a puff of smoke.

They appear in front of Naruto's home, where a special Kunai is lodged in the front door.

"Right," Sasuke says, "let's see if they match our expectations."

We see all the kids from before, including 2 kids of Naruto and Hinata and 2 kids of Sasuke and Karin, including the 2 kids from Sakura and Lee.

They're in front of a long and empty street lined with thousands of spectators.

The 5 Kages of that time are on a podium and one of them takes a megaphone: "This year's Jounin exam is taking place in public for the 15th time! The track is full of traps and dangers. May the best ones survive!"

We see a frontal view of 6 determined children on top of the crowd of participants. Naruto's kids look cheeky and determined, one of them has the Byakugan. Sasuke's kids look determined and confident--one is a girl--both have the Sharingan unlocked, one of them has bright red hair. The other two are a girl and a boy, one has pink hair like Sakura, the other has the jumpsuit that Gai and Lee still wear. Weird enough, the boy has the pink hair and the girl is wearing the green spandex suit.

"GO!"

They rush forward.

End.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

Toneri Otsutsuki appears, the fight continues.




In the movie.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Plot Twist + Rage


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Plot Twist + Rage



Plot Twist = Double Rinnegan


Rage = Yours, from lack of the Mangekyou.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 30, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> We will see Kakashi's face... only on Hokage's montain



That... actually pretty likely to happen.

I can see Kishi trolling like that. 


As for me, I predict Obito will show up alive in the final page.


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2014)

*screw theories and shit. what do YOU want to see in the last chapter?*

i know it's a sad event approaching soon but how about we stay positive? 

what do you want to see in the last chapter?

i want to see oro, and team taka. nothing else!!!!!!


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

I want to See Izanagi + Izanami Troll. Muhahaaha Taka Reforming and Suigetsu getting the 7 mist sword scroll.


----------



## RBL (Oct 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see neji reviving.
and neji vs rock lee.




i want to see team gai again, like tenten and rock lee all worry about gai sensei's state, and a moribund gai giving them the nice-guy pose.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 30, 2014)

A Soggy Cactus said:


> I predict ships sinking



It's odd because somehow that is a more satisfying ending to me then ships being confirmed.  NH and NS are great, but too one sided.  SS is horribly abusive to both sides.  SK I like it but at the same time find Karin gross.  SH is perfection and NRamen Girl is a happy marriage.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Plot Twist = Double Rinnegan
> 
> 
> Rage = Yours, from lack of the Mangekyou.



My rages burned out when Sasuke vs Madara didnt get a propper 1v1 while we sat through 2 years of Obito.. My rage tank is empty


Edit:.......Honey


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> My rages burned out when Sasuke vs Madara didnt get a propper 1v1 while we sat through 2 years of Obito.. My rage tank is empty



No rage?


Then tears it shall be.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> No rage?
> 
> 
> Then tears it shall be.



I don't cry. If im sad I bury my emotions in a random Waffle house Waitress. She believes in True power of the uchiha


----------



## TRN (Oct 30, 2014)

vered said:


> lost what?
> Rinnegan saved sasuke from being destroyed by naruto in their fight and allowed him to achieve a draw. he would have won had he had a full control over his Rinnegan.
> My last hope for seeing an unrestrained Rinnegan user now all rests with the coming movie.



We will see which one is more powerfull when grown sasuke in the movie (time skip) compare to naruto

Sasuke should have full control no excuses (as seeing he can turn off his rinnegan)


----------



## vered (Oct 30, 2014)

TRN said:


> We will see which one is more powerfull when grown sasuke in the movie (time skip) compare to naruto
> 
> Sasuke should have full control no excuses (as seeing he can turn off his rinnegan)



Yea no excuses, i want to see everything!


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't care who's stronger, just want to see the Rinnegan fulfill the hype Kishi created for it.

Recent developments fueled our hunger, but between vered-sama, clone-chan, and myself, we're not yet satisfied.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue, that hype was dispelled the moment Kishi decided to split Rinnegan (which in the beginning was supposed to be body + eyes + the juubi aka the full power of the sage) into two components towered by the juubi's chakra(Mazo Body) since he abandoned the idea of Naruto being RS reincarnation just to make Sasuke fit into that plot.  It won't happen, as that hyped Rinnegan  basically doesn't exist anymore, it was retconned (it happens when you decide to give out stuff like Mokuton and the Shinju, that basically shits on everything else).
If Kaguya, who had access to the best powerups, didn't impress in terms of  skills,  chances are nobody else will (unless Naruto gets the magic eyeballs).
At best we might get some fancy and useful looking jutsus, but in terms of  ceiling, nothing on par with  Kaguya's dimension generating ability (which is to say the mix of the top feat of any major powerup cominbed into one).


----------



## NW (Oct 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> 699 should maybe be Kakashi and Sakura finding Naruto & Sasuke?
> 
> But I don't mind skipping over some details.
> 
> ...


The movie future and the manga future are one and the same, since the movie is canon.

And the last chapter of the manga is of course going to take place in the future of the manga it's in (which is also the movie's future).


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Klue, that hype was dispelled the moment Kishi decided to split Rinnegan (which in the beginning was supposed to be body + eyes + the juubi aka the full power of the sage) into two components towered by the juubi's chakra(Mazo Body) since he abandoned the idea of Naruto being RS reincarnation just to make Sasuke fit into that plot.  It won't happen, as that hyped Rinnegan  basically doesn't exist anymore, it was retconned (it happens when you decide to give out stuff like Mokuton and the Shinju, that basically shits on everything else).
> If Kaguya, who had access to the best powerups, didn't impress in terms of  skills,  chances are nobody else will (unless Naruto gets the magic eyeballs).
> At best we might get some fancy and useful looking jutsus, but in terms of  ceiling, nothing on par with  Kaguya's dimension generating ability (which is to say the mix of the top feat of any major powerup cominbed into one).



Even after Madara became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki, Kishimoto proceeded to hype up the power of two Rinnegan.

Hype wasn't dispelled; feats were cut short.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 30, 2014)

Syntaxis said:


> *699*
> 
> They discuss what happened and Sasuke apologizes to them both with a heartfelt apology. We see that he's changed, we see that he knows the better way of going about things now. He's breaking the chain not by death, but by the simple fact that he was admittedly wrong.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mofo (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Even after Madara became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki, Kishimoto proceeded to hype up the power of two Rinnegan.
> 
> Hype wasn't dispelled; feats were cut short.


Actually it was, as anything Madara did was supported not only by his eyes but by his strong body and later sage mode.
Time and time again we were shown that the power of the sage (what we were first introduced with Rinnegan) he fought so hard to attain was a mix of eyes and body, even more so, the eyes were the result of the merger of each half (the brothers).
And even then,  the portrayal led us to the knowledge that anything was to  get to the real pie, the juubi, moreover with the introduction of Kaguya we finally realized that the original power really came from a single source (Shinju+fruit+Kaguya connected to the world's chakra).
So in the end,  not only  the hype around the eyes   was  dispelled by the introduction of these additional elements (the original  story about rinnegan which  Jiraya spoke about was an incomplete tale, it might have been true at the time, before Kishimoto introduced the body part and the juubi (which is truly the origin of rinnegan's power anyway), as it got retconned, but in story terms   J-man's sources didn't know the whole truth about the sage, and since eyes were the most apparent element they pinned everything on it), but  Madara, Nagato, Kaguya and RS all had a strong body,  which really casts some doubt  on the  interdependency of both elements (probably the reason why Sasuke's is somewhat limited), not to mention that minus Nagato, they did shown the full power of their eyes only with the juubi attached.
In the end the sage did have the juubi, the eyes,  sage mode,his strong body and ninshuu. All these skills weren't indipendent, it's hard to define  and account for each of these powers as the legends pinned up everything to the most evident element (rinnegan) without even knowing how the latter was truly the mix of various things which even went as far as working as a prerequisite/buff.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2014)

Next week right? Or it go down on Nov 10th?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 30, 2014)

I predict kids somewhere. Somebody spawned.


----------



## vered (Oct 30, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Actually it was, as anything Madara did was supported not only by his eyes but by his strong body and later sage mode.
> Time and time again we were shown that the power of the sage (what we were first introduced with Rinnegan) he fought so hard to attain was a mix of eyes and body, even more so, the eyes were the result of the merger of each half (the brothers).
> And even then,  the portrayal led us to the knowledge that anything was to  get to the real pie, the juubi, moreover with the introduction of Kaguya we finally realized that the original power really came from a single source (Shinju+fruit+Kaguya connected to the world's chakra).
> So in the end,  not only  the hype around the eyes   was  dispelled by the introduction of these additional elements (the original  story about rinnegan which  Jiraya spoke about was an incomplete tale, it might have been true at the time, before Kishimoto introduced the body part and the juubi (which is truly the origin of rinnegan's power anyway), as it got retconned, but in story terms   J-man's sources didn't know the whole truth about the sage, and since eyes were the most apparent element they pinned everything on it), but  Madara, Nagato, Kaguya and RS all had a strong body,  which really casts some doubt  on the  interdependency of both elements (probably the reason why Sasuke's is somewhat limited), not to mention that minus Nagato, they did shown the full power of their eyes only with the juubi attached.
> In the end the sage did have the juubi, the eyes,  sage mode,his strong body and ninshuu. All these skills weren't indipendent, it's hard to define  and account for each of these powers as the legends pinned up everything to the most evident element (rinnegan) without even knowing how the latter was truly the mix of various things which even went as far as working as a prerequisite/buff.


While there are things i agree with you in the post the fact of the matter is that kishi did separate the powers into 2 major ones: the body powers and the eye powers represented by senjuu and uchiha and later by naruto's rikudou's senjutsu and Sasuke's rinnegan. they were separated  and refereed as such by Madara himself when he claimed that he had both powers.
the Sinjuu is basically the accumulation of the bijuu's chakra and i include within it the natural energy and strong body.these are powers that naruto came to posses by the end. Sasuke on the other hand inherited the eye power that is represented by the Rinnegan that contains the sharingan powers as well; Dojutsu related eye abilities which were shown as such by Sasuke/Madara and even kaguya, when she used the eye to specifically warp between dimensions and the mugen tsukoyumi being a Rinnegan genjutsu capable of enslaving the world. there was no retcone ,there was simply a lack of showing, starting with Madara having one eye and being limited by not having his other one and being replaced by kaguya before having a real fight with his 2 eyes, right till Kaguya, who was limited to several unique powers despite being the progenitor of chakra and supposedly having all powers and finally Sasuke who was given a reason by kurama this very chapter as to why he couldn't show the Rinnegan's full potential:his Rinnegan was still new(he is inexperienced with it).
The powers were clearly separated, as such, we know what is their contribution as well.We do know that in order to achieve true godhood you need to have both the body powers(rikudou's senjutsu/bijuus) and the eye powers( the Rinnegan). Kaguya/Madara both have shown for the most part the body aspect of their godhood while the dojutsu aspect of it was cast aside by kishi, so they never really got the chance to show the true power of their eyes. Nagato, despite being a replacement, is actually to closest thing we've had for an actual experienced Rinnegan user in this manga being years with the eyes.
Obito made it clear that you need to be the true owner of the eyes to use their true powers and it was made clear enough that you need a strong body to support the use of the Rinnegan which is a heavy chakra taxxing dojutsu.

In short, the introduction of the body parts, never cancelled the hype of the Rinnegan as a dojutsu eye or it's capabilities which were reaffirmed  by kishi in the manga right till the very end but not shown due to various story line excuses. the reason is clear: the villains would be invincible with a fully capable eye at their hands, so Kishi would have never let it happen.
the DB is coming soon so whatever arguments and misunderstandings there are about the Rinnegan's hype and power will hopefully be answered in the coming days.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 30, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Actually it was, as anything Madara did was supported not only by his eyes but by his strong body and later sage mode.
> Time and time again we were shown that the power of the sage (what we were first introduced with Rinnegan) he fought so hard to attain was a mix of eyes and body, even more so, the eyes were the result of the merger of each half (the brothers).
> And even then,  the portrayal led us to the knowledge that anything was to  get to the real pie, the juubi, moreover with the introduction of Kaguya we finally realized that the original power really came from a single source (Shinju+fruit+Kaguya connected to the world's chakra).
> So in the end,  not only  the hype around the eyes   was  dispelled by the introduction of these additional elements (the original  story about rinnegan which  Jiraya spoke about was an incomplete tale, it might have been true at the time, before Kishimoto introduced the body part and the juubi (which is truly the origin of rinnegan's power anyway), as it got retconned, but in story terms   J-man's sources didn't know the whole truth about the sage, and since eyes were the most apparent element they pinned everything on it), but  Madara, Nagato, Kaguya and RS all had a strong body,  which really casts some doubt  on the  interdependency of both elements (probably the reason why Sasuke's is somewhat limited), not to mention that minus Nagato, they did shown the full power of their eyes only with the juubi attached.
> In the end the sage did have the juubi, the eyes,  sage mode,his strong body and ninshuu. All these skills weren't indipendent, it's hard to define  and account for each of these powers as the legends pinned up everything to the most evident element (rinnegan) without even knowing how the latter was truly the mix of various things which even went as far as working as a prerequisite/buff.



Hmmm, actually Kaguya(the most powerful being in the manga) was actually using mostly 2 abilities: the Rinnegan and Shikotsumyaku. And it was the Rinnegan power to control dimensions that prompted Kakashi to compare her to a god. Not bijuudamas or some super strength feats due to her strong body but just her haxxxed Rinnegan ability.

Granted she could use said ability so often due to having chakra from all bijuus + all the chakra of those trapped in MT.

Kaguya might have lacked in the huge explosions department but Kishi clearly wanted to portray her as the ultimate being.

We will never know how powerful 2 fully mastered Rinnegan eyes are or how powerful is a Jin with ALL of the Bijuu chakra(with all of those bijuus cooperating with the Jin). 

But yeah, those powers work best when they are together but obviously any jutsu or ability will look more impressive if it is powered up by huge amounts of chakra...whether they come from bijuus, most of humanity or the whole planet natural energy. Sasuke like Juubi Madara could perform a multiple CT and could do it even without being a Jin. So we do not know what are the limits of a Rinnegan user who is not powered by anything but Six Path chakra.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> I don't care who's stronger, just want to see the Rinnegan fulfill the hype Kishi created for it.
> 
> Recent developments fueled our hunger, but between vered-sama, clone-chan, and myself, we're not yet satisfied.



Klue.....when I see you suffer....I just...hurt  Because seeing you cry over the Rinnegan...reminds me of my tears of True EMS Power....and it has made us weak u_u

water and oil may never mix....But were still both liquids p_q


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 30, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, actually Kaguya(the most powerful being in the manga) was actually using mostly 2 abilities: the Rinnegan and Shikotsumyaku. And it was the Rinnegan power to control dimensions that prompted Kakashi to compare her to a god. Not bijuudamas or some super strength feats due to her strong body but just her haxxxed Rinnegan ability.


 "Rinnegan power". Funny thing about that. Her Byakugan got a direct mention when she used it:



But that third eye was never named, and the "Rinnegan" part of her eye was never mentioned as far as the time-space jutsu is concerned. The creation of the time-spaces also involved the _Kekkei Moura Gudodama_. 




Kakashi's remarks [Which were debunked] also made her ability sound like genjutsu [Izanagi].


*Spoiler*: __ 









There's no point in even splitting things up into Rinnegan or Sharingan anymore when she has the power of every last element and every last bloodline in the first place.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 30, 2014)

I hope we see Naruto finally having peace of mind panel. His loneliness and now surrounded by a lot of people who care about him and he finally smiles contently about all his hard work.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> I don't care who's stronger, just want to see the Rinnegan fulfill the hype Kishi created for it.
> 
> Recent developments fueled our hunger, but between vered-sama, clone-chan, and myself, we're not yet satisfied.



You should know by now that Kishi never delivers on his hype.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> I don't care who's stronger,* just want to see the Rinnegan fulfill the hype Kishi created for it.*
> 
> Recent developments fueled our hunger, but between vered-sama, clone-chan, and myself, we're not yet satisfied.



And I want to see Minato's jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

Hussain said:


> And I want to see Minato's jutsu.



You can, in the video game. 


Because he still has his arms.


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2014)

Im sure everyone gets released from I.T.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> You can, in the video game.
> 
> 
> Because he still has his arms.



that's what I'm waiting for actually. How do you know too much? 

I hope they put some animated things in there like in the previous games.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Oct 31, 2014)

People are still arguing Sasuke as being stronger than Naruto when everything that has transpired over the last 100 or so chapters has proven opposite ?

I really just want the kids to get laid now , mission accomplished no more hatred for Sasuke or Naruto chasing Sasuke , maybe now they can both get some pussy.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm assuming we're gonna get a huge timeskip, with the new movie, while also a timeskip, taking place inbetween the _bigger_ timeskip that we'll see next week (if that makes any goddamn sense).

So I'm predicting that the manga itself will end with Naruto as Hokage. I can't see it finishing any other way.


----------



## atenzor (Oct 31, 2014)

I predict last chapter, last page, last panel... ramen guy has evil smile on his face...


----------



## Marsala (Oct 31, 2014)

I predict an unsatisfying conclusion and one or more unanticipated developments that send huge portions of the fandom into a frothing rage.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Oct 31, 2014)

Chapter 699
Sakura and kakshi arrive.sakura starts to heal naruto and sasuke.naruto hand regenerates with kurama's chakra,but not fully healed.sasuke stays without one hand.tsukiyomi is canceled.everyone's happy,kakashi elected as hokage.
Chapter 700
10 years time skip
We get to see naruto and hinata kids,Rock lee and sakura's kids.naruto is hokage.the end.


----------



## Sora (Oct 31, 2014)

if 700 is the epilogue 
idk how kishi can resolve everything in one chapter


----------



## Mofo (Oct 31, 2014)

By the way, the movie is going to cover the events between chapter 699 and 700.

So we'll get, chapter 699 --- 3 year timeskip ---- Naruto the last ---- timeskip ---- chapter 700


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Mofo said:


> By the way, the movie is going to cover the events between chapter 699 and 700.
> 
> So we'll get, chapter 699 --- 3 year timeskip ---- Naruto the last ---- timeskip ---- chapter 700



is it a confirmed information?


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> is it a confirmed information?



Not really just speculation only said about blank point that will uncover in the movie but that's only vague.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 31, 2014)

699 will probably have more wangsty talk, then Sakura and Kakashi arrive and they have some quality team time. 700 will just be a generic epilogue showing NH/SS pairings and Naruto as Hokage.

MT ending and the rest of the world being saved will probably only be shown in a flashback in the movie. I think we can forget about anything else ever being explained.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 1, 2014)

700 will be about nardo being the hokage in the future (with kids and wife, maybe, if kishi feels that the fans need that spoiled luxury), plus other characters and their future ends  

chapter 699: 

everyone got saved. hurrah. 

back to the hospital scene with naruto and sakura. can go two or three ways:

-naruto confesses (to at least get it off his chest), and sakura reluctantly rejects (possible). naruto shrugs it off because he doesn't feel the same way about her anymore. 

-naruto confesses. sakura accepts. narusaku. 

-naruto confesses, although he adds that he doesn't feel the same way toward her anymore. the feeling is mutual for sakura. sakura smiles as she helps heal naruto's arm. they remain great friends. 

sasuke comes back, but decides to wander around again to search for some meaning in his life. idk wtf happens to team taka. maybe they get arrested, maybe they go with sasuke (in that dorky kishi humor fashion). 

pls kish, save sakura from ending up with sasuke 

kakashi becomes hokageh. meh. 

naruto goes back up on that pole, like he did at the start of part 2. remarks something about 'another day, can't wait for tomorrow' bs. chapter ends.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> 699 will probably have more wangsty talk, then Sakura and Kakashi arrive and they have some quality team time. 700 will just be a generic epilogue showing NH/SS pairings and Naruto as Hokage.
> 
> MT ending and the rest of the world being saved will probably only be shown in a flashback in the movie. I think we can forget about anything else ever being explained.



So will Samui and Atsui ever get out of that gourd? And what about Orochimaru?

Those are actually the only things that really need to be addressed, at least that I can think of.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2014)

Sakura finds Sas and Naru
Wants to heal both
Queue "you can only save one"
However, everyone dies


----------



## Mofo (Nov 1, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Not really just speculation only said about blank point that will uncover in the movie but that's only vague.



No, it's been confirmed by Kishimoto himself. Get into the movie section, there's the translation.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2014)

I predict Sakura, emergency blood transfusions, arm transplants, mercurochrome and bandages. 

Maybe some aspirin/paracetamol for the pain... (Or, failing that, a few sips of sake...).


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2014)

Can't wait for the epilogue. Hopefully less pairing centric since that conversation has taken over literally everything else.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2014)

hoping to see Naruto's face in Hokage mountain as last panel..


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

I predict Kishi won't make Narudo the Hokage. Yes, that's how much of a d!ck he is. =)


----------



## mayumi (Nov 1, 2014)

I see more bros before hoez scenario. Sakura will have to live with it.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 1, 2014)

sakura will do some first aid to stop the bleeding and make them able to at least stand... sasuke releases the jutsu so everyone wakes up and sees the leftover of a gigantic fight and wonder what happened.... kakashi explains stuff to kages and ino transmits what happened to everyone...

each village puts naruto as a hero and a legend some might build up some statues to honor that event xD  villages put their differences aside and become allies (mist gets their first friendly contact with other villages) ^^ 

and in meantime hinata cryies and almost faints afrer seeing naruto (with no hand... hand that not so long ago she held)... people are amazed of what he (and sasuke) did.... but decide to honor naruto while sasuke decides to protect konoha in shadows while going on a trip (kinda like how naruto went for jurney at the end of part1)

bijus are safe and they go as they wanted and forever remain friends and in contact with naruto.... kurama enters naruto and both halfs unite... naruto returns home where people celebrate the war ending and the new hero known to everyone.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't know.  The story seems pretty well wrapped up with 698.  The only remaining stuff is pairings (which, unfortunately, seem to have been given away by the movie / Kishimoto's assistant's twitter), what happens with the guys' arms (mostly given away by the movie for Naruto), and what Sasuke's relationship with Konoha will be.

Basically, I guess, there's some wrap up left to be done as to what do with the newly reformed Sasuke.  Otherwise, it's stuff like seeing Naruto in a Hokage cap.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 1, 2014)

I Assume Naruto is gonna do something with the biju and establish his new order after getting healed in the first half. 

The last half will be after The Last where Naruto is Hokage.


----------



## Plague (Nov 1, 2014)

Honestly, with the movie coming out, I'm expecting these next chapters to be lame. 

699 Will be about them releasing everyone in the IT, but no pairing will resolve. Just more beating around the bush. 

700 Will be an Epilogue 100 years later, lmao

So they will pretty much expect us to watch the movie.


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm kinda interested in seeing them both do the rat sign (which Viz said is how they undo the Mugen Tsukiyomi). Naruto has a left arm and Sasuke has a right, so they should be able to make the sign together. it'd just look a bit funny. 

Also, I wonder how many of those 44 pages are in 699 and how many are in 700.


----------



## kubik (Nov 1, 2014)

I say 22 here and 22 here.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 1, 2014)

43 and 1 

Don't worry though, the epilogue is in full color


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 1, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke get healing and treatment from Sakura...

some _SHYT_ is pulled to give them their arms back, or grant them new ones.

Sasuke isn't immediately accepted, becomes a Jiraiya like shinobi who's attached to the village but able to come and go as he pleases generally, although he's around or able to be called on in emergencies (hence his position in the movie trailer).

Sakura's love for Sasuke is still obvious as hell.

naruto and hinata get shipping lol.

Orochimaru and Tsunade become friends again.

happily ever after.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 1, 2014)

We whined and bitched constantly but it's kinda sad this is the last prediction thread for the foreseeable future  Hope it goes out with a bang


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 1, 2014)

Plague said:


> Honestly, with the movie coming out, I'm expecting these next chapters to be lame. So they will pretty much expect us to watch the movie.



Fuck,        you are actually right and would make sense 



RockSauron said:


> I
> 
> Also, I wonder how many of those* 44 pages* are in 699 and how many are in 700.



From where are you getting this?

Because It was supppose to be only 35


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke undo the genjutsu and then naruto seals yang kurama in him and his arm generates but deform. Sasuke leaves he decides to protect kohona from afar. The villages have a big party and then we see Sai telling the story of hokage naruto to kids.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 1, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> From where are you getting this?
> 
> Because It was supppose to be only 35



Where are you getting 35? Everyone's saying 44.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 1, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> How on earth will their arms get fixed
> 
> Like holy jesus fuck tell me Kishi tell me right now



Sakura will vomit and use it to mold prosthetic arms for Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Klue.....when I see you suffer....I just...hurt  Because seeing you cry over the Rinnegan...reminds me of my tears of True EMS Power....and it has made us weak u_u
> 
> water and oil may never mix....But were still both liquids p_q


that was deep


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> How on earth will their arms get fixed
> 
> Like holy jesus fuck tell me Kishi tell me right now





CuteJuubi said:


> Sakura will vomit and use it to mold prosthetic arms for Naruto and Sasuke



Fuck Sakura.

Hell Realm's Enma is the best medic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2014)

i want mecha arm


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 2, 2014)

If Naruto and Sasuke somehow can't magically regenerate their arms, Spiral Zetsu's arms are still available. Orochimaru could hunt him down, take his arms, and paste them onto Naruto and Sasuke. There are probably some dead Zetsus scattered around too. They could use those.



Csdabest said:


> Naruto and Kakashi come over to nurse Naruto back to health.


Time travel?


----------



## Jad (Nov 2, 2014)

Final prediction and I want this to be a right one.

Lee and Gai appear.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ...kicking everyone's ass and Gai becomes 'Gaikage' of the shinobi world. 




I'm gonna quit reading the manga after these 2 chapters. I promise.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> By the way, the movie is going to cover the events between chapter 699 and 700.
> 
> So we'll get, chapter 699 --- 3 year timeskip ---- Naruto the last ---- timeskip ---- chapter 700



that is the speculation if indeed 700 is an epilogue of some sort. but, release date wise would be 699+700 and then the last  which is.......... kind of shitty on kishi's part to be honest. makes the movie look separate even if it's canon 



Jad said:


> Final prediction and I want this to be a right one.
> 
> Lee and Gai appear.....
> 
> ...



gai became hokage in the SD anime/manga........ man, i wish they would animate the rest of SD anime


----------



## chrno84 (Nov 2, 2014)

personally... i would like to see a happy ending where naruto and sasuke survive and somehow get their arms back.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 2, 2014)

chrno84 said:


> personally... i would like to see a happy ending where naruto and sasuke survive and somehow get their arms back.


Naruto and Sasuke are not dying. And Naruto at least regenerates his arm.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

i will laugh my ass off if naruto cant regenerate his arm or it will take or something where it isn't 100% working but he can still make an eye in a second XD


----------



## Hexa (Nov 2, 2014)

Naruto always used his sun-seal-hand to heal stuff.  With the sun seal gone, I think the healing is probably gone.

Naruto has a working hand in The Last  It doesn't seem like it's fixed perfectly, however, given that it's bandaged.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

still,  he can  use a  raengan eith it in the trailer.  idk if that is enough  proof of it working probably or not,  though


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 2, 2014)

goddamn their arms are nonexistent.

I hope we get to see them graduate as jounin. that would be enough.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

nah,  holage naruto,   at least.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Naruto always used his sun-seal-hand to heal stuff.  With the sun seal gone, I think the healing is probably gone.
> 
> Naruto has a working hand in The Last  It doesn't seem like it's fixed perfectly, however, given that it's bandaged.


It'll just be Kurama/Biju Regen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

And the shit hits the fan, hard !
I think the last panels will make people rage.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> And the shit hits the fan, hard !
> *I think the last panels will make people rage.*



Rather a safe pred since they're actually and definitely the last ones... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 2, 2014)

well, my last prediction and still, I PREDICT... for ONE LAST TIME, I'LL GAMBLE FOR...


*Spoiler*: _Warning_ 




Ino APPEARANCE! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK PAIRINGS


----------



## Ferno (Nov 2, 2014)

Sasuke donates his right arm to Naruto. Why else would we not get a full Sasuke sketch for the movie?


----------



## Shattering (Nov 2, 2014)

Ferno said:


> Sasuke donates his right arm to Naruto. Why else would we not get a full Sasuke sketch for the movie?



Naruto would never let that happen.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 2, 2014)

I really want to see the epilogue chapter. Do not care that much for 699. Still will watch it.

Give me the last badass panel of Kakashi Kishi <3


----------



## auem (Nov 2, 2014)

Ferno said:


> Sasuke *donates* his right arm to Naruto. Why else would we not get a full Sasuke sketch for the movie?


who will do the job of cutting..?.
Sakura or Naruto won't chop it off and Sasuke himself is..err..unable at this moment...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 2, 2014)

OK if Sasuke 2donates" his right arm... He has no arms

Sadly he at least has one RIGHT arm in the movie


----------



## kubik (Nov 2, 2014)

I predict many people will be disappointed and much more will be indifferent.


----------



## Fay (Nov 2, 2014)

I just want to know what happens to Sasuke...that's all


----------



## auem (Nov 2, 2014)

why the hell theory of donating arm even arising...???!!!
after showing so many medical 'wonders' in his story do people really think Kishi is such stupid...?..he can easily give a mecha arm if not anything else..


----------



## Armaroller (Nov 2, 2014)

I will admit, I was a bit shocked when they made the announcement to end Naruto with chapter 700, but I have learned to accept it. As with all things, this too must end. I think the point was really driven home when that pic was posted of the boy growing up beside Naruto. In my case, I was the adult at the beginning and an even older adult now that it is ending. As I approach my 40th birthday, I seem to have lost my flair for manga, as there is has not been a new series come around that has piqued my interest quite like what Naruto has. It has certainly been a great read and although there are some plot lines I would have loved to have seen(the capture of the 5 and 7 tails, how exactly Obito became the Mizukage, Kakazu's former partners, ect.) but perhaps the anime will provide some filler to this extent. As far as my prediction goes, everyone will be freed, Naruto and Sasuke will have their arms restored to an extent, and we will get some sort of epilogue wrap up. Please forgive the ramblings of an old man, but it has been a blast to read the comments here on NF, and I will see the movie to close out the series. Who knows what the future may bring, but thanks for the memories and this will probably be my last post. It's been a blast!


----------



## Mukki (Nov 2, 2014)

Jesus, had to come back 10 years later to post in the final KT predictions thread. I predict Sasuke and Naruto making out.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

So, if I read that right, the last chapter is supposed to be a bridge to "The Last" movie 
If so, I have a pretty good idea of what's gonna happen


----------



## swatson (Nov 2, 2014)

Goodbye old friend, you've been there with me for over 10 years. And now as with most things in life I bid farewell to the end of an era in my life. It was my first introduction to manga more than ten years ago, and it along with the friends that I made who enjoyed it equally started to learn a lot about Japanese culture and it somewhat shaped our personalities and hobbies as we grew older. Most of those friends are long gone in different parts of the world, some of them married, hard working adults. 

Naruto felt like the last string that tethered me to my younger self (my inner child) so it feels sad to move on and look towards the next chapter of my life

Anyways I think the prediction of the end is obvious; 
- Sakura and Kakashi save sasuke and naruto
- Everyone wakes up from their sleep
- future panel showing what's happened to each person and naruto as hokage holding a baby in his hands.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2014)

Emo pred:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I predict emotions and emo reactions (me first)...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

> theres a free gift for the audience of the movie
> the first 1500.000 pp to watch 'the last' in the theatres will get
> the official movie book -Naruto -the secret・book of line (official fan book)　that includes
> kishs newly written "the last" manga chap,
> ...



So does that mean the last chapter actually links to the movie


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> So does that mean the last chapter actually links to the movie



When can we expect the movie? Is Kishi planning to share it earlier with other countries than usual since it's the last one, and a pretty special one?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mariko said:


> When can we expect the movie? Is Kishi planning to share it earlier with other countries than usual since it's the last one, and a pretty special one?



Too soon to tell.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> So does that mean the last chapter actually links to the movie



Sounds like a special extra chapter like the "Road to Ninja" chapter that was released with the last movie.

If one of the chapters next week is a movie tie-in, we probably won't get an epilogue, and thus no Naruto as Hokage, which would be very annoying.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think the chapter would be numbered if it's for The Last.  We are getting a special chapter for The Last, but I don't think we're getting it this week


----------



## Lowtwoannedoh (Nov 2, 2014)

Rinnegan Kakashi as the new Hokage
Nude Hinata


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lowtwoannedoh said:


> Rinnegan Kakashi as the new Hokage
> Nude Hinata



I don't know where Kakashi would get his Rinnegan, though.

Sasuke has his Rinnegan in the upcoming movie.


----------



## Rai (Nov 2, 2014)

From 2ch:

◆4DxaiZ24UM ＠転載は禁止：2014/11/02(日) 21:21:33.01 ID:BNQ68ubf0
新連載 
鳥山：亀仙人主人公のギャグ漫画らしい 
池本：ナルトのスピンオフ 
岡本：BRAIN BREAKER 
ハンタ再開 
の4in 

打ち切りは塩・ヨアケ・コンドル

It says Naruto spin-off? can someone translate it?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lowtwoannedoh said:


> Rinnegan Kakashi as the new Hokage
> Nude Hinata



He not getting the Rinnegan before re-awakening his own sharingan!

Kishi make it happen!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

ℜai said:


> From 2ch:
> 
> ◆4DxaiZ24UM ＠転載は禁止：2014/11/02(日) 21:21:33.01 ID:BNQ68ubf0
> 新連載
> ...



New serialization :

Toriyama ( Akira I supposed, Mr Dragon Ball ): Gag manga, Master Roushi as a Protagonist.
Ikemoto : A Naruto spinoff. ( Likely Mikio Ikemoto, one of Kishi's assistant. )
Okemoto : BRAIN BREAKER
The return of HUNTER


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

ikemoto.

could thatbe narutos son or some random  ninja?...  hope it is the later


----------



## Hexa (Nov 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> ikemoto.


With some light googling, it's another one of Kishimoto's assistants (who has worked with him for a long time).  He did this:


So, if Rai's information is correct, then we're getting another spin-off of Naruto from a different assistant (not the one responsible for Springtime of Youth).


----------



## TRN (Nov 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> ikemoto.
> 
> could thatbe narutos son or some random  ninja?...  hope it is the later



Naruto son or daughter!!

Make it happen kishimoto


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 2, 2014)

Hexa said:


> With some light googling, it's another one of Kishimoto's assistants (who has worked with him for a long time).  He did this:
> 
> 
> So, if Rai's information is correct, then we're getting another spin-off of Naruto from a different assistant (not the one responsible for Springtime of Youth).



_*That's looks pretty sick*_


----------



## llazy77 (Nov 2, 2014)

I predict on the last page  It will say Naruto Part 3  starts next issue


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 2, 2014)

Lel the return of Hunter
It's obviously fake.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Hexa said:


> With some light googling, it's another one of Kishimoto's assistants (who has worked with him for a long time).  He did this:
> 
> 
> So, if Rai's information is correct, then we're getting another spin-off of Naruto from a different assistant (not the one responsible for Springtime of Youth).



grand theft auto like cover?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> New serialization :
> 
> Toriyama ( Akira I supposed, Mr Dragon Ball ): Gag manga, Master Roushi as a Protagonist.
> Ikemoto : A Naruto spinoff. ( Likely Mikio Ikemoto, one of Kishi's assistant. )
> ...



Hunter x Hunter? Or is there a manga named The Return of Hunter?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 2, 2014)

Is it fake or real?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

My guess would be HXH


----------



## swatson (Nov 2, 2014)

Kishimoto did say there would be a big surprise in the end. I predict its all a dream within a dream. Naruto and Sasuke were fighting only within the Infinite Tsukuyomi all this time. The real world is just madara laughing


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Is it fake or real?


Sounds l?git. Wonder who is the mc though


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

i am more concerned if it's a another gag manga or not


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2014)

Hexa said:


> With some light googling, it's another one of Kishimoto's assistants (who has worked with him for a long time).  *He did this:*
> 
> 
> So, if Rai's information is correct, then we're getting another spin-off of Naruto from a different assistant (not the one responsible for Springtime of Youth).



Wow. This is good art!

To see the result impatient I am...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2014)

swatson said:


> *Kishimoto did say there would be a big surprise in the end. *I predict its all a dream within a dream. Naruto and Sasuke were fighting only within the Infinite Tsukuyomi all this time. The real world is just madara laughing



Wasn't a good translation : (.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am more concerned if it's a another gag manga or not



Unlikely, this is Shounen Jump, not Saikyou Jump.
I'm expecting on of the four possible mangas:

Minato Spinoff
Itachi Spinoff
Sasuke Spinoff ( A real one this time )
Or a spinoff of another Team ( Like Team 8 or something. )
Since this is a spinoff, it won't be about Narito himself.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Unlikely, this is Shounen Jump, not Saikyou Jump.
> I'm expecting on of the four possible mangas:
> 
> Minato Spinoff
> ...



i would say team taka but you will mock me


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Unlikely, this is Shounen Jump, not Saikyou Jump.
> I'm expecting on of the four possible mangas:
> 
> Minato Spinoff
> ...



Btw, what does a "spinoff" exactly means?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> i would say team taka but you will mock me



Well if this is a Sasuke spinoff, it might happen.

Except Sasuke, who is your favorite Taka member ?

Spinoff = Same universe, different main character.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well if this is a Sasuke spinoff, it might happen.
> 
> Except Sasuke, who is your favorite Taka member ?
> 
> Spinoff = Same universe, different main character.



sasuke isn't my favorite taka member. it's karin 

although, i am starting to wonder if it's a story related to the movie. maybe something about kaguya, RS, hyuugas, or maybe even ashura and indra whom we have yet see even speak a word


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2014)

Spinoffs.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> New serialization :
> 
> Toriyama ( Akira I supposed, Mr Dragon Ball ): Gag manga, Master Roushi as a Protagonist.
> Ikemoto : A Naruto spinoff. ( Likely Mikio Ikemoto, one of Kishi's assistant. )
> ...



A Spin off!?? 



Hexa said:


> With some light googling, it's another one of Kishimoto's assistants (who has worked with him for a long time).  He did this:
> 
> 
> So, if Rai's information is correct, then we're getting another spin-off of Naruto from a different assistant (not the one responsible for Springtime of Youth).



That style is really cool, Jiraiya


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well if this is a Sasuke spinoff, it might happen.
> 
> Except Sasuke, who is your favorite Taka member ?
> 
> Spinoff = Same universe, different main character.



Aww okok. Thanks! 

So it's not necessarily out of topic? It could somehow fit the "actual' story?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Aww okok. Thanks!
> 
> So it's not necessarily out of topic? It could somehow fit the "actual' story?




Most of the time, spinoffs cover parts of the story the main manga didn't. Like if we get a Team 8 spinoff, we will see the kind of missions Kiba, Hinata and Shino did that we never got to see.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Most of the time, spinoffs cover parts of the story the main manga didn't. *Like if we get a Team 8 spinoff, we will see the kind of missions Kiba, Hinata and Shino did that we never got to see.*



Best exemple ever! 

But I got it. Thanks again! 

I really would like something about Oro's past (or future?).


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2014)

Is this legit???
We are getting a Naruto spinoff????
If that is true this is probably the best news in a long time
And his assistant will be the one to continue the narutoverse in his own style!


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 2, 2014)

I for one hope it's a gag manga, those are at least enjoyable for me to read.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

vered said:


> Is this legit???
> We are getting a Naruto spinoff????
> If that is true this is probably the best news in a long time
> And his assistant will be the one to continue the narutoverse in his own style!



Well, either this is legit or a troll managed to create the most convincing troll ever.
Maybe Konoha Telegrams will live after all.



bearzerger said:


> I for one hope it's a gag manga, those are at least enjoyable for me to read.



I always wondered why you ever bothered reading Naruto, each post I see from you is nothing but disappointment.


----------



## Fay (Nov 2, 2014)

Spinoff??? Please let it be a Sasuke one


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2014)

I have no problem for it to be a Sasuke spinoff or something like that or a Nagato one or Hagoromo one.
Anything that allows the Rinnegan to continue existing in the manga is fine by me.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

vered said:


> I have no problem for it to be a Sasuke spinoff or something like that or a Nagato one or Hagoromo one.
> Anything that allows the Rinnegan to continue existing in the manga is fine by me.



Can't believe I'm rooting for a Sasuke spinoff.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

vered said:


> I have no problem for it to be a Sasuke spinoff or something like that or a Nagato one or Hagoromo one.
> Anything that allows the Rinnegan to continue existing in the manga is fine by me.



a sasuke spinoff................. in his oro days  

which i will be so happy about


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> a sasuke spinoff................. in his oro days
> 
> which i will be so happy about



He trolled Oro. Why do you even like 'that' Sasuke?


----------



## Joseki (Nov 2, 2014)

I predict feels.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> He trolled Oro. Why do you even like 'that' Sasuke?



hebi sasuke was cool. every sasuek after him is shit 

and a manga in his oro days = awesome oro before sealing by sasuke 
this will be oro's reaction every chapter



dat uchiha ass.......


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Most of the time, spinoffs cover parts of the story the main manga didn't. Like if we get a Team 8 spinoff, we will see the kind of missions Kiba, Hinata and Shino did that we never got to see.



Yeah. Stories on the rookies. Or on people like Jiraiya! What about the time he and Naruto travelled? Or when the sannin were young? Or about Hashirama and Tobirama?

We've had enough drama from the Uchiha. Time to get a story which doesn't revolve around those emo's..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 2, 2014)

I was thinking about a spin off for Ashura and Indra or one of their other reincarnations besides Hashirama/Madara or Naruto/Sasuke.Maybe another era that wasnt touched upon ?


----------



## chrno84 (Nov 2, 2014)

10 more years of Naruto (adulthood timeskip), make it happen Kishi!


----------



## Rai (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> New serialization :
> 
> Toriyama ( Akira I supposed, Mr Dragon Ball ): Gag manga, Master Roushi as a Protagonist.
> Ikemoto : A Naruto spinoff. ( Likely Mikio Ikemoto, one of Kishi's assistant. )
> ...



Sounds too good to be true.

Most likely fake.

Thanks for the translation.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

MS81 said:


> He not getting the Rinnegan before re-awakening his own sharingan!
> 
> Kishi make it happen!!!



White Fang power or GTFO.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 2, 2014)

if we get a Sasuke spin off i will fucking die 

maybe a spin about his traveling times and search for enlightenment


the possibilities, Kishi did want to make a Sasuke movie, it means there are things he wants to tell us about him , maybe he passed the word to this guy


----------



## kzk (Nov 2, 2014)

Strange. It's nearly over.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if we get a Sasuke spin off i will fucking die
> 
> maybe a spin about his traveling times and search for enlightenment
> 
> ...



it's a spin off by his assistant which means....... filler ck

although, i dont mind filler if it's done well. my favorite naruto episodes have been filler


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Most of the time, spinoffs cover parts of the story the main manga didn't. Like if we get a Team 8 spinoff, we will see the kind of missions Kiba, Hinata and Shino did that we never got to see.



If only


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2014)

A Sasuke spin off would be insanely popular :IZUGO


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

Raiden said:


> A Sasuke spin off would be insanely popular :IZUGO



A Sakura spin off, not so much.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 2, 2014)

Minato spinoff please. Give me two.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

40 year old gennin spinoff.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2014)

i would prefer a jiriaya spinoff where we see him doing research for his novels before he died


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 2, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Yeah. Stories on the rookies. Or on people like Jiraiya! What about the time he and Naruto travelled? Or when the sannin were young? Or about Hashirama and Tobirama?



A Jiraiya and Naruto adventure spin-off would be awesome. 

A lot of tears will be shed. 



> We've had enough drama from the Uchiha. Time to get a story which doesn't revolve around those emo's..



Agreed.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Minato spinoff please. Give me two.



How about one for each arm he has?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 2, 2014)

Prequel spin-offs are lame.  Instead of expounding on stuff that already happened, spin-offs should make new stuff happen.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ghost-Obito spinoff, where he teams up with ghost Kisame and ghost Deidara to solve ghost mysteries in the ghost world.


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 2, 2014)

I could do with a spinoff of Naruto's kid trying to live up to his dad's reputation and become the 8th Hokage.

Oly thing is, that he kid would probably have the Byakugan, and I doubt they'd expand upon that's techniques at this point /


----------



## KevKev (Nov 2, 2014)

It'll be interesting if Kishi actually makes his next manga a shift in the protagonist. WandererSasuke and Itachi has the most potential.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> How about one for each arm he has?





I wouldn't mind a Kakashi or founding era spinoff.


----------



## auem (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think a spinoff of Naruto can get a place in WSJ magazine...in it's other publications maybe..unless Kishi himself writing it..


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 2, 2014)

_*



			Spinoff??? Please let it be a Sasuke one
		
Click to expand...






			I have no problem for it to be a Sasuke spinoff or something like that or a Nagato one or Hagoromo one.
Anything that allows the Rinnegan to continue existing in the manga is fine by me
		
Click to expand...





			a sasuke spinoff................. in his oro days
		
Click to expand...






			Can't believe I'm rooting for a Sasuke spinoff.
		
Click to expand...





			A Sasuke spin off would be insanely popular :IZUGO
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there Sasuke spinoff already though *_


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 2, 2014)

Too many Sasuke spin-off :/

I'm only interested in Akatsuki spin-off but I don't mind reading any Naruto spin-off.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

Animeblue said:


> _*
> 
> 
> Isn't there Sasuke spinoff already though *_



A parody which probably won't last too long.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> A parody which probably won't last too long.



i wish it will last long.  i likes sd lee manga and sd alot


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wish it will last long.  i likes sd lee manga and sd alot



He'll probably end up picking another character at some point.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> He'll probably end up picking another character at some point.



true


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2014)

ghost Neji spin off plznowthx


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict flashbacks to last chapter;

Song of the Long March


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 3, 2014)

Are the chapters coming out Wednesday or Thursday?

And a Sasuke spinoff would be shit like everything else that as the uchiha as the focus


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 3, 2014)

I wouldn't object to an Akatsuki spin-off.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 3, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I wouldn't object to an Akatsuki spin-off.


There's kind of been a few from the games .

I'd like a Minato spin off, as well as a Jiraiya one, maybe a full one from Hashirama's time too. 

Heck Killer Bee'd probably get a great spinoff.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope Jiraiya gets a mention in these final chapters tho


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

anyone wonders what will the final page look like?

i expect it to be a double spread for obvious reasons. 

i expect a hokage mountain spread with naruto's and kakashi's face on it or a team 7 image.

also, if we can get a cover for these two chapters or one cover, that would be nice since the last cover was of kisame over a 150+ chapters ago


----------



## calimike (Nov 3, 2014)

WSJ editorial is in charge of Naruto-related at  pls translated?

 what is that?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Nov 3, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke will be Hokage in the same time.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 3, 2014)

Mangas gonna end with sasuke licking sakuras feet.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

calimike said:


> WSJ editorial is in charge of Naruto-related at  pls translated?
> 
> what is that?



google translate says something very interesting 



> 5 years of official book, "secret-team of the book" is Comics Vol. 71 and released at the same time !! tables Naruto, *back the contents of Sasuke Kishimoto *is color illustrations grated draw teacher !! super-rich, Vol. 71 and join us Come on!




kishi was sauce all the time 


anyway, seems to be the new vol cover? extra chapter? extra art book sold along side the new vol?

idk, but the "secret team" could be something related to narusasu which fits considering the last chapter we got.

the other tweet seems to ask "will naruto end or continue?"


----------



## Mariko (Nov 3, 2014)

calimike said:


> WSJ editorial is in charge of Naruto-related at  pls translated?
> 
> what is that?





Sounds interesting (from google trans):

"5 years of official book, "secret-team of the book" is Comics Vol. 71 and released at the same time !! tables Naruto, back the contents of Sasuke Kishimoto is color illustrations grated draw teacher !! super-rich, Vol. 71 and join us Come on!"


Impatient to have a proper trans...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's written.

今更ナルトの公式アカウント作るってことはマンガが終わっても続きとか出るのか？
Why creating NOW the official account for the Naruto manga ? Does that mean we get a sequel ? ( I'm assuming it means this twitter account : )

５年ぶりのオフィシャルブック、『秘伝・陣の書』がコミックス71巻と同時発売!!表はナルト、裏はサスケの岸本先生描きおろしカラーイラストです!!超充実の内容、71巻とご一緒に是非!! 

It's been 5 years since the last official book. Hiden Jin no Shou will be out at the same time as Volume 71.
Naruto on the front, Sasuke on the back. Both color illustrations by Kishimoto. A lot of contents covered. Don't miss it with the Volume 71.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 3, 2014)

I want Kakashi's susanoo and kamui raikiri explained, be being able to do kamui and raikiri while having Susanoo protect Sakura is too Gar!!!


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's written.
> 
> 今更ナルトの公式アカウント作るってことはマンガが終わっても続きとか出るのか？
> Why creating NOW the official account for the Naruto manga ? Does that mean we get a sequel ? ( I'm assuming it means this twitter account : )
> ...



databook       ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> databook       ?



It's written Official book, make of that what you wish.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's written Official book, make of that what you wish.



they said the last one was release 5 years ago. if i am not mistaken, databok was released back then.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict a sequal cuz this  


*Spoiler*: __ 







Translation by: 霓
This is a interview for Kishimoto Masashi and Yahagi Kōsuke (Naruto?s first editor & Jump SQ.?s current chief editor).

Key point of this interview：
1. I want to describe the live of the leading man is the original intention for Kishimoto to draw Naruto (manga),so Naruto (manga) was called Naruto,and Naruto (manga) is a story describing Naruto?s history of growth.

2.The last paragraph of the interview：
Kishimoto: I?m a father now, maybe I can draw a story about Naruto being a father. I want to show how Naruto grow up.
Yahagi: You?ve had a long flight,good job! After taking a little rest,please keep drawing manga,everyone is waiting.

（This image is the post in Jump SQ. 2014-12 to celebrate the end of Naruto.）
credit for: 霓的火影忍者情報站

Read more at


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

old news is old


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There's kind of been a few from the games .
> 
> I'd like a Minato spin off, as well as a Jiraiya one, maybe a full one from Hashirama's time too.
> 
> Heck Killer Bee'd probably get a great spinoff.


Those from the games aren't much lol. It's not enough 



Yagami1211 said:


> It's written.
> 
> 今更ナルトの公式アカウント作るってことはマンガが終わっても続きとか出るのか？
> Why creating NOW the official account for the Naruto manga ? Does that mean we get a sequel ? ( I'm assuming it means this twitter account : )
> ...


I want itttt


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 3, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> I hope Jiraiya gets a mention in these final chapters tho



If we get an epilogue with an adult Naruto I'd say Jiraiya is one of the prime contenders for the name of a potential son. The others are Nagato and Neji.

Other than that I don't see why Jiraiya would get a special mention. Sure the guy was important to Naruto, but that's not enough of a reason to especially feature him in these last two chapters.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 3, 2014)

the end is nigh..

need a new banner, sakura bums me out


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 3, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Mangas gonna end with sasuke licking sakuras feet.



Naruto horror manga sequel confirmed.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> If we get an epilogue with an adult Naruto I'd say Jiraiya is one of the prime contenders for the name of a potential son. The others are Nagato and Neji.


Deep down, I'm hoping for his son to be named "Obito".  Jiraiya makes the most sense, though.  

It's pretty suspicious that they started a Naruto twitter a week before the end of Naruto (a week in the eyes of WSJ -- a few more days for us).


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Deep down, I'm hoping for his son to be named "Obito".  Jiraiya makes the most sense, though.
> 
> It's pretty suspicious that they started a Naruto twitter a week before the end of Naruto (a week in the eyes of WSJ -- a few more days for us).



Legitimately hoping or hoping in a sadistic sense?

Because I'd laugh if he named his son after a murderer. This isn't a Snape situation, Obito was legitimately a dick for most of his life. 

I'd prefer Nagato to Obito, if we had to pick between villains. I could honestly see him naming the kid Itachi too.


----------



## Azula (Nov 3, 2014)

The last page would the next generation kid doing rasengan


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

> 2.The last paragraph of the interview：
> _Kishimoto: I?m a father now, maybe I can draw a story about Naruto being a father. I want to show how Naruto grow up._
> Yahagi: You?ve had a long flight,good job! After taking a little rest,please keep drawing manga,everyone is waiting.



Draw a story about Naruto as a dad? Damn that's a big time skip, but it makes sense I guess. At least we wouldn't have to constantly see more pairing and dating speculation.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm kind of over Naruto now. I mean I still love the series to death, but I feel like now is the perfect time to just end it. Leave on the highest note possible. Despite all the problems we've had with the plot, we still read and discussed 700 chapters of it.

Maybe I'm just growing up, maybe I'm fed up. I'm personally ready to let go I guess.
If there is a sequel, I won't read it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Probably fed up. Part 2 really milked out everything.


----------



## Maroke (Nov 3, 2014)

My one and only prediction.

Chapter 699 - Sakura and Kakshi find those two.  Rescue them, fix them.  They release everyone from the MT and everyone goes home.

INSERT MOVIE HERE

Chapter 700 - Epilogue time with Naruto seen as the Hokage and what happened with everyone else.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> If there is a sequel, I won't read it.



It would kill everything Naruto had worked up to if there was a sequel that was not some slice of life comedy about them.  It's time to end the conflict.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Will only read a sequel if the SasuSaku baby is the pink-haired reincarnation of Madara. 

Really though, Naruto's kid will be an exact replica of him. Kishi is remarkably limited in terms of diversifying families.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Will only read a sequel if the SasuSaku baby is the pink-haired reincarnation of Madara.
> 
> Really though, Naruto's kid will be an exact replica of him. Kishi is remarkably limited in terms of diversifying families.



That's one of the biggest reasons that I think Naruto might not end up with Hinata after all. A kid of Naruto with the Byakugan wouldn't really work.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Will only read a sequel if the SasuSaku baby is the pink-haired reincarnation of Madara.
> 
> Really though, Naruto's kid will be an exact replica of him. Kishi is remarkably limited in terms of diversifying families.



Naruto = Kushina

Sasuke = Mikoto

Chances are the kid will be the mother's replica instead.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Will only read a sequel if the SasuSaku baby is the pink-haired reincarnation of Madara.
> 
> Really though, Naruto's kid will be an exact replica of him. Kishi is remarkably limited in terms of diversifying families.



With Hinata as a mother, his son could be really different from him...


----------



## TRN (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> but we know jack shit about mikoto
> 
> what if he turns  into an itachi?



Well... he will kill sasuke and sakura just as itachi killed his parents


NaruHina kid is going to be ballin!!


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Draw a story about Naruto as a dad? Damn that's a big time skip, but it makes sense I guess. At least we wouldn't have to constantly see more pairing and dating speculation.



Sequel is basically already confirmed.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Will only read a sequel if the SasuSaku baby is the pink-haired reincarnation of Madara.
> 
> Really though, Naruto's kid will be an exact replica of him. Kishi is remarkably limited in terms of diversifying families.




Except Hinata is not like Kushina... so the kid will not be like Naruto... ( Naruto has the personality of his mother and just a bit out of Minato )


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> like what? dont get me wrong, but as far as i can see, minato and kushina shared the same dream and kushina shares the same quirks as with naruto. minato, though, i have no clue what his personality is outside of being nice person.



He got minato's looks and stupid joke's
No dude just like Naruto took after his mother... his kid will be after Hinata...  or half and half... tho i doubt it since kishi puts kids after the mothers not after the fathers...


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> He got minato's looks and stupid joke's



no, he has his hair but kushina's face.

i think kushina has the dominate genes which isnt surprising considering their relationship 



> No dude just like Naruto took after his mother... his kid will be after Hinata...  or half and half... tho i doubt it since kishi puts kids after the mothers not after the fathers...



i just hope naruto's kid at least has some pupils.  

my sister once saw an image of hinata and her first words were "poor thing. what is wrong with her eyes? ".


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> He got minato's looks and stupid joke's
> No dude just like Naruto took after his mother... his kid will be after Hinata...  or half and half... tho i doubt it since kishi puts *kids after the mothers not after the fathers...*



I think Shikamaru (and maybe Choji) take after their fathers.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> I think Shikamaru (and maybe Choji) take after their fathers.



yeah, and itachi takes after his father as well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, he has his hair but kushina's face.
> 
> i think kushina has the dominate genes which isnt surprising considering their relationship
> 
> ...



At the cost of spoiling everyone here... did youforget the advance byakugan of toneri ? Hinata can upgrade her eyes... maybe in a way.

That bluish byakugan with black pupil.




BisonLlama said:


> I think Shikamaru (and maybe Choji) take after their fathers.



Because Kishi didnt even explain their mothers


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Any confirmation on that rumor about 700 taking place 6 years after the movie? Saw it unsourced on tumblr so I'm not believing it at the moment.



Luiz said:


> Naruto = Kushina
> 
> Sasuke = Mikoto
> 
> Chances are the kid will be the mother's replica instead.





Mariko said:


> With Hinata as a mother, his son could be really different from him...



If there really is a sequel in the works, I really can't see Kishi managing a hero who is like Hinata, or really like anyone other than Naruto. Note that in _almost _every major character flashback, every generation, he ends up defaulting to some generic Naruto-like character. He's just not very creative with different sorts of "hero" figures.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Sequel is basically already confirmed.



Too little information to draw any real conclusions from it. We might get a few chapters or a mini-series, but I am not expecting some several-hundred-chapter behemoth like the original Naruto. Honestly there's not even a confirmation that he plans on writing anything though. He could just be spouting ideas, which he has done in the past and never carried through on.


----------



## TRN (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Any confirmation on that rumor about 700 taking place 6 years after the movie? Saw it unsourced on tumblr so I'm not believing it at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find a middle ground between naruto&hinata with this new character.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> At the cost of spoiling everyone here... did youforget the advance byakugan of toneri ? Hinata can upgrade her eyes... maybe in a way.
> 
> That bluish byakugan with black pupil.



i dont want to see an upgrade that can be deactivated like MS and rennigan. i want it to be permanent so those shitty can disappear


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Any confirmation on that rumor about 700 taking place 6 years after the movie? Saw it unsourced on tumblr so I'm not believing it at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably just a rumor, but it's very likely we'll get a big time skip like that in 700 as the movie supposedly covers a gap. Not to mention it's quite unlikely Kishi ends the manga without showing Naruto as Hokage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

^ It's a fake. I found the source for the 6-year-gap thing and it's bullshit (someone's guess).

Could be 6 years by freak chance, but that "spoiler" is garbage.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Any confirmation on that rumor about 700 taking place 6 years after the movie? Saw it unsourced on tumblr so I'm not believing it at the moment.



all we have is speculations based on some facts which can be nothing more than advertisement for the new movie so people can see it, and other stuff. stuff like:

1- it is stated that the movie will close the gap in the manga. this hints the last chapter will be an epilogue to  the series as a whole including the movie.
2- fans speculate that the manga must end with naruto as hokage. since kakashi is hokage in the movie, that might mean the manga will end with naruto as hokage later on in his life after the movie ends (last chapter of the manga).
3- we do know that kishi will take a break after the manga ends. we dont know if he wants to start a new series or not. there is an interview where he says he might write a manga about naruto as a father but he said he "might" do it which could mean he doesnt have any set plans for writing more of the naruto manga and that translates (combined with him wanting to take a break from writing manga) to kishi ending the series for now possibly but still maybe going back to it.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2014)

The movie is suppose to connect the oringinal manga to the new era. How is it gonna do that if the original manga takes place 6 years after the movie. Smh. I know we all excited but thats just using common sense.  But then again.....its kishi we talking about....but im sure we are getying a cliffhanger ending since the staff did say be ready or a surprised ending.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If there really is a sequel in the works, I really can't see Kishi managing a hero who is like Hinata, or really like anyone other than Naruto. Note that in _almost _every major character flashback, every generation, he ends up defaulting to some generic Naruto-like character. He's just not very creative with different sorts of "hero" figures.



No arguing there. Even Obito got the hokage goal shoehorned into his character so he would be yet another Naruto.

However, we were only discussing physical appearance.


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 3, 2014)

I kinda have the feeling Naruto will go on some long journey between 699 and The Last. Maybe for diplomatic purposes.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict this !



I'm not even sorry !


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I predict this !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sorry !



Holy shit, early spoilas already?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I predict this !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sorry !


oiaeuhuihoiehaoiuea 


if 700 is really six years after the movie, i predict pink haired Uchihas.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I predict this !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sorry !



Hey 'bro, you gotta clean the early raws too? I thought we were gonna keep those spoilers a surprise!!


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 3, 2014)

Is anybody expecting anything shocking in the first of the two chapters?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 3, 2014)

Unfortunately for Sakura, Sasuke lost his dominant hand, now he's useless to her.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 3, 2014)

And of course, Sakura trying to stop Sasuke from marrying Naruto !


----------



## Gunners (Nov 3, 2014)

The series ends with Naruto's death. He seals something inside of a newborn, both Hinata and Sakura are dead. 

I would cry tears of laughter.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict this is going to be an awesome chapter! Preparing us for the end.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

christoncrutches said:


> Is anybody expecting anything shocking in the first of the two chapters?



Sasuke confessing to Naruto and kissing him again.

Oh wait, that's not shocking at all.


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict NaruHina SasuSaku

(just want to be part of this last thread)
Thanks for the memories NF


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 3, 2014)

Sakura will cry this chapter.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ It's a fake. I found the source for the 6-year-gap thing and it's bullshit (someone's guess).
> 
> Could be 6 years by freak chance, but that "spoiler" is garbage.



Six years seems too short. I would expect at least 10 years, with Naruto's wife pregnant like Kushina.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict... Gai grows a moustache.

Finally.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 3, 2014)

Lammy said:


> I predict... Gai grows a moustache.
> 
> Finally.





Nobody post in there anymore, heh.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict a chapter that will leave paring fans upset because there wont be any parings.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> I predict a chapter that will leave paring fans upset because there wont be any parings.



lol, we have the movie for that. I don't mind either.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nobody post in there anymore, heh.



Gai will grow it.

We have waited 10 long years for this day


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I predict this !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sorry !



Lol        .

Narusaku and sasukArin


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

I predict that after all these years, we will finally see Kakashi's face. 


Oh, who am I kidding.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

The child with Obito's name is a given


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Rosi said:


> The child with Obito's name is a given



It still is very likely that it would be an actually new name.

But if Naruto were to name his kid after a dead guy, make no mistake. It would be Obito.

Kishimoto loves him way too much to pick anyone else.

It would be touching if Naruto named his kid Jiraiya, though.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 3, 2014)

Jiraiya? Obito? Why not Jobito? Or Obiraiya?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

People are pulling the "there will be no pairings!" card? Come now, you think Naruto and Hinata are going to break up between the movie and 700 or something? He's just going to asexually reproduce and have a kid by himself?


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Nothing would give me greater joy than seeing the main pairing fandoms getting trolled. 

But,



I can settle for one of them being frustrated.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> People are pulling the "there will be no pairings!" card? Come now, you think Naruto and Hinata are going to break up between the movie and 700 or something? He's just going to asexually reproduce and have a kid by himself?



Like Sasuke said, Kage Bunshin is a jutsu for lonely people 

If they do breakup, that's gonna be one lonely Naruto


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> *EVIL !!!!*
> 
> Is that an early spoiler?  We won't stop you ;-)


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Sasuke's dick is bigger than Naruto's, 100% confirmed.


----------



## TRN (Nov 3, 2014)

they undo kaguya power with the rat seal


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Peace is achieved?? Idk...


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

@ Edo Sensei

It's Evil after all, so 

New statues (VotE), Naruto's and Sasuke's?


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

new status and sasuke has  a bigger dick


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

They should construct a bride right there. Can you think of a more symbolic way to represent unity??


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

They get statues?


Oh, they arrive at VotE?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Kakashi and Sakura to the rescue?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

KakaSaku?


----------



## Bonds (Nov 3, 2014)

Valley of THE END. Get it? It's the end, obviously.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

_"There is a hidden story that everybody knows but Naruto"_
KakaSaku?


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Kakashi and Sakura to the rescue?



no,  look at his arm over his head....  that guilt...  whay did he do to our queen?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

God damn it Kakashi.

I know Obito's a p*d*p****, but that doesn't mean Kakashi has to be too.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> _"There is a hidden story that everybody knows but Naruto"_
> KakaSaku?



That's what I was just looking at.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

our queen was defiled.....  again


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 3, 2014)

Kakasaku? You don't say :3

Or maybe it's too early for any leaks and Evil is just fucking with us one last time.


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

EVIL *doesn't* fuck ;-)

But there's no way for KakaSaku, is it??


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Kakasaku? You don't say :3
> 
> Or maybe it's too early for any leaks and Evil is just fucking with us one last time.



she always fucks with us.....  my ass hurts after time...  but i like it


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

I sure as hell won't crack my skull trying to figure out the hints left by a troll. That is, when they do mean anything at all.

I'll just play along. 



Kakashi x Sakura is canon. As it should be.  :ignoramus


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 3, 2014)

And the latest one suggest Sasuke says he's sorry.

Well, I was expecting that.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]



IT'S BEAUTIFUL

I'M NOT EVEN READING THE CHAPTER AND IT'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]



so he appologizes to sakura


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

If Sasuke apologizes then things are looking good for SasuSaku.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]



I like where this is going.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn, Kishi. How anymore cheesy can you get? 

But I like


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

> I like where this is going.



So do I


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

That music is too good do be true.


----------



## luffyq1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hopefully Sasuke's apology is more heartfelt than the crap we got with Karin.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

Sasuke apologizes 



ch1p said:


> To think I was going to bed earlier so I could wake up to databook scans.


Same here


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh man, my "childhood" is ending right now. Well, I was a teenager already. There was teen on my age at the time.


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Tsukuyomi released. Give us something shitstormy Evil.


----------



## luffyq1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Werewolves? Perhaps.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh well,  it was expected and at least i can laugh  at how shitty  it is



It doesn't take a crystal ball to predict that. Sakura kind of is Sasuke's  only option, plot wise.

And The Last has made NH canon, so...

But all these pairings still are a joke. Unfortunately, Kishimoto never bothered to actually develop any of them properly.

Any official couples will feel like they came out if nowhere.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It doesn't take a crystal ball to predict that. Sakura kind of is Sasuke's  only option, plot wise.
> 
> And The Last has made NH canon, so...
> 
> ...



yeah, i knew sasusaku was going to happen but i still hopped it wont :/

oh well,  at least,  now we know the last mystery in the manga.


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> evil,  honey  chan,  thanks,  but is ther anything note worthy aside from the predictable stuff?



Well, there is something about Neji.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Well, there is something about Neji.


Yeah, and that is?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Well, there is something about Neji.



I swear to you now if you post a picture of Jesus I will destroy you.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Well, there is something about Neji.


Uzumaki Neji, please?


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Well, there is something about Neji.



naruhina's kid is named neji or something since he is a puppet in the movie. still,  nice try 

then again,  if neji does return  and thta is the unpredictable thing in the chapter, then its going  to be  an expected one


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> then again,  if neji does return  and thta is the unpredictable thing in the chapter, then its going  to be  an expected one



You expected that??


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Uzumaki Neji, please?



out of all the names, kishi named naurtos son the same name he himself said wasnt inspired by


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> out of all the names, kishi named naurtos son the same name he himself said wasnt inspired by


All Hyuugas have a light related name, only Neji has a name that means "swirl" 

"All according to keikaku!"


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> You expected that??



yup. 

neji coming  back or naming  narutos kid as neji. 

sasuke apologizing  to sakura. sasusaku. 

disabling  ET. 


its kind of like kishi 101 :/


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> All Hyuugas have a light related name, only Neji has a name that means "swirl"
> 
> "All according to keikaku!"



no,  kishi said he looked at a screw and named kishi after it


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil!!!  Good to see you again screwing with us one last time 



Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]



LOL


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> neji coming  back or naming  narutos kid as neji.



Well the latter maybe. But I was expecting Neji to remain dead^^


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]



I'm going to play this while reading the chapter :rofl


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

It's probably some war memorial or something for everyone and the Leafs remember Neji. Because out of those 40k he was the only one who died who was named.

REMEMBER CEDRIC DIGGORY


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]



   wut


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil if you're taking so long because you don't want to post a picture of Jesus, I just want you to know that any picture relating to Optimus Prime, Krillin, or Kenny, are equally reprehensible.

EDIT: Oh good, he's dead. Forever.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]



i would be hurt if i cared about  neji 

as i said,  i expect everything so far. nothing  you can say surprises me. 

i dont think you can surprise me at all


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's probably some war memorial or something for everyone and the Leafs remember Neji. Because out of those 40k he was the only one who died who was named.


Hilariously sad.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's probably some war memorial or something for everyone and the Leafs remember Neji. Because out of those 40k he was the only one who died who was named.



Probably this. 

Still waiting for my shitstorm and forum-crashing fun.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

You all remember there is no chapter next week right? 
Get to the Hinata part already and do we see Naruto as hokage bit?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/YOUTUBE]



I don't get the relevance of this.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Probably this.
> 
> Still waiting for my shitstorm though.


Listening to the old classic song evil posted, not my fav but now it is


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil are there any plotwists? pairings?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> If Sasuke apologizes then things are looking good for SasuSaku.



You're assuming that he's apologizing to Sakura and not Naruto for leaving.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

What about the lost arms?


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> You're assuming that he's apologizing to Sakura and not Naruto for leaving.



I have a feeling the spoilers were in chronological order, in which case it goes VOTE, Kakashi and Sakura arriving, sasuke apologizing, the moon

So it seems like Sasuke apologizes after they both get there.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

More than 400 guests in this thread the moment .

Seems fitting that Sasuke would apologize to everyone.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> You're assuming that he's apologizing to Sakura and not Naruto for leaving.



Actually, he may apologise to team 7 as a whole and it would still be good for SS. It doesn't need to be to Sakura specifically. Your kneejerk reaction amuses me though.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh well,  it was expected and at least i can laugh  at how shitty  it is



Addy, aren't you forgetting about Evil's KakaSaku picture? That would be meaningless if they just show up or something.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> If Sasuke apologizes then things are looking good for SasuSaku.


This just goes to show about the insanity of these whole pairing wars. No one particularly cares about the writing that goes behind any of these relationships, they should just happen for the sake of happening. 

I, for one hope that if any of these pairings happen they would not come out of nowhere, so people that have been mindlessly spouting praises for them won't do it when the next big series comes.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn can't tell if he's online or not. #stalker.

Sounds like a pretty straightfoward chapter so far. Kakashi, Sakura arrive at the VoTE. Sasuke apologizes. Pretty melo ending but very much what we expected.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 3, 2014)

Shedding tears.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Addy, aren't you forgetting about Evil's KakaSaku picture? That would be meaningless if they just show up or something.



that is  a good point 

. yeah, he might appologize to team 7 as  a whole


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> that is  a good point
> 
> . yeah, he might appologize to team 7 as  a whole



Seems like it to me.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Damn can't tell if he's online or not. #stalker.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty straightfoward chapter so far. Kakashi, Sakura arrive at the VoTE. Sasuke apologizes. Pretty melo ending but very much what we expected.



good point. still, would  like to see it even if its just raw. 

i think the chapter will explain itself so no need for translations :/


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

now,  that is just stupid


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Wtf. Someone running hot and cold?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, those faucets...

Sakura cries?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

sasuke and sakura? those are their colors? confused.

love handles? oh shit.


----------



## calimike (Nov 3, 2014)

What?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

I guess that's supposed to be a pun for love handles.

or atl east that's what i'm thinking.

evil can you confirm? come on son.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Wtf. Someone running hot and cold?



Sasuke _is_ kinda tsundere.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Hot and cold tears :rofl


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

what if the water tabs represent too guys peeing?


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 3, 2014)

Well after all that fighting and sweating and bleeding and getting dirty, they'll definitely need a bath later.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 3, 2014)

please let Sasuke get with Karin instead of Sakura!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil can we have another hint based on that picture? It's literally impossible to tell.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> love handles? oh shit.



None of the girls have pigtails.

Tsunade does.

:amazed


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

Samui and Atsui?


----------



## geG (Nov 3, 2014)

All dis activity. Evil must be here 

I'm guessing the first lines in Don't Stop Me Now, "Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time" refer to Evil having a good time posting shit all night and watching everyone flip out


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

hot and cold?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Samui and Atsui?



That's probably what it is. Their names mean cold and hot.


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Samui and Atsui?



fuck, that makes sense


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Samui and Atsui?



Nicely played. Remember to rep you. I'm 24d at the moment.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

It's finally time for some bath 




Golden Witch said:


> Samui and Atsui?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Samui and Atsui?



Bingo. Their fate was one of the biggest unresolved things, and the whole reason that Tenten got the sealing items.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Right and it would be screwed up not to release them, even though several characters will get screwed one way or the other since there isn't enough time.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

Samui was hot. Did they get released from the goard?


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

ok,  so no neji,  sasuke appologizes, mt is gone, big tirs and dipshit are back. 

is there anything  that people actually didn't expect happen?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Right and it would be screwed up not to release them, even though several characters will get screwed one way or the other since there isn't enough time.



Orochimaru will be the hard one to deal with, given his threat level and the time available. He'll probably just go off with Sasuke.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Orochimaru will be the hard one to deal with, given his threat level and the time available. He'll probably just go off with Sasuke.



here come the fanfics.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

Will they get poor Yamato back and even remember him?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 3, 2014)

About Nejis I think it shows a final farewell or his grave after the war.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 3, 2014)

so samui and her bro get released from the gourd


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 3, 2014)

Is there anymore like Kakashi becoming the 6th Hokage?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Is there anymore like Kakashi becoming the 6th Hokage?



Movie pretty much confirmed that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)

So Sasuke struggles with apologizing to his teammates for everything but still does it.

A possible memorial for Neji, Ao, Shikaku, Inoichi and all the others that died during the war?

Hints of Samui and Atsui being released from the gourd treasure.

Anything about how Naruto & Sasuke recover their arms? Or if Sasuke does and why Naruto's is bandaged?


----------



## skygal22 (Nov 3, 2014)

pls Evil just one more last hint about pairings...as  vague as you like it  to be..if theres any


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

No Taka mention?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 3, 2014)

You know what everyone _really_ wants is confirmation on  x or y pairing because it will cause a shitstorm. Which is something Evil would do. /


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

The sad part is that the ending is so predictable that I could post random hints like evil and they'd all be correct w/o even reading the chapter.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 3, 2014)

skygal22 said:


> pls Evil just one more last hint about pairings...as  vague as you like it  to be..if theres any



since when were you under the impression she didnt already?


----------



## skygal22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> since when were you under the impression she didnt already?



which was it?have i missed it?


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 3, 2014)

skygal22 said:


> pls Evil just one more last hint about pairings...as  vague as you like it  to be..if theres any



The last movie does that


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

so i take it there are no surprises


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

I want Sasuke to say Kakashi-*sensei*. He never did before. So please. Say it, Sasuke. Acknowledge the man that gave you Chidori and that is a huge part of your arsenal.

And kiss Sakura. I want to see that too. Where they bump each other's noses awkawardly but make it despite that bump along the way.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> since when were you under the impression she didnt already?



Sasuke apologizing is too vague to be a hint. He apologized to Karin, too, even before he stopped being an asshole.

Kakashi and Sakura's picture isn't a hint either... or is it?


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I want Sasuke to say Kakashi-*sensei*. He never did before. So please. Say it, Sasuke. Acknowledge the man that gave you Chidori and that is a huge part of your arsenal.
> 
> And kiss Sakura. I want to see that too. Where they bump each other's noses awkawardly but make it despite that bump along the way.



I don't know, I'm not expecting a romantic kiss in a shounen manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Yea Sasuke apologizing to T7, solidifying the bond that is the center of the manga, will be of equal importance to him as him apologizing to some fodder thrown in there because the editor suggested it?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea Sasuke apologizing to T7, solidifying the bond that is the center of the manga, will be of equal importance to him as him apologizing to some fodder thrown in there because the editor suggested it?



That doesn't make it a pairing hint. For all we know, he kisses Naruto goodbye to bookend their relationship.


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2014)

sasuke apologizing to team 7 sounds legit


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

some pairing moment?


I remember that 685 panel being everywhere.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.



can we have a hint as to what it's about?



Rosi said:


> some pairing moment?




but there are several pictures on that .


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.



Maybe a crude drawing on MSPaint could suffice?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 3, 2014)

You mean you don't have anything to bring out hints for the new chapter anymore?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.



Aww c'mon! That's just plain...._evil._


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 3, 2014)

Rosi said:


> some pairing moment?



Not much else to talk about at this point


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds like an unexpected pairing.

Believed it's a very popular one but ain't, only getting popular after this one?


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]







Evil said:


> I'm busy, I have to cap poetics before the reset.



We're here waiting for you



Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.



Say a couple of words then


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.



I have an extensive reportoire of fanarts on my hard drive. Tell me and I'll find it for you.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Were you searching for this??


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I have an extensive reportoire of fanarts on my hard drive. Tell me and I'll find it for you.



We may need to call upon Nathan Copeland's skills.


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I have an extensive reportoire of fanarts on my hard drive. Tell me and I'll find it for you.



This is the closest approximation I could find.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, sounds like the pairing talk is dying out.

It's time to move on to shit that actually matters.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2014)

Ooooh shit


----------



## skygal22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.




plzz just take your time to find the picture but plzz show the hint to us..this is way too vague...is ''them''  reffering about a certain pairing?


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.


Holy shit this place might crash.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.



You vague bastard. I haven't love-hated someone this much since my puppy pissed on the carpet her first night home. 

"I thought there would be a ton of them"

OF WHAT? OF WHAAAAT? What would someone think there'd be a ton of, that happens to not exist, but will guarantee fan art?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Sasuke forehead pokes Sakura?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.



dsfadsk;jskdl;cjadiori32ur9easaid;

asdkfjl;

fdsafdsa

Does he reject her? Sasuke pulls an Itachi and lols as he rides a camel into the sunset?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Ghost Itachi appears and tells Sasuke to fuck her right in the pussy.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

ItaSaku? WTF???


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Omg


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I know what this means:


No but seriously, what's up with all the poking? wtf evil?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.



It _exists_. I know there is one. Ugh, now to find it.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.



MY DEAREST BROTHER-KUN


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.



Sakura's new brother-in-law?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

Sasuke doing the same thing to Sakura as Itachi with a poke to the forehead?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.



I can find millions of fanart of Itachi poking Sakura's forehead but none of Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

It's not this one tho.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil is it pairing related or is it more like a team seven kind of thing?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> dsfadsk;jskdl;cjadiori32ur9easaid;
> 
> asdkfjl;
> 
> ...



I like the way you think.  

Sasuke: I should've understood your feelings, Sakura. I need to be with you.

*Sakura smiles and goes towards Sasuke*

*She stops and leans in for a kiss*

Sasuke: Forgive me Sakura... maybe another time. *taps her forehead*


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

Can we get to Naruto now?


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh wait. It's obviously relating to Sakura's forehead. Someone compliments it, perhaps?

Is it Sasuke or Naruto tho?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2014)

Will someone kiss the legendary billboard brow


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Why are people still pretending there's a chance of Naruto having romantic interest in Sakura?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Can we get to Naruto now?



Naruto the series or Naruto the character?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people still pretending there's a chance of Naruto having romantic interest in Sakura?



Harems are a thing baby.

And if Naruto's taste in jutsu's told us anything, it's that he's totally into harems


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Itasaku?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Naruto the series or Naruto the character?



The character of course.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

So Evil expects tons of fanart to appear


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


>



Samui & Atsui being released from the gourd makes sense. Yet...



calimike said:


> What?



Banbutsu Souzou is probably the only thing that could restore Naruto's and Sasuke's arms, if Hagoromo actually pops out in front of them and does that. Unless Sakura manages to summon the whole Katsuyuu and she makes a good job at regenerating them. (but Naruto might leave scars so it leads to bandages)

Nothing about the chakra transmigratory of Indra & Ashura leaving Naruto or Sasuke given they've made peaces or something like that?



Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.



If Sasuke does something close to that to Sakura that means SS eye contact.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people still pretending there's a chance of Naruto having romantic interest in Sakura?



But why would it be a NarSak moment if Itachi is there?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

It could be Sasuke flicking Naruto's forehead. That would fit their relationship more than flicking Sakura. Especially since I can see Naruto chasing after Sasuke when he leaves.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil, the forehead thing... SasuSaku and ItaSasu parallel? 

Hmm, you sure know how to fuck with people.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

That forehead poking was that "thing" between Itachi and Sasuke.

And now Sasuke is making it the "thing" between Sakura and him??


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Samui & Atsui being released from the gourd makes sense. Yet...



I forgot all about those guys 

They should be released this chap.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 3, 2014)

SasuSaku being teased?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> That forehead poking was that "thing" between Itachi and Sasuke.
> 
> And now Sasuke is making it the "thing" between Sakura and him??



That's why I think it's more likely to be Naruto. Sasuke would only do that to someone he sees as a brother, and he finally compared Naruto and Itachi last chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

The King remained relevant until the very end.


----------



## luffyq1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Riddle solved.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> That forehead poking was that "thing" between Itachi and Sasuke.
> 
> And now Sasuke is making it the "thing" between Sakura and him??



Ahhh.

What did Itachi say when doing that?
"Sorry, maybe next time"?
Is that what Evil hints at?That line?


----------



## Benihisago (Nov 3, 2014)

We just saw how Sasuke sees Naruto as itachi...which must mean that there is NaruSaku despite the obvious movie pairings.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Nov 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> That forehead poking was that "thing" between Itachi and Sasuke.
> 
> And now Sasuke is making it the "thing" between Sakura and him??



Don't worry, it'll all be about platonic blushes and DEAR BROTHER-KUN.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

It shows up under "sasuke naruto forehead poke" too.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people still pretending there's a chance of Naruto having romantic interest in Sakura?



Dunno. I figured people would have given up after he made his peace after she poisoned his ass.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It shows up under "sasuke naruto forehead poke" too.



Why would it be Naruto and Sasuke when it's Sakura in the fan art?


----------



## Talis (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It shows up under "sasuke naruto forehead poke" too.


Some guys must have spammed the shit out of google.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

The damage control has already begun?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Why would it be Naruto and Sasuke when it's Sakura in the fan art?



Obviously it's a Zetsu clone.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _THIS THREAD IS ON FIRE_


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup, that Headpoke was always accompanied by him apologizing and saying "Some other time".


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe NarSak finally get their forehead compliment? But why Itachi?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Hoolyyy shit this is the highest member count I've seen, it'll only get higher.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

791 people


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

820   


The thirst is real


----------



## luckytrash (Nov 3, 2014)

People from tumblr are going insane. lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

Perhaps Itachi's line towards Sakura by Sasuke?

Cause that IS what the Forehead poke literally means.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 3, 2014)

I feel sad I've never been in a Naruto chapter prediction thread before now 
Better late than never 


ch1p said:


> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ  anarchy  ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


RIOT

The pictures in the post above mine


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 3, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Yup, that Headpoke was always accompanied by him apologizing and saying "Some other time".



Yeah, they'll settle the rest in the bedroom at this rate.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil responded to ch1p (saying she has fanart) who is a SasuSaku fan. Itachi is like Sasuke. They had a forehead poking thing. Sasuke is the one with the forehead poking. 
How the heck can you pull NS from that lol naruto would not think to "poke" her forehead.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh god, please tell me that sasuke doesn't just forehead poke Sakura or someone and than all is forgiven. Jesus that's bad.

-------

Here's the question i'm interested in evil. What nonsense dues ex machina results in Naruto and Sasuke getting their arms back?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't posted in ages but I heard about spoilers.....


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

Pairing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) everywhere, I just want to know what will happen to team taka.

I guess the easiest thing would be to wait for the chapter to be released.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)

Bet Naruto's grinning while the whole apologizing thing goes or just watches in silence but with a soft smile.


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Oh god, please tell me that sasuke doesn't just forehead poke Sakura or someone and than all is forgiven. Jesus that's bad.
> 
> -------
> 
> Here's the question i'm interested in evil. What nonsense dues ex machina results in Naruto and Sasuke getting their arms back?





Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.


----------



## Azula (Nov 3, 2014)

They are supposed to die if they move around 

But hey Itachi died after the poke, I like where this is going


----------



## queenofepic (Nov 3, 2014)

Are we getting the chapter early or do we still have to wait until Thursday?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Tumblr is here. Call narutobase and 4chan in here. We're going out together.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 3, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Evil responded to ch1p (saying she has fanart) who is a SasuSaku fan. Itachi is like Sasuke. They had a forehead poking thing. Sasuke is the one with the forehead poking.
> How the heck can you pull NS from that lol naruto would not think to "poke" her forehead.



what if Sakura is Itachi?  "Sorry Sasuke. Some other time."

Probably not the case, but it's nice thinking about it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 3, 2014)

What page is the spoilers on?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Zetsu goo arm confirmed.

gdi evil is making me have high hopes


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.


Sasu-Saku lol
is going to be really weird.

tell us more masashi evilmoto san


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.



Well I guess that's a wrap then.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2014)

INB4 Katsuyu hax.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

Sasusaku confirmed


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Zetsu goo?


----------



## emachina (Nov 3, 2014)

Sasuke: "Sorry Sakura, maybe next reincarnation".


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll hold my breath before I see anything yet.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

SS confirmed? Didn't see that coming 5 years ago.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

inb4 Sakura and Hinata cut their left and right arms respectively and stick it to Sasuke and Naruto.

Hey if you can transplant eyes...


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

queenofepic said:


> Are we getting the chapter early or do we still have to wait until Thursday?



It seems we're still getting it on Thursday.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Zetsu arm is good. Fullmetal Uchiha was interesting tho.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.



Zetsu good arm thing. Maybe from Spiral Zetsu or from those little plants that was left by the White Zetsu corpses that served as vessels for the Edo Hokages.

Likely then both Sasuke and Naruto have their arms bandaged.

I'm gonna have to see this "poke" in panel to tie it all really. But seems promising.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SS confirmed? Didn't see that coming 5 years ago.


But you're a mayan. you know errthing. so hush


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ooo. Zetsu arm. Neat. 

Naruto has skin colored fingers though in the movie pics. Although I guess the Zetsu could shapeshift into people, so...


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.



Since NH will cannon in the movie, that means...


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 3, 2014)

So the movie isn't a troll after all huh


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Tumblr is here. Call narutobase and 4chan in here. We're going out together.



Oh, they seem to be already here. 4channers and tumblerites are at least anyway.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.


Zetsu Goo, where do they even get that from; Spiral?

As for the forehead poke, can't I at least hope that Sasuke does a more grand gesture than that BS to be forgiven for trying to murder Sakura and all the other horrible shit he's done to the Ninja world; guess not, sigh...this manga is just so bad these days.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn!

Thursday is still the day huh?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 3, 2014)

_*


Evil said:



			Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.
		
Click to expand...



So I guess the forehead thing will be an nice call back to Sakura asking about her forehead in the beginning of the series
*_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

I feel like Zetsu arms are...not the best of choices given what Zetsu is.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

For better or for worse, SasuSaku got the forehead thing and not NaruSaku who was crying about it being the red thread of fate for their pairing or some shit. I'm speechless tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.



I guess we couldn't tell if it just meant all was good or something else. He's all alone in the movie spoilers lol.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> For better or for worse, SasuSaku got the forehead thing and not NaruSaku who was crying about it being the red thread of fate for their pairing or some shit. I'm speechless tbh.



What a way to shit on that parade.


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Zetsu Goo, where do they even get that from; Spiral?
> 
> As for the forehead poke, can't I at least hope that Sasuke does a more grand gesture than that BS to be forgiven for trying to murder Sakura and all the other horrible shit he's done to the Ninja world.



Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

985 User.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe it means Sakura pokes Sasuke's forehead so hard he had to wear a bandana


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't believe we still have to wait till Thursday for the chapters 

And I have exams on Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 3, 2014)

1001 !!!!!


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.



They go to the Hashirama lotus tree thing with the spare arms sticking out?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

Does naruto become hokage in the manga or not?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> He's all alone in the movie spoilers lol.



Yes but NH got basically confirmed so who remains left?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.



They steal the arms from the people in MT.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> For better or for worse, SasuSaku got the forehead thing and not NaruSaku who was crying about it being the red thread of fate for their pairing or some shit. I'm speechless tbh.



Thought the same thing. Literally the funniest shit to ever happen. Wow.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

999 users!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _1000 USERS, EVIL SPOIL US MOAR!!_


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> They go to the Hashirama lotus tree thing with the spare arms sticking out?


No, the tree probably rewards them for their services rendered in taking down kaguya.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.



yooo, ok, I get it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> They go to the Hashirama lotus tree thing with the spare arms sticking out?



They go to Madara's jerk-off tree?

Greeeeeeeeat.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm confused by the spoiler


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.



Sasuke has Hashiramas DNA now, doesn't he??


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

I heard on Tumblr evil posted a picture of Itachi and Sakura.

I'm going out on a limb to say she found out about Itachi somewhere ABOUT TIME if she is going to do anything for goodwritings' sake.  It was really weak for Sakura's character development to not know about it for so long.

edit: not weak, but withheld for the longest time as Sakura could have done SO MUCH MORE had she known long ago.

Instead she's just tucked in the back of the segregation bus.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

Where were you guys when Sakura was teased about her Forehead?
Where were you guys when Itachi's Sacred Forehead Poke first came into play?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

Wonder if the tree will also remove chakra from narutoverse


----------



## Gunners (Nov 3, 2014)

So Sasuke is going to be a wanderer. He'll tap Sakura on the forehead, telling her "Some other time." 

Cold.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.


I guess when they stop the tree, they absorb some of it and get arms back

Can you say anything about the epilogue, like how many years in the future it takes place? And whether we see Naruto's and Sasuke's kids?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)

So if they're going to the Hashirama clone that Madara cultivated that means they're basically going to the Uchiha bad guys's HQ.

If that room full of Sharingans is still there & intact...


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

They use Hashirama cells to heal the arms I'm assuming. Damn.

Leave it to Kishi to give these guys one last power up.


----------



## Evil (Nov 3, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> They use Hashirama cells to heal the arms I'm assuming. Damn.
> 
> Leave it to Kishi to give these guys one last power up.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vde7rrYLbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2014)

Gunners said:


> So Sasuke is going to be a wanderer. He'll tap Sakura on the forehead, telling her "Some other time."
> 
> Cold.



As it should be. 

The little time we spend on SasuSaku the better. Tbh, I wouldn't even mind if they're together in the epilogue. Kishi can leave that out as far as I'm concerned. Just give the girl a little "depressing hope" and next time we see them they can be together or some shit. 

That's cool with me.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So if they're going to the Hashirama clone that Madara cultivated that means they're basically going to the Uchiha bad guys's HQ.
> 
> If that room full of Sharingans is still there & intact...



But wasn't the Hashiclone attached to the Gedo Mazo that got sealed up along with Kaguya?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So if they're going to the Hashirama clone that Madara cultivated that means they're basically going to the Uchiha bad guys's HQ.
> 
> If that room full of Sharingans is still there & intact...



Kishi tries to cover all plotholes in the last 2 chapters?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Hashirama :boss.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

Well there's also Orochimaru and his regeneration skills.


----------



## Njaa (Nov 3, 2014)

Only thing i wanna know is, is the 700 chapter an actual conclusive epilogue and not some "see ya in the movie" type thing?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Gunners said:


> So Sasuke is going to be a wanderer. He'll tap Sakura on the forehead, telling her "Some other time."
> 
> Cold.


Yeah i'm guessing that Sakura says something along the lines of he can come back with her now. And Sasuke apologizes for his wrong doing says he has to make up for them and can't go back yet; she protests, than he pokes her in the forehead saying another time. Lame as hell if you ask me, but I guess people just care about who gets with who at this point, not how it's done or how Sasuke really should be treated considering his crimes.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 3, 2014)

Hashirama cells save the day


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I was just about to ask that. Any info on what happens in an epilogue/timeskip- if there is one?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Zetsu Goo, where do they even get that from; Spiral?
> 
> As for the forehead poke, can't I at least hope that Sasuke does a more grand gesture than that BS to be forgiven for trying to murder Sakura and all the other horrible shit he's done to the Ninja world; guess not, sigh...this manga is just so bad these days.



Did you miss the 'Hard To Say I'm Sorry' song that was posted before? What more can he do to her than to acknowledge that he was wrong? Only time will allow him to make ammends. He can't do that in a chapter.

Sakura wanting Sasuke to notice her forehead was her chapter 3 fantasies. Even at her fangril overlord mode, she thought such a thing were just fantasies. 

This establishes to the reader that Sasuke still sees Sakura as family (in fact sees their bond as strong as he had with his brother) and that he will fullfill Sakura's expectations no matter how farfetched they would be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)

No I don't think the Hashirama clone was attached to the Mazou, it was independant.



Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vde7rrYLbo[/YOUTUBE]



Senju cells are then.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

@Evil:


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

Hashirama will talk to Naruto?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

Total bullshit if Naruto and Sasuke get Mokuton too.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey, here's a good question: Is there actually a proper, post-movie epilogue? Showing the future? You don't need to tell us what's in it, just whether or not it exists.


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Nov 3, 2014)

So, Itachi poking Sakura's forehead is like Sasuke/Sakura intercation, very  likely to be positive 
I'm wondering if there will be something about Naruto & Hinata


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 3, 2014)

hashirama dna is still the anwser to everything


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke fuse Madara's sex toy onto their bodies. Damn that's sick.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

This whole usage of Hashirama's cells for all sorts of stuff is pretty annoying tbh


----------



## Dragon Spike (Nov 3, 2014)

Where the heck did Spiral Zetsu get off to anyways? He's got an arm for each to use.

Or maybe they get goo from partial Zetsu shinobi in MT! Morbid.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 3, 2014)

The movie's already spoiled NaruHina, so why do you think NaruSaku is going to happen?


----------



## debdeb (Nov 3, 2014)

anyway you can hint about what happens to team Taka & Orochimaru? do they just ditch?


----------



## Scirvexz (Nov 3, 2014)

I think that sakura and kakashi will come to votE, and she will heal naruto, after naruto is healed he will heal sasuke. Then he will ''remake'' another arm with the SO6P power, then he's going to make one for sasuke. (Like what he did to kakashi with his eyes type of thing)..


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 3, 2014)

applesauceful said:


> Any hints/clues you can give us on the state of the pairings (more specifically NS)?



Maybe not giving us pairing hints is a hint in itself


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Hey, here's a good question: Is there actually a proper, post-movie epilogue? Showing the future? You don't need to tell us what's in it, just whether or not it exists.



Seconding this. 

Evil


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

Give us a Naruhina hint Evil bro. Rustle a few jimmies.

Unless the Neji thing was the Naruhina hint


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

applesauceful said:


> Any hints/clues you can give us on the state of the pairings (more specifically NS)?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]



  really?  really?  omg


----------



## debdeb (Nov 3, 2014)

Also since I'm new here, just wondering how is it that you access to the chapter?? I don't want access for myself I'm just really curious to how you got access? do you live in japan?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 3, 2014)

evils fucking with you XD


----------



## luffyq1 (Nov 3, 2014)

lol I can't breath.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Database error 


Tobito returns.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Total bullshit if Naruto and Sasuke get Mokuton too.



IKR. It wasn't them who got to have this be a foreshadow.


----------



## debdeb (Nov 3, 2014)

so he's a troll xD?


----------



## Scirvexz (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't wait for the next chapter honestly. This is painful


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

debdeb said:


> Also since I'm new here



Join date: Jan 2006

!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> For better or for worse, SasuSaku got the forehead thing and not NaruSaku who was crying about it being the red thread of fate for their pairing or some shit. I'm speechless tbh.



Crying about the red thread of fate? wtf?

I understand nothing of what is going on, only people talking about ships and pairings.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Nyasi (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry, but can someone tell me who Evil is? And were his spoilers always accurate? Did he ever troll? I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

debdeb said:


> so he's a troll xD?


He's the chief editor of shonen jump


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

Nyasi said:


> Sorry, but can someone tell me who Evil is? And were his spoilers always accurate? Did he ever troll? I have no idea what's going on.



Only a Sith deals in absolutes.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Join date: Jan 2006
> 
> !!!



!'d so hard too that I repped him.


----------



## Jad (Nov 3, 2014)

So Sakura or Tsunade don't do this [] and regenerate Naruto's or Sasuke's arms?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

1300 watching. Damn.

Evil playin the game.

Literally. Cappin poetics.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

I look forward to finding out what becomes of Taka.  They are broken characters (as in broken souls).  But they are also neglected characters that should have stayed dead if nothing would happen to them and Sasuke just threw them in a ditch if Naruto is his only friend.  Now Sakura comes along and he apologizes?  For what?  Trying to bring justice to the atrocity committed to his clan?  Don't care if he appologizes to Sakura as he is at her mercy atm and will have to go to the Konoha hospital, but he would be a madman to stay in the village that was formed just to control and destroy his own family!


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

adee said:


> He's the chief editor of shonen jump



Believe it!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> 1300 watching. Damn.
> 
> Evil playin the game.
> 
> Literally. Cappin poetics.



I used to miss the good ol days when Telegrams was always packed. Never seen anything like this, so at least it all ends higher than what I expected . This also confirms Dream's theory that interest in the manga IRL = number of users we can get registered.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Crying about the red thread of fate? wtf?
> 
> I understand nothing of what is going on, only people talking about ships and pairings.



Minato found Kushina when she was kidnapped becuase of the streands of red hair she left behind. SHe then said it was her red string of fate. NaruSaku wanks MinaKushi because parallels, and how Sakura is like Kushina and shit. Sakura disliked her forehead and wished Sasuke would compliment it like Kushina disliked her hair, but Naruto liked her charming large forehead while Minato liked her hair. So Sakura's forehead was her red string of faith. There was also some complementary "hints" about Konohamaru and a frog holding their pinkies, where the red strings of fait are tied to, when they mentuoned Sakura was Naruto's giflrfriend.

It would've worked if Sakura hadn't make it explicit that she wanted Sasuke (and only him) to like her forehead and not just someone random like Kushina. You see that when "Sasuke" informs Sakura that such a cheesy line would be a thing Naruto would do, to which she responds by being upset. She never cared Naruto would give her that kind of compliment. She only cared that Sasuke gave her that compliment.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1337 (102 members and 1235 guests)


----------



## rageofkyubii (Nov 3, 2014)

The shipping wars continue to the bitter end, I see


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I look forward to finding out what becomes of Taka.  They are broken characters (as in broken souls).  But they are also neglected characters that should have stayed dead if nothing would happen to them and Sasuke just threw them in a ditch if Naruto is his only friend.  Now Sakura comes along and he apologizes?  For what?  Trying to bring justice to the atrocity committed to his clan?  Don't care if he appologizes to Sakura as he is at her mercy atm and will have to go to the Konoha hospital, but he would be a madman to stay in the village that was formed just to control and destroy his own family!



There's always the databook.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

1345 Users (1242 are lurkers)


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Nov 3, 2014)

Rindaman;52132102[B said:
			
		

> ]Give us a Naruhina hint Evil bro[/B]. Rustle a few jimmies.
> 
> Unless the Neji thing was the *Naruhina hint*



THIS   YASS


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

debdeb said:


> so he's a troll xD?



Evil has never lied about spoilers.

But if ever there was a time to lie...


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

I thought this was a spoiler thread. Not sure why few would want to bash narusaku simply cause their ship. Can we quit the lame dissing.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

It's fine.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1337 (102 members and 1235 guests)



I'd be legitimately disappointed if it were any less.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

It's the end of the manga and there's SasuSaku in some way. These two things bring a lot. It was bound to happen.


----------



## Jad (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Evil has never lied about spoilers.
> 
> But if ever there was a time to lie...



Evil lied to me


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Did you miss the 'Hard To Say I'm Sorry' song that was posted before? What more can he do to her than to acknowledge that he was wrong? Only time will allow him to make ammends. He can't do that in a chapter.
> 
> Sakura wanting Sasuke to notice her forehead was her chapter 3 fantasies. Even at her fangril overlord mode, she thought such a thing were just fantasies.
> 
> This establishes to the reader that Sasuke still sees Sakura as family (in fact sees their bond as strong as he had with his brother) and that he will fullfill Sakura's expectations no matter how farfetched they would be.


Sasuke should sacrafice himself to bring back every shinobi he can with Gedou Rinnei Tensei, that's what he should do. 

I can understand being happy that your predicted the pairing correctly (or so it seems), but please don't try to defend the SS pairing to me, as it actually sickens me that people think there is even remotely anything that is worthwhile going for that pairing. The manga gives us no reason for why Sakura is in love w/ Sasuke, and now even less reason for why Sasuke would fall in love with her. The relationship is predicated on years of abuse and 2 counts of attempted murder. It's absolutely the worst pairing i've seen in any work of fiction, even worse than Edward and Bella from twilight, and I did not think it could get worse then that.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Evil has never lied about spoilers.
> 
> But if ever there was a time to lie...



yeah and beside the forehead one most of them are pretty straightforward.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2014)

Hashirama arms, eh?  Since Naruto's arm is bandaged in the last, is there a bit of a Danzou-type thing going on?

I really hope they don't have Hashirama-face on their shoulders.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

*EVIL DON'T LEAVE US!!*


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's always the databook.



No, no NO! Fuck that shit!
I am sick and tired of having the backgrounds and stories explained on that thing!


----------



## Lovely (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sasuke should sacrafice himself to bring back every shinobi he can with Gedou Rinnei Tensei, that's what he should do.
> 
> I can understand being happy that your predicted the pairing correctly (or so it seems), but please don't try to defend the SS pairing to me, as it actually sickens me that people think there is even remotely anything that is worthwhile going for that pairing. The manga gives us no reason for why Sakura is in love w/ Sasuke, and now even less reason for why Sasuke would fall in love with her. The relationship is predicated on years of abuse and 2 counts of attempted murder. It's absolutely the worst pairing i've seen in any work of fiction, even worse than Edward and Bella from twilight, and I did not think it could get worse then that.



I'd try harder to hide that bitterness if I were you.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> Evil lied to me



Did you check the databook threads? Team Gai's profiles got leaked.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Hashirama arms, eh?  Since Naruto's arm is bandaged in the last, is there a bit of a Danzou-type thing going on?
> 
> I really hope they don't have Hashirama-face on their shoulders.



Oh shit that'd be so awkward


----------



## ForeheadForever (Nov 3, 2014)

What is the state of NaruSaku at the end of the series?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

mayumi said:


> I thought this was a spoiler thread. Not sure why few would want to bash narusaku simply cause their ship. Can we quit the lame dissing.



Well back during early part 2, that is something that you could kind of see happening. However I dislike how it all evolved from that point on, kishi going back to his old habits etc...

Evil before you go, Team taka, yes? or too few?
Pleh, pleh.

Edit: The new users among us!


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 3, 2014)

Last chapter? Oh god... is the nightmare finally over?

Oh god....


----------



## skygal22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sasuke should sacrafice himself to bring back every shinobi he can with Gedou Rinnei Tensei, that's what he should do.
> 
> I can understand being happy that your predicted the pairing correctly (or so it seems), but please don't try to defend the SS pairing to me, as it actually sickens me that people think there is even remotely anything that is worthwhile going for that pairing. The manga gives us no reason for why Sakura is in love w/ Sasuke, and now even less reason for why Sasuke would fall in love with her. The relationship is predicated on years of abuse and 2 counts of attempted murder. It's absolutely the worst pairing i've seen in any work of fiction, even worse than Edward and Bella from twilight, and I did not think it could get worse then that.



prety much this....also the arrogance of some users here basing their couple coming canon on some vague spoilers never ceases to amaze me..the thirst is real


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

ForeheadForever said:


> What is the state of NaruSaku at the end of the series?



ForeheadForever 





Where is Evil


----------



## emachina (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's my down interpetation. 

Sakura and Kakashi show up, Sasuke apologizes to everyone and says he can't return to Konoha he has to sort out his problems on his own. And he's affraid a missing nin would only cause problems for Konoha. Before he goes, IT is released. Neji stays dead. Naruto and Sasuke get Hashirama arms, Sasuke pokes Sakura on the head saying sorry, maybe next time, and their ship sinks.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 3, 2014)

This is funny. Great week for evil to play will everyone.

If the zetsu good is the way for naruto and sasuke to get their arms back. That would be smart way for them to get it back.


----------



## Damaris (Nov 3, 2014)

ForeheadForever said:


> What is the state of NaruSaku at the end of the series?



200 percent dead. It was 100 percent dead the rest of the series.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Evil has never lied about spoilers.
> 
> But if ever there was a time to lie...



Oh, that she has.

Sometimes Evil just comes here to toy with people and doesn't give any real hints.

I reckon she had a field day with 688. 90% of what she posted was fake and she dragged it on the whole day.

Mind you, if Evil weren't a troll she wouldn't play games. She would post the whole information in the spoiler thread like everyone else.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 3, 2014)

I still have emotional scars from the kakashi susanoo ordeal


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

*EVIL IF YOU DON'T FIND PICS, SAY A COUPLE OF WORDS THEN.*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

emachina said:


> Here's my down interpetation.
> 
> Sakura and Sakura show up, Sasuke apologizes to everyone and says he can't return to Konoha he has to sort out his problems on his own. And he's affraid a missing nin would only cause problems for Konoha. Before he goes, IT is released. Neji stays dead. Naruto and Sasuke get Hashirama arms, Sasuke pokes Sakura on the head saying sorry, maybe next time, and their ship sinks.



I agree, but let's hope that the last part is in the middle or beginning of the chapter, and not the end.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sasuke should sacrafice himself to bring back every shinobi he can with Gedou Rinnei Tensei, that's what he should do.



Why would he do that? It's really not his responsability.



> I can understand being happy that your predicted the pairing correctly (or so it seems), but please don't try to defend the SS pairing to me, as it actually sickens me that people think there is even remotely anything that is worthwhile going for that pairing. The manga gives us no reason for why Sakura is in love w/ Sasuke, and now even less reason for why Sasuke would fall in love with her. The relationship is predicated on years of abuse and 2 counts of attempted murder. It's absolutely the worst pairing i've seen in any work of fiction, even worse than Edward and Bella from twilight, and I did not think it could get worse then that.



I gave you an argument, you can't counter it. I know you're a NarSak fan who pretends to have dropped it to save face. So your excuses and pleads ring hollow to me. If you're upset about this, that's none of my concern.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Lovely said:


> I'd try harder to hide that bitterness if I were you.


Bitterness over what? I've been extremely vocal for years now that I think all the pairings have been extremely poorly written; it's just that SS is the worse of all the possibilities because it lacks the most substance and has the greatest faults. So there is nothing to be bitter about as I didn't expect Kishi to do anything good with the pairings, however It genuinely makes me loose hope for humanity that I can be called bitter, for not liking a relationship that is predicated on attempted murder; it really does.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Animeblue said:


> _*
> 
> 
> So I guess the forehead thing will be an nice call back to Sakura asking about her forehead in the beginning of the series
> *_



Sakura should get that whole Naruto complimented Sakura's forehead and wanted to kiss it at the time, not Sasuke so she knows exactly what Sasuke DOES want/like.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Nov 3, 2014)

ForeheadForever said:


> What is the state of NaruSaku at the end of the series?


----------



## auem (Nov 3, 2014)

So far Evil is giving us spoiler for 699..My body is ready for the wave of 700..


----------



## Chicxulub Kukulkan (Nov 3, 2014)

*@Evil*:

Are these the right answers?


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Boo, looks like Evil's done. 

Ah, well. The wait continues.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 3, 2014)

The whole Itachi forehead poke paralleling  Sasusaku   is kind of genius when you think about how similar Sasuke's treated Sakura to  how Itachi treated him as a kid, Imo the only time I felt Itachi's love for Sauce was after he became an Edo.  If anyone is finding his new found admiration hard to believe , just consider this the "released Edo barring his soul before moving on to the after life" Sasuke. Except he ain't goin anywhere, and they'll make babies.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Hashirama arms, eh?  Since Naruto's arm is bandaged in the last, is there a bit of a Danzou-type thing going on?
> 
> I really hope they don't have Hashirama-face on their shoulders.



I actually find that to be the most implausible part. Do they run off to Madara's base before they end Mugen Tsukiyomi? Do they go there afterwards? How do they even know about the arms there? How many pages does it take?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> I still have emotional scars from the kakashi susanoo ordeal



You gotta be a real masochist to stick around for that long. That shit literally dragged on for a full day while people volunteered as her entertainment.

I knew better than that. I simply waited for the chapter to come out.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

*EVIL COME BACK!!*


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 3, 2014)

Sweet fuck this place exploded.:sanji

Can't believe I almost missed the last torture from evil we were ever gonna get.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Bitterness over what? I've been extremely vocal for years now that I think all the pairings have been extremely poorly written; it's just that SS is the worse of all the possibilities because it lacks the most substance and has the greatest faults. So there is nothing to be bitter about as I didn't expect Kishi to do anything good with the pairings, however It genuinely makes me loose hope for humanity that I can be called bitter, for not liking a relationship that is predicated on attempted murder; it really does.



Erm,where did you get the idea that I want you to like SasuSaku?

I called you bitter because you're clearly lashing out after the SS implied spoilers. No, you can continue to hate the pairing all you want, but maybe you should try to retain some sense of calm while you're at it.


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Nov 3, 2014)

*@Suigetsu*
To be honest, I always knew that Naruto/Hinata & Sasuke/Sakura were going to happen


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi tries to cover all plotholes in the last 2 chapters?



That is something I do not predict.

Would not even be surprised if we never see Yamato or Orochimaru again and they just magically disappear.  I don't expect that either, but I would not be surprised


----------



## geG (Nov 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Oh, that she has.
> 
> Sometimes Evil just comes here to toy with people and doesn't give any real hints.
> 
> I reckon she had a field day with 688. 90% of what she posted was fake and she dragged it on the whole day.



She was completely up front about all those being lies though.


----------



## luckytrash (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil... Please just one more. Let us know one more. This will be the last time. Make the last... the most memorable.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't we all agree that NS, NH and SS are equally shit?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Only Evil lie I remember was a joke.

I mean, I haven't been around that often, but otherwise I remember everything else being accurate (if we guessed properly). And it's not like anything was a bombshell. 

Other than possibly implied SS, depending on whether or not you're a shipper.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 3, 2014)

So were getting the finale tonight?


----------



## geG (Nov 3, 2014)

Also gonna use mod privileges to let you all know Evil is offline now so you can all ease back on waiting for more posts for the moment


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 3, 2014)

If I'm ever in town I would like to buy Evil lunch or dinner for the quality spoilers she's provided over the years.

The same with Ohana, etc.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sasuke to Sakura: *pokes forehead* "good going kiddo"

Telegrams explode.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 3, 2014)

All of this saltiness. I just can't. I swear I'm gonna laugh myself a pair of 6 pack abs by the end of the night.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

The Big G said:


> So were getting the finale tonight?



Far from it. Get ready for torture.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You gotta be a real masochist to stick around for that long. That shit literally dragged on for a full day while people volunteered as her entertainment.
> 
> I knew better than that. I simply waited for the chapter to come out.



well here i am waiting to read naruto until the very end of it, despite all its flaws and disapointments. Maybe i am a masochist 

To evil's credit, that time, she really unveiled the real  spoiler in an epic manner.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Far from it. Get ready for torture.



Is it wrong that I'm enjoying this? Gluttons for punishment. All 1000+ of us. Going to miss this


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's always the databook.



Know it's useless, but Kishi should have had Darui kill Suigetsu, Sasuke kill Juugo with the collapsing building, and later have Karin die by Sasuke's action.  

*For what reason are the symbols of the damage done by the Shinobi society to remain alive if they don't have some significance?  *

Either they die or they live and do something.  Annoyed.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

So she is gone and will probably continue tomorrow. Or not.

Well, it's ok 


At least I can sleep now.

So can someone recap all the spoilers pls?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn we never got an answer on the epilogue. Maybe Evil doesn't want to spoil that.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Can't we all agree that NS, NH and SS are equally shit? [/QUOTE
> 
> Totally shit.]


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> If I'm ever in town I would like to buy Evil lunch or dinner for al the quality spoilers she's provided over the years.
> 
> The same with Ohana, etc.



Quality spoilers is a bit of a stretch. 

True, some of the hints were valuable ones.

But she technically could just post everything she knows in the spoiler thread like most people would do.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 3, 2014)

Some of you people may be taking these hints a bit too seriously. Declaring victory for a pairing, for example.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2014)

Shika-Temari was the only good pairing.


----------



## Azureia (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil is enjoying this lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Some of you people may be taking these hints a bit too seriously. Declaring victory for a pairing, for example.



No matter what pairing wins, the story will suffer.


----------



## OtsutsukiNaruto (Nov 3, 2014)

Final Valley is completely destroyed.


Kakashi and Sakura encounter both Sasuke and Naruto. A discussion could be made between the four. Could be more to it, but that's all I could think of.


Sasuke apologies to Sakura and perhaps Team 7 entirely. 


Naruto makes a failed attempt to resurrect Neji, but is unable to do so. 


Some crying goes on.


I'm sure everyone got this right.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm so glad I've never been caught up in the pairing wars like a ton of people have been. Naruto will get with a good looking girl regardless so it doesn't matter to me. The guys always end up looking good in these things. I really feel bad for the girls here. I mean, it's embarrassing. Kishi shits on their characters and then it's like a guessing "will they won't they" game on if they end up with who they want. 

Ah well. 

Good luck to all pairing fans. YOU ALL will not be sleeping until this chapter comes out that's for sure. All it takes is one comment, one line, one quote, one page and shit. Your whole shop is closed down.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 3, 2014)

Well look at it this way.

If Naruto takes Sasuke's arm Sasuke can take Naruto's arm so when hes touching Sakura it'll be NarSak in a really twisted way.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone else feeling conflicted over whether or not to stay around? What she just spoiled was definitely only 699, which is fine by me as it's standard denouement fare anyway. 700 on the other hand...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

XOzelinkOX said:


> *@Suigetsu*
> To be honest, I always knew that Naruto/Hinata & Sasuke/Sakura were going to happen


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Why would he do that? It's really not his responsability.
> .


No responsible lol. The Juubi was completed because he got hachbi's chakra when hunting Killer-B, for his own selfish reasons. The same Juubi that massacred thousands of innocent people. Also bringing back the many people who died in the war, would be a way of making amends for other actions he is responsible for like taking Ei's arm, killing Kumogakuru ninja, killing Samurai, and attempting to murder various people. 



> I gave you an argument, you can't counter it. I know you're a NarSak fan who pretends to have dropped it to save face. So your excuses and pleads ring hollow to me. If you're upset about this, that's none of my concern.


There is no argument to counter, because your defending a relationship predicated on attempted murder, that has no rational explanation whatsoever for why that should be forgiven or can be overcome (not that I know how someone would even write that, short of the person who attempted murder being mind controlled/possessed and thus it not being their fault).

As for my own beliefs, I haven't been a fan off any pairing for probably 8 to 10 years now. I thought NaruSakura would happened, because it made more sense given the way most of the story was structured and the themes present in it. But what I believe is going to happen and what I actually find desirable are two widely different things. NaruHina out of the big three, is the most desirable pairing, though even than I feel it is extremely poorly written. So if it's about desire, I'd rather them end up with totally new characters or Kishi not even go there. 

But I digress, because clearly your trying to make this about me as a person rather than actually explaining why the pairing is itself is worthy of respect and to be considered as a good piece of writing. Because you can't answer questions like why does Sakura love Sasuke that deeply, why does Sasuke randomly love Sakura? Why is a relationship predicated on abuse and attempted murder okay, or send any kind of commendable message to readers? You can't answer these questions because Kishimoto never gave any kind of suitable reasoning for any of this. Which is my problem with the pairing on a fundamental level. And the fact that Kishi thinks a some stupid finger poke is going to suddenly make this all better, brings the issues and flaws with this relationship even more to the forefront, hence my original post, where I voiced how stupid I felt that resolution was. 

I mean according to Kishi as long as you forehead poke someone attempted murder's a okay. Now I'll grant you maybe Sasuke could have some absolutely fantastic lines and somehow Kishi could explain that Sasuke carefully caculated everything and never intended to harm or injure Sakura; and somehow explain via flashbacks why those two love each other so much, but I really sincerely doubt it.

Edit: That's the last time i'll post in response to this discussion in this thread. IF you have some compelling argument for why i'm mistaken feel free to PM/VM and I'll be willing to read it, hoping (though extremely doubting) that you can make me feel better about the way the story resolved this, but I doubt you have anything like that, just trollish 1 liners, and I don't want to pollute this thread anymore with this


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 3, 2014)

adee said:


> Shika-Temari was the only good pairing.



i never understood why people liked this pairing. it always looked bland in my opinion.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Quality spoilers is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> True, some of the hints were valuable ones.
> 
> But she technically could just post everything she knows in the spoiler thread like most people would do.



But then she wouldn't be....and I apologize for the awesome pun...evil.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Some of you people may be taking these hints a bit too seriously. Declaring victory for a pairing, for example.



It's over, man. Unless Evil chose this week to start totally lying.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 3, 2014)

Holy fuck is it crowded in here.

Welp, looks like Naruto isn't gettin' his dream girl. (Too bad too, I think Sakura's infinitely more attractive than Hinata)

Also I figured they'd heal themselves with that Hashirama clone in some way. It'd explain why Naruto keeps his arm bandaged.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil do we get to see 100% Katsuya lol


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

Evil got that name for a reason... this is it? no more spoilers?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)

Even Evil has other stuff to do and other places to be. 



Tifa Lockhart said:


> Well look at it this way.
> 
> If Naruto takes Sasuke's arm Sasuke can take Naruto's arm so when hes touching Sakura it'll be NarSak in a really twisted way.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Even Evil has other stuff to do and other places to be.



Evil's still here, though inactive for 15 minutes.

I just want to know if there's an epilogue or not! Based on the spoilers so far, it seems like there may not be, or Evil's saving it for later.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Let her save something for later, why do you want all at once 

We are most likely not getting the chapter until Thursday anyway.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sasuke should sacrafice himself to bring back every shinobi he can with Gedou Rinnei Tensei, that's what he should do.
> 
> I can understand being happy that your predicted the pairing correctly (or so it seems), but please don't try to defend the SS pairing to me, as it actually sickens me that people think there is even remotely anything that is worthwhile going for that pairing. The manga gives us no reason for why Sakura is in love w/ Sasuke, and now even less reason for why Sasuke would fall in love with her. The relationship is predicated on years of abuse and 2 counts of attempted murder. It's absolutely the worst pairing i've seen in any work of fiction, even worse than Edward and Bella from twilight, and I did not think it could get worse then that.



Sasuke should bring back his clan before bringing back another shinobi who will only try to kill them again.

On the pairings, after Kakashi's perfect Susano'o and Rin saving Kakashi and Obito for Obito to sacrifice himself you can put any pairing in front of me and I'd believe it.

[youtube]5hzgS9s-tE8[/youtube]


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 3, 2014)

Its almost Tuesday.......my god.:amazed


----------



## Midaru (Nov 3, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Evil's still here, though inactive for 15 minutes.
> 
> I just want to know if there's an epilogue or not! Based on the spoilers so far, it seems like there may not be, or Evil's saving it for later.



This, I want to know if there's an epilogue.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Quality spoilers is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> True, some of the hints were valuable ones.
> 
> But she technically could just post everything she knows in the spoiler thread like most people would do.



This is why I dont trust Evil that much, sometimes she posts hilarious tips. But then again, she could be having one last field day.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Are we getting the chapters on Wednesday? How come spoilers out so soon?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

mayumi said:


> I thought this was a spoiler thread. Not sure why few would want to bash narusaku simply cause their ship. Can we quit the lame dissing.



lol, welcome to the fanaticism that is Naruto shipping


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> This is why I dont trust Evil that much, sometimes she posts hilarious tips. But then again, she could be having one last field day.



Nah, I think it's all true this time around.

My only point was that her posts aren't exactly something to be grateful for.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> No responsible lol. The Juubi was completed because he got hachbi's chakra when hunting Killer-B, for his own selfish reasons. The same Juubi that massacred thousands of innocent people. Also bringing back the many people who died in the war, would be a way of making amends for other actions he is responsible for like taking Ei's arm, killing Kumogakuru ninja, killing Samurai, and attempting to murder various people.



You keep insisting on this nonsense. Who killed people was Obito and Madara, not Sasuke. Unless you want to tak Itachi out of the pedestal



> There is no argument to counter, because your defending a relationship predicated on attempted murder, that has no rational explanation whatsoever for why that should be forgiven or can be overcome (not that I know how someone would even write that, short of the person who attempted murder being mind controlled/possessed and thus it not being their fault).
> 
> As for my own beliefs, I haven't been a fan off any pairing for probably 8 to 10 years now. I thought NaruSakura would happened, because it made more sense given the way most of the story was structured and the themes present in it. But what I believe is going to happen and what I actually find desirable are two widely different things. NaruHina out of the big three, is the most desirable pairing, though even than I feel it is extremely poorly written. So if it's about desire, I'd rather them end up with totally new characters or Kishi not even go there.
> 
> ...



Nothing of that counters what I said.



> Edit: That's the last time i'll post in response to this discussion in this thread. IF you have some compelling argument for why i'm mistaken feel free to PM/VM and I'll be willing to read it, hoping (though extremely doubting) that you can make me feel better about the way the story resolved this, but I doubt you have anything like that, just trollish 1 liners, and I don't want to pollute this thread anymore with this



Nah. I want to lurk 4chan, tumblr and hopeless & embarassment. I don't have time to deal with your bulshit.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sasuke should sacrafice himself to bring back every shinobi he can with Gedou Rinnei Tensei, that's what he should do.


Sasuke wanted to die.  Naruto told him not to do so.

Weirdly, Hashirama arms feel like the most exciting thing to me this chapter.  And I'm asking myself: why?  There's no follow up.  It's over.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Bitterness over what? I've been extremely vocal for years now that I think all the pairings have been extremely poorly written; it's just that SS is the worse of all the possibilities because it lacks the most substance and has the greatest faults. So there is nothing to be bitter about as I didn't expect Kishi to do anything good with the pairings, however It genuinely makes me loose hope for humanity that I can be called bitter, for not liking a relationship that is predicated on attempted murder; it really does.



You mean Itachi being called a Hero by Oonoki, Danzo, and even HASHIRAMA AND NARUTO for *COMMITTING GENOCIDE* has not destroyed your hope for humanity?  but a pairing does?  

Just let the shippers have their petty fun because it's all the fun they are going to get (yes, I look down on all the shippers who have been a bitch to me, you know who you are)


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

The spoilers I've seen so far from Evil suggest new Naruto and Sasuke statues, Sasuke apologizing to Sakura, and Infinite Tsukuyomi being released. Only on page 23 though since I just checked the thread and noticed it jumped all the way up to 40 pages.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Maybe another spoiler for the epilogue?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Quality spoilers is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> True, some of the hints were valuable ones.
> 
> But she technically could just post everything she knows in the spoiler thread like most people would do.



.

I like Evil's riddle and puzzle mini games over being handed a literal trans.

Maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Nikkori (Nov 4, 2014)

I just wanna say that if in chapter 700 Naruto is not the hokage, I'm going for Kishi. Srsly, the guy's been fucking around 699 chapters, 10 movies long enough! Just let the boy be bossy boss!

Bah, if the chapter 700 being an epilogue rumour is true.


----------



## NeonLit (Nov 4, 2014)

Ramen chef Naruto > Hokage Naruto obv.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nah, I think it's all true this time around.
> 
> My only point was that her posts aren't exactly something to be grateful for.


Also why is there so much bloody pairing angst reeking everywhere? I just want to know what happens to team taka man.  I feel like a lone kid left alone in the commotion of a sinking ship or something.











They are all like, Muhh pairing I always knew it.
And.
Fuck your pairing, mine wins!

I feel sorry for them cause none of those is best shipping.


----------



## OtsutsukiNaruto (Nov 4, 2014)

I suppose I'm actually the one who doesn't want to be spoiled for these last two remaining chapters, unlike many others.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Nov 4, 2014)

Man, people are salty in here...


----------



## Kurama (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh please yall know full damn well if SasuKarin, NaruSaku or SasuNaru bexame canon yall would be total dicks to SS fans, not that you weren't already. This shit ain't new just cuz they finally got the upper hand.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

OtsutsukiNaruto said:


> Naruto makes a failed attempt to resurrect Neji, but is unable to do so.


ck

There goes all that hope.


----------



## NeonLit (Nov 4, 2014)

OtsutsukiNaruto said:


> I suppose I'm actually the one who doesn't want to be spoiled for these last two remaining chapters, unlike many others.



I think a lot of us are just more like, this is the last time it's happening, so enjoy it.


----------



## Circe (Nov 4, 2014)

Nikkori said:


> Just let the boy be bossy boss!


The dude is a moron and has zero practical, political, or leadership skills because Kishi didn't devote any time to developing them. He's worse now than he was in the beginning of the comic.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

_Sakura tells Sasuke to kiss her forehead and he just pokes it and says "maybe in another lifetime".  That way it continues to be equally interpreted as eternally romantic and/or downright rejection_


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 4, 2014)

Kurama said:


> Oh please yall know full damn well if SasuKarin, NaruSaku or SasuNaru bexame canon yall would be total dicks to SS fans, not that you weren't already. This shit ain't new just cuz they finally got the upper hand.



>Referring to SS fans as "they" like you haven't sideshipped before

We know how you think


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol I love you Evil.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

I predict Gai uses lightning style ninjutsu for whatever reason so he can show me what call tricks he had up his sleeve before the manga ends!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

OtsutsukiNaruto said:


> I suppose I'm actually the one who doesn't want to be spoiled for these last two remaining chapters, unlike many others.



Then why are you here?


----------



## Nikkori (Nov 4, 2014)

OtsutsukiNaruto said:


> I suppose I'm actually the one who doesn't want to be spoiled for these last two remaining chapters, unlike many others.


I'd be just like you...if I didn't have a big exam on thursday. I can't reach studying nirvana like this! I need to know who stays dead and who dies...also who doesn't and if narusasu sex happens. Specially the last one, for some reason.


----------



## OtsutsukiNaruto (Nov 4, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> ck
> 
> There goes all that hope.



Bringing him back would ruin everything, anyways. If anything, I'd bring back Ero-sennin over Neji any day. 



NeonLit said:


> I think a lot of us are just more like, this is the last time it's happening, so enjoy it.



Sounds about right.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

found 1/2 finally


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Then why are you here?



I thought I was OutsutuskiNaruto, but I _am_ here.


----------



## Nikkori (Nov 4, 2014)

Circe said:


> The dude is a moron and has zero practical, political, or leadership skills because Kishi didn't devote any time to developing them. He's worse now than he was in the beginning of the comic.



We know kishi is the worst at character development. I'm just asking that he makes good use of a time skip hahaha. Actually, I seemed to be of the few who supported kakashi for president in the last.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok read all what i was missing.
So Hashirama's arms(zetsu arms) after all?
That means they potentially can use wood like obito.


----------



## OtsutsukiNaruto (Nov 4, 2014)

It is currently 12:28 AM here..Tuesday.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Hitt (Nov 4, 2014)

Well if patterns hold, this is all we're getting from Evil.  Now it's on to the chapter itself.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Well if patterns hold, this is all we're getting from Evil.  Now it's on to the chapter itself.



Chapters you mean. Plural.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

*SASUKE CENTRIC  CHAPTER!!!*


----------



## OtsutsukiNaruto (Nov 4, 2014)

Tumblr's exploding with people thinking the chapters will release on Tuesday.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

OtsutsukiNaruto said:


> Tumblr's exploding with people thinking the chapters will release on Tuesday.



Tumblr's a cesspool of idiocy so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.



WwHHHHAAaTTTT


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Sakura BETTER be forehead poked with *THE TRUTH ABOUT ITACHI* about now

all that lost development  

And then Sasuke and Sakura will cry.  Or all three of them will cry.


Just as long as it is not forgotten that the village was created to protect future generations, starting with the founders Uchiha and Senju, only for the Uchiha to be controlled and exterminated.


----------



## OtsutsukiNaruto (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Tumblr's a cesspool of idiocy so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 4, 2014)

Where can I see dem movie spoilers?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Doesn't everyone know the truth about Itachi? I thought the Naruto mind-link with everyone pretty much spilled the beans. Not on purpose, but his memories kinda spilled out there. 

Unless we're pretending that didn't happen. Which happens in this manga.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 4, 2014)

OtsutsukiNaruto said:


> Tumblr's exploding with people thinking the chapters will release on Tuesday.



tumblr is where people see you as the antichrist if you're white. Fuck em'


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2014)

Wonder who comes up with the idea to look for the Hashirama clone, maybe Sasuke since he was in the bad guys's HQ. He must've seen it as he made his way out from there after revealing his EMS.



Midaru said:


> Maybe another spoiler for the epilogue?



Saw it on Tumblr. :rofl



ch1p said:


> found 1/2 finally



First time I see it.


----------



## OtsutsukiNaruto (Nov 4, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> tumblr is where people see you as the antichrist if you're white. Fuck em'



Ah, the millions of Tumblr users lurking on this very forum right now..


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

The DB pages are being released and some very interesting info is coming.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Well if patterns hold, this is all we're getting from Evil.  Now it's on to the chapter itself.



Lol your Sauce sig is hilarious.


----------



## NeonLit (Nov 4, 2014)

I thought I'd seen sudden explosions with the NaruHina stuff but daaaamn, this is mad.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Doesn't everyone know the truth about Itachi? I thought the Naruto mind-link with everyone pretty much spilled the beans. Not on purpose, but his memories kinda spilled out there.
> 
> Unless we're pretending that didn't happen. Which happens in this manga.



This was not properly explained.  Did everyone hear the entire conversation Itachi, Bee, and Naruto had?  Or was there just a vauge cloudy image of Itachi with warm feelings associated to the alliance?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

_After all that we?ve been through, I will make it up to you. I promise to.
And after all that?s been said and done,
You?re just the part of me I can?t let go._


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

NeonLit said:


> I thought I'd seen sudden explosions with the NaruHina stuff but daaaamn, this is mad.



I think Evil hide NaruSaku confirmation so forums will explode in release day.


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> I think Evil hide NaruSaku confirmation so forums will explode in release day.



oh yeah I agree


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 4, 2014)

And so, it is almost the time.


----------



## The Dunn (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm new here, heard that this "Naruto" was a good manga.  Wow 700 chapters... When do they plan on ending it?�� Oh and I got here from Tumblr... Yea!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Revolution said:


> This was not properly explained.  Did everyone hear the entire conversation Itachi, Bee, and Naruto had?  Or was there just a vauge cloudy image of Itachi with warm feelings associated to the alliance?



Well the alliance got a very vivid recollection of Hashirama's meeting with the first Kage. We had shots of people reacting to specific memories (Kiba pinpoint VotE 1, Sarutobi + Team 8 noting Asuma's funeral, Tsunade/Orochimaru reacting to Jiraiya's grave, Gaara/Temari to Chiyo, Hinata to Neji), so they were more than just vague nothings.

It's a fair point though, it's possible they don't know the full truth.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Man, I don't understand this pairing lovey dovey, who is going to marry who, part of the story. Why is that so interesting? I mean I  understand if you like a character, I understand if you want to know more about them, but this obsession with who is hooking up with who is like Highschool gossip. I mean, is there some big pot going on in this forum, that if a certain person guesses who goes with who, they win a prize of money? I mean there are literaly threads being made every time I refresh. What the hell is a Narsaka? Sakuska? I don't understand. Is this code?


----------



## Fatality (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the chapter coming out in 2 hours or 26 hours?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

any new spoilers adter water fossil?  

and what the new interpretations


----------



## Hitt (Nov 4, 2014)

26 hours+.  Evil apparently knows someone deep inside SJ somehow and gets this shit super early.  The chapter is coming out Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Fatality said:


> Is the chapter coming out in 2 hours or 26 hours?



Unless Evil got it from the same source as the usual leakers, I see no reason that it won't be out before Thursday.


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

Rosi said:


> _After all that we?ve been through, I will make it up to you. I promise to.
> And after all that?s been said and done,
> You?re just the part of me I can?t let go._


Whose words are these...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Man, I don't understand this pairing lovey dovey, who is going to marry who, part of the story. Why is that so interesting? I mean I  understand if you like a character, I understand if you want to know more about them, but this obsession with who is hooking up with who is like Highschool gossip. I mean, is there some big pot going on in this forum, that if a certain person guesses who goes with who, they win a prize of money? I mean there are literaly threads being made every time I refresh. What the hell is a Narsaka? Sakuska? I don't understand. Is this code?



Addy once told me a very interesting and convincing theory about this.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fatality said:


> Is the chapter coming out in 2 hours or 26 hours?



how about 55 hours.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> I think Evil hide NaruSaku confirmation so forums will explode in release day.



Forehead Kiss incoming


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> I think Evil hide NaruSaku confirmation so forums will explode in release day.



Where you dropped on your head as a child?


----------



## emachina (Nov 4, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Where you dropped on your head as a child?



Ssh. Ssh. Just...just let them dream a lil while.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Rinnegan power is about to save the world son. 



Should have given it to Naruto.


----------



## Circe (Nov 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> --


Naruto pairings honestly ain't shit compared to FFVII. It's been damn near twenty years and you can still blow up an FF forum suggesting the narrative leans one way or the other.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

auem said:


> Whose words are these...





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]








Addy said:


> any new spoilers adter water fossil?
> 
> and what the new interpretations



Addy, you missed a mini shitstorm over a pairing hint


----------



## NeonLit (Nov 4, 2014)

. . . . . 

Okay.

Edit: welp thread updated and now this looks silly.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Where you dropped on your head as a child?



guy is obviously  joking > goes on full offensive. 

you were butthurt fully knowing nh is canon.....  congrats :ignoramus


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> how about 55 hours.



Most likely.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Where you dropped on your head as a child?



Pretty sure his head is on straight. Sure he ships crappy narusaku but atleast he isn't sasusaku shipper.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

I am not suprised that Sasuke even had an emotional Team 7 moment with Sakura, but why exactly forehead pocking ? Is he going to leave ? Itachi did it to say' maybe next time Sasuke'. Is Sasuke trying to imply the same thing with the forehead poke ?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Addy, you missed a mini shitstorm over a pairing hint



details please


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> details please



Stop being lazy and sweep through the thread.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> I am not suprised that Sasuke even had an emotional Team 7 moment with Sakura, but why exactly forehead pocking ? Is he going to leave ? Itachi did it to say' maybe next time Sasuke'. Is Sasuke trying to imply the same thing with the forehead poke ?



sakura "kiss me,  sasuke kun " 
sasuke "later"


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> details please



Ok, here is the recap.

Evil posted a handful of pictures.
One of them had Itachi poking sakura's forehead.

People went batshit crazy claiming SS canon and NaruHin Canon. We also had Over 1k guests watching the thread! And a shit ton of people posting.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Stop being lazy and sweep through the thread.



.....  im going back to sleep


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> details please



Sasuke said to Sakura that he doesnt want to back to Konoha, at least now.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok, here is the recap.
> 
> Evil posted a handful of pictures.
> One of them had Itachi poking sakura's forehead.
> ...



Evil is just so good.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok, here is the recap.
> 
> Evil posted a handful of pictures.
> One of them had Itachi poking sakura's forehead.
> ...



what the fuck?  


is there a screen capture  of the 1000 guests?  

i missed That? 

and finally, showing  us how itasaku is canon.....  kind of.  my third fav ship


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Sasuke said to Sakura that he doesnt want to back to Konoha, at least now.



Evil never said this.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Evil never said that.



Might as well have.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> and finally, showing  us how itasaku is canon.....  kind of.  my third fav ship



It wasn't Itasaku. It was supposed to be Sasuke poking Sakura's forehead but there was only Itasaku fanart of it.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, Sasuke does kind of look like he went on a vision quest and is returning to Konoha in The Last.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> what the fuck?
> 
> 
> is there a screen capture  of the 1000 guests?
> ...



I am sorry, I didnt take a screencap. 
People from 4chan and tumblr where infesting the place. Well at least we have 400 lurkers atm.

All of this because evil posted a picture. For god's sake, I even got data base errors whenever I wanted to click somewhere on this website.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

It's not worth reading it anyway, Addy.

It's the same boring shit like always with pairing tards. Narusaku fans claiming how this could be not legit spoilers and for some reason that Narusaku still might happen  Sasusaku fans reacting like they always do with ' YOU MAD, YOU BITTER, YOU SALTY to Narusaku fans. In other words, pretty boring shit.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> It wasn't Itasaku. It was supposed to be Sasuke poking Sakura's forehead but there was only Itasaku fanart of it.



sasuke = Itachi 

do the math


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Evil never said this.



She did. Itachi's poke always means "Later".
After that Evil added that "if you will see the movie trailer you'll understand". In the movie trailer Sasuke definitely isn't in Konoha and looks like wanderer. You can put 2 and 2 together, right?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I am sorry, I didnt take a screencap.
> People from 4chan and tumblr where infesting the place. Well at least we have 400 lurkers atm.
> 
> All of this because evil posted a picture. For god's sake, I even got data base errors whenever I wanted to click somewhere on this website.



thank god i was asleep 



Kusanagi said:


> It's not worth reading it anyway, Addy.
> 
> It's the same boring shit like always with pairing tards. Narusaku fans claiming how this could be not legit spoilers and for some reason that Narusaku still might happen  Sasusaku fans reacting like they always do with ' YOU MAD, YOU BITTER, YOU SALTY to Narusaku fans. In other words, pretty boring shit.


so same shit with  naruhina fans lol

anyone  got thr fanart of itachi poking skaura?.  i am big itasaku fan


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> She did. Itachi's poke always means "Later".
> After that Evil added that "if you will see the movie trailer you'll understand". In the movie trailer Sasuke definitely isn't in Konoha and looks like wanderer. You can put 2 and 2 together, right?



No, that's what's called crop-circling. Assuming things without the appropriate context is to misinform. Regardless, there is no need for further argument as the chapter itself will clarify things.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> what the fuck?
> 
> 
> is there a screen capture  of the 1000 guests?
> ...





I just missed the 1000


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke = Itachi
> 
> do the math



You're confusing movie filler with manga canon.

And yes Sasuke rejecting Sakura with a forehead poke is going to spawn lots of fanart as Evil also said.


----------



## the funk (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji`s grave where?  

Posting on this epic thread


----------



## emachina (Nov 4, 2014)

Purely Sadistic said:


> No, that's what's called crop-circling. Assuming things without the appropriate context is what you call misinformation. Regardless, there is no need for further argument as the chapter itself will clarify things.



Wasn't that Evil's whole point?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> so same shit with  naruhina fans lol



Pretty much


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 4, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Pretty sure his head is on straight. Sure he ships crappy narusaku but atleast he isn't sasusaku shipper.


I really do not understand why anyone would want a pairing like Sasusaku to happen, or why people people actually expect it to happen. You may as well conclude that Sasuke isn't interested in romance or that he's asexual.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

It's pretty much EdWin ending guys.

Edward proposes to Winry and leaves to discover world. Later epilogue and they are married with children.

I fucking called it.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Purely Sadistic said:


> No, that's what's called crop-circling. Assuming things without the appropriate context is what you call misinformation. Regardless, there is no need for further argument as the chapter itself will clarify things.



That's essentially what Evil does. She provides vague clues to make us think on our feet and try and put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> You're confusing movie filler with manga canon.
> 
> And yes Sasuke rejecting Sakura with a forehead poke is going to spawn lots of fanart as Evil also said.



i thought  evil said sasuke only poked her? not rejecte  her.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Pretty much



all i care about  is the king and our queen having some sort of relevance.....  eben if it is fucking  stupi and retarded XD


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> i thought  evil said sasuke only poked her? not rejecte  her.



Some people are crop-circling that the finger poke meant he rejected her even though that's not what Evil said.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, just noticed all SS/NH hate against me. What a damage control. Calm down dudes.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

_Nostalgia_: The biggest prediction thread we had was when Itachi sealed Orochimaru.   People were _really_ devoted to the whole "Orochimaru takes over Sasuke's body" plot line.  That was one hell of week.  Pain nuking Konoha was not quite as active but still huge.  Back then, we'd get that many people for chapters that were not, literally, the last one.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

at least,  we know why sasuke has the pancho....  not really ck


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Wow, just noticed all SS/NH hate against me. What a damage control. Calm down dudes.



They always get like that, the shipping people its very dense.

Anyways.

*EVIL! *You bastard! Because of your bathroom pictures, we got a bunch of newbies and lurkers invading the party! 

Over one thousand guests and over 500 users man, I got database errors wherever I wanted to refresh the pages.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Some people are crop-circling that the finger poke meant he rejected her even though that's not what Evil said.



ao what did she say?


----------



## Lovely (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Wow, just noticed all SS/NH hate against me. What a damage control. Calm down dudes.




Damage control is exactly what you're doing. 

Evil gives pairing hint that has nothing to do with NaruSaku 

"That must mean there's NaruSaku!"


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

It'd of been better had Evil just avoided anything and everything that had to do with pairings. Shippers infested this thread the minute that happened and they go fucking nuts over that shit.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hexa said:


> _Nostalgia_: The biggest prediction thread we had was when Itachi sealed Orochimaru.   People were _really_ devoted to the whole "Orochimaru takes over Sasuke's body" plot line.  That was one hell of week.  Pain nuking Konoha was not quite as active but still huge.  Back then, we'd get that many people for chapters that were not, literally, the last one.



even now, itachi wins


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

For the record, Elicit is pretty well known on that NaruSaku forum, and went like 50 pages worth of hard in the movie pairing sub, so I wouldn't even bring it up.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's pretty much EdWin ending guys.
> 
> Edward proposes to Winry and leaves to discover world. Later epilogue and they are married with children.
> 
> I fucking called it.


It was the safest option.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol people taking pairings way too personal like always..

Attacking each other because pairings. Such stupidity.


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 4, 2014)

One last hurrah.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Evil's posts_ 






Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/YOUTUBE]






Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]






Evil said:


> Well, there is something about Neji.





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]






Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.





Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.





Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.





Evil said:


> Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vde7rrYLbo[/YOUTUBE]







Order fixed.  Got to click on the go to post links to get the context.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's pretty much EdWin ending guys.
> 
> Edward proposes to Winry and leaves to discover world. Later epilogue and they are married with children.
> 
> I fucking called it.



It's not quite the same because they had obvious mutual feelings for each other and we saw their kids.

If Sasuke says that and goes off, we'll never know whether he sees Sakura as a sister or a potential girlfriend. Not for certain, at least.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

If they seriously will get Hashirama cells meaning Mokuton powers with the very last chapter... Fuck this chapter and manga.


----------



## CHEH (Nov 4, 2014)

What the heck is going on?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

so sasuke os going  to be rewdy for war....  that is the only  explanation


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 4, 2014)

An apology for all the things he has done to Sakura will suddenly make him have a romantic interest in her?

I can see people don't really care about consistent characterizations or the writing that goes into a pairing before it happens. Things that are not supposed to make sense to the average reader are suddenly plausible simply because the story is about to end and Sakura must end up with someone.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 4, 2014)

so they get rescued by sakura and kakashi and sasuke apologizes to sakura?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> If they seriously will get Hashirama cells meaning Mokuton powers with the very last chapter... Fuck this chapter and manga.



itachi is in it, why not kishis other golden boy?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It's not quite the same because they had obvious mutual feelings for each other and we saw their kids.
> 
> If Sasuke says that and goes off, we'll never know whether he sees Sakura as a sister or a potential girlfriend. Not for certain, at least.



I'm comparing it's ending.

Pretty sure he'll be back to Konoha by epilogue.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> An apology for all the things he has done to Sakura will suddenly make him have a romantic interest in her?
> 
> I can see people don't really care about consistent characterizations or the writing that goes into a pairing before it happens. Things that are not supposed to make sense to the average reader are suddenly plausible simply because the story is about to end and Sakura must end up with someone.



Well, it's in line with the quality and consistency of the character development up until now.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

So Sasuke apologizes to Sakura and Kakashi. I hope Kishi pulls that out well.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> An apology for all the things he has done to Sakura will suddenly make him have a romantic interest in her?
> 
> I can see people don't really care about consistent characterizations or the writing that goes into a pairing before it happens. Things that are not supposed to make sense to the average reader are suddenly plausible simply because the story is about to end and Sakura must end up with someone.



and people  are swallowing it like a  big huge chocolate coated cock


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> itachi is in it, why not kishis other golden boy?



That's not the fucking problem. But giving MillI Vanilli another power up is just damn stupid


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> So Sasuke apologizes to Sakura and Kakashi. I hope Kishi pulls that out well.



remember  his apology to karin?


----------



## Nikkori (Nov 4, 2014)

Pfff, fuck pairings. I mean, I'm pretty sire SasuNaru is not getting on and it's the only relationship in this fucking manga that's developed in some way. NaruSaku suck. NaruHina has no screentime and SasuSaku is just...no. SasuKarin is not real, for the record.
No kidding. Kishimoto even copied Toriyama in sucking at character development.
I'll be just happy if the ending makes any sense at all. Srsly. Put the pairing you want, just don't be a dick kishi!


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> That's not the fucking problem. But giving* MillI Vanilli* another power up is just damn stupid



who?   

could  the hashi reference be about the jutsu hashi gave sasuke?  


sasuke has mikoton?!!!!!!!  dundunduuuuun :amazed 

ok,  maybe not


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm comparing it's ending.
> 
> Pretty sure he'll be back to Konoha by epilogue.



We don't even know if there is an epilogue right now. From Evil's spoilers, I'm leaning towards no.

Actually, Evil's spoilers are vague enough that KakaSaku is possible.


----------



## herobito (Nov 4, 2014)

new arms before or after IT is released? where is swirly?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so they get rescued by sakura and kakashi and sasuke apologizes to sakura?



No, Evil did post a picture with Sakura and Kakashi and afterwards this song, which implies he apologizes to both.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> who?
> 
> could  the hashi reference be about the jutsu hashi gave sasuke?
> 
> ...



Sorry I meant Milli Vanilli. If you seriously don't know them... Google them and their story and you will know why I call Naruto and Sasuke as such.

And again. If anyone of them will got Mokuton fuck this manga. Why not giving them every jutsu in the last chapter


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> We don't even know if there is an epilogue right now. From Evil's spoilers, I'm leaning towards no.
> 
> Actually, Evil's spoilers are vague enough that KakaSaku is possible.



Kishi has said he'll show Nardo as Hokage.
Movie is blank period.

But anyway.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 4, 2014)

surprise ending will have hinata and sasuke baby.

the movie is about sasuke stealing another one of naruto bitches right from under him.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Sorry I meant Milli Vanilli. If you seriously don't know them... Google them and their story and you will know why I call Naruto and Sasuke as such.
> 
> And again. If anyone of them will got Mokuton fuck this manga. Why not giving them every jutsu in the last chapter



Calm down. I doubt Kishi gives them mokuton or a Hashiboob. The cells are likely only for regenerating their arms.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Calm down. I doubt Kishi gives them mokuton or a Hashiboob. The cells are likely only for regenerating their arms.



Ehh doubt it... But I hope you are right


----------



## Nikkori (Nov 4, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> surprise ending will have hinata and sasuke baby.
> 
> the movie is about sasuke stealing another one of naruto bitches right from under him.



I think that is actually possible coming from kishi. Well, if they actually get to talk at some point haha.

I think the surprise ending is: NARUTO IS ZOOFILIC and then AkaNaru.

And that is more legit than any other pairing...surprisingly.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Kishi has said he'll show Nardo as Hokage.
> Movie is blank period.
> 
> But anyway.



I dunno. I'd expect a picture of Naruto as Hokage in the spoilers if we were getting an epilogue.


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

[QMarsala;52133332]I dunno. I'd expect a picture of Naruto as Hokage in the spoilers if we were getting an epilogue.[/QUOTE]

I believe last panel will be Konoha's long shot with Naruto's face in Hokage mountain.


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

EVIL PLZ COME BACK SOON! I will tell tales of you to my grandchildren. 

Also please end the pairing agony and hint if theres at least one confirmed in the last 2 chapter?????????


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishi is goona have at least one big twist... Wonder what??


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I dunno. I'd expect a picture of Naruto as Hokage in the spoilers if we were getting an epilogue.



Why do you assume she hinted at spoilers from both chapters? Hell why  assume she said EVERYTHING that happened in either? We know the movie takes place during a "blank" period not covered in the manga, which means we'll see something beyond that timeline. 

We know Kishi would never end this manga without Naruto being Hokage, and seeing how Kakashi's the sixth in that blank timeline, there's almost zero doubt the second of this double chapter release is an epilogue.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> surprise ending will have hinata and sasuke baby.
> 
> the movie is about sasuke stealing another one of naruto bitches right from under him.



sasuke never cared for basic bitches like hinata


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Kishi is goona have at least one big twist... Wonder what??


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

its not a twist if its in the movie


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke apologizes to Sakura and Kakashi. Sasuke gets a Mokuton arm. He flicks Sakura's forehead saying "sorry another time" and then leaves Konoha on a soul searching trip??

No idea about Neji.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> Sasuke apologizes to Sakura and Kakashi. Sasuke gets a Mokuton arm. He flicks Sakura's forehead saying "sorry another time" and then leaves Konoha on a soul searching trip??



Agreed.



Sunspear7 said:


> No idea about Neji.



Rinne Tensei.

His Rinnegan is better, so he lives.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

If Sasuke gets Mokuton... Holy shit I will go mad


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> If Sasuke gets Mokuton... Holy shit I will go mad



He was given Hashirama's cells and chakra, he should already have it.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

Reposting this: 
*Spoiler*: _Evil's posts_ 






Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/YOUTUBE]






Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/YOUTUBE]






Evil said:


> Well, there is something about Neji.





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]






Evil said:


> Man I just can't find the right picture, I thought there would be a ton of them but I can't find any. But as soon as the chapter comes out there are gonna be tons of fan drawn ones.





Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.





Evil said:


> Also, seriously, you guys have seen the movie spoilers. So why else would Sasuke poke Sakura on the forehead.





Evil said:


> Nah bro, not zetsu, you gotta go deeeeeeper. Get to the origin.





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vde7rrYLbo[/YOUTUBE]







I could add it to the first page, but eh.  Got to click on go to post to get the full context.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> He was given Hashirama's cells and chakra, he should already have it.



But never showed it...

But really it would be so fucking stupid if he gains this sort opf power up with the last chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

No Naruto hokage spoiler... so no time skip epilogue.
The LAST is after the manga... and sequel foreshadow is stronger then ever


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> But never showed it...
> 
> But really it would be so fucking stupid if he gains this sort opf power up with the last chapter



A lot of things aren't shown, like Madara's left and right Mangekyou powers. 


Still got 'em.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Still ti would be ducking stupid. What if Naruto will get some cells as well... Mokuton as well?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Reposting this:
> *Spoiler*: _Evil's posts_



*Spoiler*: _Evil's posts_ 





put it in the spoiler thread


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Still ti would be ducking stupid. What if Naruto will get some cells as well... Mokuton as well?



Go for it, why not?

He has like every other element at this point.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Go for it, why not?
> 
> He has like every other element at this point.



Still it sucks... is it so hard to understand


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil comes back for final chapter? Thats evil


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Still it sucks... is it so hard to understand



Lol, why? It's not going to become a key element in his arsenal.

Besides, who doesn't want to see MRS?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Cuz MillI Vanilli don't need everything.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No Naruto hokage spoiler... so no time skip epilogue.
> The LAST is after the manga... and sequel foreshadow is stronger then ever



evil reported so far in continuity......... the chapter isn't done yet

and that neji spoiler she added was because i asked of something surprising and she said he is dead.... so wait


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

So after all that shit Kishi actually makes SasuSaku canon? LMAO The shittiest romance ever. Kudos Kishi, that can't have been easy. You really must have put a lot of work into that one.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

^Acting surprised now ?

Hello guys. Evil was there, right.

As expected we don't have a timeskip ending, and No Naruto Hokage of course.

Just as planned.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 4, 2014)

...huh? What the heck? You joking bearzerger?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

A pairing war, Sasuke getting a mokuton arm and Neji possibly coming back.

Nice way to end the final prediction thread.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

No FullMetal Sasuke?


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> ^Acting surprised now ?
> 
> Hello guys. Evil was there, right.
> 
> ...



evil didn't post about the 2 chapter..just one I think


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil will reappear on tonight for 700 spoilers.

Yesterday night was 699

Guys why u no get Evil

manga is fucking over at this point.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder if they will harvest the remaining Zetsu. Anyone, who was maimed throughout the war or before, gets a new limb.

Raikage: Do they come in black.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Nov 4, 2014)

i think his spoilers about one chapter only


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> So after all that shit Kishi actually makes SasuSaku canon? LMAO The shittiest romance ever. Kudos Kishi, that can't have been easy. You really must have put a lot of work into that one.



Not necessarily. Sasuke poking Sakura in the forehead is a brotherly act to him. It's ambiguous. We need context.

If it's, "MARRY ME, SASUKE-KUN!" "Forgive me, Sakura, maybe next time," then it practically confirms SasuSaku, but if it's, "Please come back with us!" "Forgive me, Sakura, maybe next time," it's pretty ambiguous.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 4, 2014)

sasuke is gonna poke naruto's head, like sasuke's brother did to him. watch, man. and he's gonna apologize during


----------



## BejoyKa (Nov 4, 2014)

*Naruto becomes Hokage*

Kakashi dies the last movie and naruto become Hokage!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

But since people are so confident about SS/NH

imagine NS happening out of nowhere. 

All internet would break down, no joke.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Evil's posts_ 





So, it's something about: 

-A sex machine ready to reload

-Sakura

-Poke

-Wood

-Evil laugh

-Under the moon



Obviously Sakura is about to loose her virginity next chapter, but the remaining question is now: with who?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could the pic with the two taps mean a threesome?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

Imagine if none of these pairings happened, and the trailer is a giant troll joke.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2014)

So, those are for 699 only, right? Give me that Hokage Naruto ending goddammit 

Also, romantic or not, but after all those years of yapping on and on and on and on about the forehead...well, here it is. 

Only for the other pairing. Incredible


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Sequel if Naruto doesn't become Hokage, and Last Movie takes place between chapters 699 and 700.

Unfortunate must.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sequel if Naruto doesn't become Hokage, and Last Movie takes place between chapters 699 and 700.
> 
> Unfortunate must.



Btw, Kakashi being the nexy Hokage, what could make him leave the throne for Naruto apart him failing (cause of his fodderness) or him dying?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> evil reported so far in continuity......... the chapter isn't done yet
> 
> and that neji spoiler she added was because i asked of something surprising and she said he is dead.... so wait



Thing is takL confirmed that chapter 700 is called " The Last"
And us knowing that kishi milks this shit... he will go into the movie.... 

Cliffhanger.... the moon starts to fall :rofl


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Thing is takL confirmed that chapter 700 is called " The Last"
> And us knowing that kishi milks this shit... he will go into the movie....
> 
> Cliffhanger.... the moon starts to fall :rofl



Wasn't that the extra chapter that will be included in the movie booklet? Doesn't seem like it will be released in the regular manga this week.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Thing is takL confirmed that chapter 700 is called " The Last"
> And us knowing that kishi milks this shit... he will go into the movie....
> 
> Cliffhanger.... the moon starts to fall :rofl



so the last chapter is the tie in to the movie? lol, last chapter is movie filler


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Double chapter, really? is it true?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Double chapter, really? is it true?



Yeah... I'm more shocked that you don't know it


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2014)

What if the color chapter is actually an outtake/blooper from the past 10 years?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Hexa said:


> _Nostalgia_: The biggest prediction thread we had was when Itachi sealed Orochimaru.   People were _really_ devoted to the whole "Orochimaru takes over Sasuke's body" plot line.  That was one hell of week.  Pain nuking Konoha was not quite as active but still huge.  Back then, we'd get that many people for chapters that were not, literally, the last one.



I remember vaguely. I remember those nonsense theories that Sasuke really was keen on giving Orochimaru his body as long as he got revenge. In that, I never thought it would happen and I always thought he had been bluffing, but I never expected the absorption of Orochiamru to have such a lame ending. I esxpected him to be a nuisance, eventually taking over, and then the Leafs exorcising him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the last chapter is the tie in to the movie? lol, last chapter is movie filler



It's not funny when we all know its canon... find another funny term.



Marsala said:


> Wasn't that the extra chapter that will be included in the movie booklet? Doesn't seem like it will be released in the regular manga this week.



I don't thinks so. You could call takL and tell him to come over here and explain


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> It's not funny when we all its canon... find another funny term.



dude, you can yell at me and get angry at me until the cows come home. i dont care if kishi says it's canon if it's still treated like filler 

same stance i had with kaguya many months ago.

and before anyone jumps on me, i am not referring to pairings


----------



## Nikkori (Nov 4, 2014)

I just went to sleep and dreamt it all ended in orgy...and kiba was there. And he had swag.


I'm assuming we will have a cliff hanger for the movie in 699 and a timeskip finale in 700  that still leaves some questions for the movie to solve. It's a prediction based on how much i feel kishi is trying to milk this ending. It sounds legit though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, you can yell at me and get angry at me until the cows come home. i dont care if kishi says it's canon if it's still treated like filler
> 
> same stance i had with kaguya many months ago.
> 
> and before anyone jumps on me, i am not referring to pairings



Might as well considering all the manga filler and be done with it, dude.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Might as well considering all the manga filler and be done with it, dude.



nope. kaguya, hamura, BZ's recent change are not the same as the rest of the manga. the rest might be bad but i can't remember when it was so obvious something was created for a movie or something extra and not the manga itself.  

i am sorry dude,  but if you can't see it, that's your own problem :/


----------



## EJ (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, you can yell at me and get angry at me until the cows come home. i dont care if kishi says it's canon if it's still treated like filler
> 
> same stance i had with kaguya many months ago.
> 
> and before anyone jumps on me, i am not referring to pairings





Addy said:


> nope. kaguya, hamura, BZ's recent change are not the same as the rest of the manga. the rest might be bad but i can't remember when it was so obvious something was created for a movie or something extra and not the manga itself.
> 
> i am sorry dude,  but if you can't see it, that's your own problem :/



Uh, no.

Regardless of how you feel about the manga and filler, if something is canon, it's something that was generally created or accepted by the author and they consider it part of the actual canon story-line. 

Your feelings about it are completely irrlevant. Just because it's a 'movie' doesn't make it less canon. Just because a lot of Naruto movies are filler, doesn't mean everyone should just 'discount this as being filler''.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Thing is takL confirmed that chapter 700 is called " The Last"
> And us knowing that kishi milks this shit... he will go into the movie....
> 
> Cliffhanger.... the moon starts to fall :rofl



Takl never said chapter 700 was the movie chapter. He said that was the chapter that people are getting if they go to the Theaters to see the movie.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Takl never said chapter 700 was the movie chapter. He said that was the chapter that people are getting if they go to the Theaters to see the movie.



He did also speculate that it was 700, but that didn't seem to have any basis on information that we don't already know.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 4, 2014)

I predict Yamato Wood sexin the Konoha


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Flow said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> Regardless of how you feel about the manga and filler, if something is canon, it's something that was generally created or accepted by the author and they consider it part of the actual canon story-line.
> 
> Your feelings about it are completely irrlevant. Just because it's a 'movie' doesn't make it less canon. Just because a lot of Naruto movies are filler, doesn't mean everyone should just 'discount this as being filler''.



It's Addy.

Just do one of these...



...and keep it moving.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> He did also speculate that it was 700, but that didn't seem to have any basis on information that we don't already know.



Yea I recall him speculating that chapter 700 might be that chapter but as you said there was no basis for it. It was just mere speculation. The only thing I know he said was that the people who go to see the movie will receive a chapter that ties in to the new movie, which seems similar to that RTN chapter.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Flow said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> Regardless of how you feel about the manga and filler, if something is canon, it's something that was generally created or accepted by the author and they consider it part of the actual canon story-line.
> 
> Your feelings about it are completely irrlevant. Just because it's a 'movie' doesn't make it less canon. Just because a lot of Naruto movies are filler, doesn't mean everyone should just 'discount this as being filler''.



sure, why not


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

If Orochimaru was the final villain of the movie, watch Addy wanking the movie to hell and back.

Anyway, the waiting start


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, you can yell at me and get angry at me until the cows come home. i dont care if kishi says it's canon if it's still treated like filler
> 
> same stance i had with kaguya many months ago.
> 
> and before anyone jumps on me, i am not referring to pairings



I see you have created a personal reality addy.... cool 
But really bro... you have to realize what canon means no matter how shit it is.

Let me give you an example...

Tho the relation between Naruto and Hinata is not that developt and we never knew Naruto's feelings towards Hinata... Kishi will make it canon !

Why ? Cuz he gives 0 fuck on what fans think


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh and he will make SasuSaku to...  even if the fans will say BS.


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Oh and he will make SasuSaku to...  even if the fans will say BS.



I'm so glad kishimoto doesn't give a shit what yall think


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 4, 2014)

we find out from evil that everything thats happened in the last 6 chapters was predicted by naruto because hes been in infinite tsukiyomi the whole time!!

plot twister




also the banner needs to change from sakura ughhhh


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> again, this has nothing with the quality of the plot. nothing will tump obito man
> 
> however, obito, his origin, his TNJ, flashback, defeat, face reveal, and death(s) as shitty as they were.......... they were not created for a movie.
> 
> if you dont get, i am sorry, i cant help



You know the movie was announced for 2 years. I get what you say... this is why i told you... personal reality....


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> This is the closest approximation I could find.



Considering how the relationship eerily resembled Sasuke and Itachi's especially at the end, that moment isn't too shocking. I'm guessing similar sentiments are also shared so....yeah....that panel will be drawn the fuck out of.


Anyway, I predict Rorouni Sasuke.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Considering how the relationship eerily resembled Sasuke and Itachi's especially at the end, that moment isn't too shocking. I'm guessing similar sentiments are also shared so....yeah....that panel will be drawn the fuck out of.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I predict Rorouni Sasuke.



If what Evil said is what I think it is, it'll be like 685 all over again


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 4, 2014)

So?


Either the statues are fully destroyed or some epilogue shows new statues of Naruto and Sasuke.
Kakashi and Sakura arrive (predictable)
Sasuke apologizes to Team 7 in 1 chapter after the rest of the crap he has caused. He then proceeds to poke Sakura?s head to remind her it?s still big. 
Neji is officially dead or we are getting trolled and fucking Obito searches for his soul in the afterlife and Kamui?s Neji back to the real world. I'd cry out of laughter if this happens
Everyone is released from IT
SasuSaku abusive relationship is confirmed. 
And nothing interesting about the main protagonist, Naruto?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> So?
> 
> 
> Either the statues are fully destroyed or some epilogue shows new statues of Naruto and Sasuke.
> ...



Naruto will wait.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't think ch700 is spoiled...yet.

Epilogue or no, I wonder...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

^

I think so too.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 4, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> He then proceeds to poke Sakura?s head to remind her it?s still big.


lol


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't think ch700 is spoiled...yet.
> 
> Epilogue or no, I wonder...



i think so too. 

maybe evil will give us chapter 700 tommorow. 


if that is true, then so far,  we have :

1- naruto and sasuke regain their hamds back. 
2- sasuke appologizes to sakura/team 7/everyone. 
3- they disable MT. 

end of that chapter.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yea I recall him speculating that chapter 700 might be that chapter but as you said there was no basis for it. It was just mere speculation. The only thing I know he said was that the people who go to see the movie will receive a chapter that ties in to the new movie, which seems similar to that RTN chapter.


Why give people the chapter they've already read months before? The idea itself is stupid . And I also don't think Kishi has completed that special chapter yet.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Some possible small spoilers for Chapters 699 and 700

Chapter 699

Over here

Chapter 700

Over here


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 4, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Some possible small spoilers for Chapters 699 and 700
> 
> Chapter 699
> 
> ...


Given that chap 700 is an epilogue, I think this is fake. We don't even see Evil's hint in it.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2014)

Sleepylion said:


> Given that chap 700 is an epilogue, I think this is fake. We don't even see Evil's hint in it.



^ My thoughts... 

The faker doesn't know Evil obviously.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

It's fake!


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Some possible small spoilers for Chapters 699 and 700
> 
> Chapter 699
> 
> ...




Fake hopes	:ignoramus


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 4, 2014)

Mariko said:


> ^ My thoughts...
> 
> The faker doesn't know Evil obviously.


Kishi said many times over that he would end the manga conclusively, didn't he? Also the movie trailer already confirmed that it would fill the blank time. How can it fill all that blank if the manga is open-ended


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Sleepylion said:


> Kishi said many times over that he would end the manga conclusively, didn't he? Also the movie trailer already confirmed that it would fill the blank time. How can it fill all that blank if the manga is open-ended



It was never made clear if the blank time could be _after_ the manga or not.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2014)

Sleepylion said:


> Kishi said many times over that he would end the manga conclusively, didn't he? Also the movie trailer already confirmed that it would fill the blank time. How can it fill all that blank if the manga is open-ended



Kishimotot said to watch the movie after completing reading the manga, and believe or not the movie and the manga are connected. 

We don't know that 700 is the epilogue and the spoiler could be plausible that we have to see how Kakashi became Hokage of 6th and what made Sasuke going rogue again.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

The translation for the spoilers is :

Naruto and Sasuke meets with Sakura and Kakashi.
Sakura is surprised Sasuke is still there.

Naruto: "See, this time Sasuke came back ! Sorry for being so long."
Sakura remembers the promise and begin to cry. 

Naruto and Sasuke use the hand seal and dispell Mugen Tsukuyomi.
Hagoromo disappear.
Sasuke objects, he actually won't come back to the village and announce he will go on a trip solo.

------------

A few months later.
The situation was explained to the people of the village.
Tsunade talks to Kakashi in front of Obito and Rin's grave.
Tsunade announce her official retirement of Hokage's post and appoint Kakashi as 6th Hokage.


Sakura and Naruto talks in town.
Naruto talks about finally taking the Chuunin Exam again.
Naruto walks in front of the Hokage faces and proclams he will become Hokage someday.

-------

Seems legit


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The translation for the spoilers is :
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke meets with Sakura and Kakashi.
> Sakura is surprised Sasuke is still there.
> ...



That shit is so fake


----------



## Corvida (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> > The translation for the spoilers is :
> >
> >
> > Naruto: "See, this time Sasuke came back ! Sorry for being so long."
> ...


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It was never made clear if the blank time could be _after_ the manga or not.





Sword Sage said:


> Kishimotot said to watch the movie after completing reading the manga, and believe or not the movie and the manga are connected.
> 
> We don't know that 700 is the epilogue and the spoiler could be plausible that we have to see how Kakashi became Hokage of 6th and what made Sasuke going rogue again.


It may be, but highly unlikely, they know they can never tie up all loose ends with just the movie, not to mention we have already got the plot. We still have to take Kishi's statement into consideration.  



PrazzyP said:


> MOvie gonna be dog shit i believe


You talk as if the manga wasn't already


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoilers this early are always fakes, except for Evil.

I was expecting a ton of elaborate fake spoilers like we used to get seeing as this is the last week but nope.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

wow if that is the actual ending then i would be pissed
naruto doesn't become hokage!?!?
>


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The translation for the spoilers is :
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke meets with Sakura and Kakashi.
> Sakura is surprised Sasuke is still there.
> ...



And it could make sense. They are also short summaries.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu/Guruguru/Tobi/Poop man needs to appear, I don't care if it's one small little panel, I don't want him to just disappear the way he did(Unless he shows up in the movie). Need some kind of closure. 

I'll assume the final page will lead into the movie or something, showing the movie villain on his moon crib, going "Fuck these people, you all gonna die", while getting off on a page of Hinata.

Before all that though, Naruto and Sasuke finish their love making, and it restores peace or whatever. White Zetsu and Black Zetsu watch, revealing this was their plan the entire time.

Then just wait next week for the next chapter...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

We already know the real ending is the movie, why do you care so much about what happens before ?


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Lmao @ people thinking Kishi would actually end this manga without Naruto becoming the Hokage.


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> We already know the real ending is the movie, why do you care so much about what happens before ?



Because we know that shit is fake


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Sesaa has never given us spoilers. Stop trying to make it happen.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> We already know the real ending is the movie, why do you care so much about what happens before ?



Because the movie probably is the bridge between 699 and the epilogue.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Spiral Zetsu/Guruguru/*Tobi*/Poop man needs to appear



Official name now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

TRN said:


> Because we know that shit is fake



Well, yeah. The spoilers seems fake all right.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

The movie isn't the conclusion to the series. The Last chapter is.

The movie will just explore what happened between 699 and 700.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone knows the time jump for the possible epilogue?

I still dislike epilogues tbh though

Prediction for possible epilogue:
A Naruto look alike kid and a Sasuke look alike kid would be fighting as rivals  
Naruto is a Hokage.
Everyone is happy.
The end.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

We're not even 100% sure we're getting one anyway.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 4, 2014)

I think the final part of the story will be rounded off in chapter 699 with Kakashi and Sakura showing up and then a time-skip for chapter 700 with a brief overview of how things are since the fight.

The movie will be set up slightly from that chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> The movie isn't the conclusion to the series. The Last chapter is.
> 
> The movie will just explore what happened between 699 and 700.



Here why I wonder -if Naruto is actually nominated Hokage in the 700th, what could happen to Kakashi during the movie so he leaves the throne...


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 4, 2014)

I think Kakashi will stay Hokage through The Last. Only thing that would make Kakashi leave the post is old age/retirement I presume. I can see Naruto taking the post in 4-5 years from the current point in the manga.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Here why I wonder -if Naruto is actually nominated Hokage in the 700th, what could happen to Kakashi during the movie so he leaves the throne...



I just find it hard to believe Kishi and his Team decided to fully color the last chapter of the manga just to show us an era and designs we've already seen. ( for 699 chapters) I'm assuming we'll see adult Team 7, Konoha 11 and Hokage Naruto. Even we don't get the entire eleven, Sasuke and Naruto with their respective spouses would be a given.

But like people are saying, who knows maybe we wont even have an epilogue and the 700 chapter is a bunch of doodles in crayon from Kishi,


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> I just find it hard to believe Kishi and his Team decided to fully color the last chapter of the manga just to show us an era and designs we've already seen. ( for 699 chapters) I'm assuming we'll see adult Team 7, Konoha 11 and Hokage Naruto. Even we don't get the entire eleven, Sasuke and Naruto with their respective spouses would be a given.
> 
> But like people are saying, who knows maybe we wont even have an epilogue and the 700 chapter is a bunch of doodles in crayon from Kishi,



Hmmm.

Naruto is the 7th Hokage from team 7 in the 700th chapter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Flow said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> Your feelings about it are completely irrlevant.



Actually he has all the right to feel that way, tbh this last arc has been one giant clusterfuck. It does feel like it is a promo for the movie more than anything, if he does not want to treat it as canon then it's not canon for him.

As for me, at this point I really dont care anymore. I already said that kishimoto needs to take many years of break, do something else and then come back with his original editor and restart from where his editor left, during the end of the pain arc. Because that is when the series started to go down hill, like a diver.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Naruto is the 7th Hokage from team 7 in the 700th chapter.



Kishi is a genius :ignoramus


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke will join their remaining arms and perform handsigns together to release the Infinite Tsukuyomi on everybody. I'm calling it right now. (Watch me be wrong.)


----------



## Mariko (Nov 4, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> I just find it hard to believe Kishi and his Team decided to fully color the last chapter of the manga just to show us an era and designs we've already seen. ( for 699 chapters) I'm assuming we'll see adult Team 7, Konoha 11 and Hokage Naruto. Even we don't get the entire eleven, Sasuke and Naruto with their respective spouses would be a given.
> 
> But like people are saying, who knows maybe we wont even have an epilogue and the 700 chapter is a bunch of doodles in crayon from Kishi,



70 yo Hokage Naruto with his grandchildrens... 

Part III will be about one of them, a la Legend of Korra


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Silently rooted for Hinata, but blond haired Byakugan children, don't want.


----------



## Plague (Nov 4, 2014)

Isn't the last chapter going to be 6 years later?


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto is the 7th Hokage from team 7 in the 700th chapter.



Kishi's plan


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Plague said:


> Isn't the last chapter going to be 6 years later?



I really wonder where people got this idea from


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Silently rooted for Hinata, but blond haired Byakugan children, don't want.



With somehow bluish white eyes.....yeah.

Then again a pink hair male sharingan user is just lol, I hope not.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I really wonder where people got this idea from



The advertising of The Last , I'm assuming. What else could they have meant with the way they talked about that being the blank period? Idk about this specific number of 6 years though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> The advertising of The Last , I'm assuming. What else could they have meant with the way they talked about that being the blank period? Idk about this specific number of 6 years though.



Kuuhaku no toki means "white space time" literraly but it also mean "untold story" in this context.

I still don't take it as a proof we will get an epilogue.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 4, 2014)

As unlikely it is, I'd like Orochimaru to get a page


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 4, 2014)

Jiraiya returns with a beard touching the ground.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2014)

I think the Hashirama part of what Evil posted could mean Naruto will regenerate an arm, considering Hashirama healing abilities are unique could he regenerate an arm?


----------



## Nimaiya Oetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

It feel weird knowing this is the end and the last time we'll get spoilers from Evil 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Sakura still has yet to do something useful, poor girl 




Seriously tho i feel like no matter what happens it'll be disappointing  considering how many loose ends there's. Also it was about time to register after so many years of lurking


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 4, 2014)

If there is no epilogue there is no Hokage Naruto implying Kishi ended his 15 year old work without the MC realizing his no.1 dream.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> I think the Hashirama part of what Evil posted could mean Naruto will regenerate an arm, considering Hashirama healing abilities are unique could he regenerate an arm?



No.  Evil already confirmed that Hashirama CELLS are used to heal Sasuke and Naruto.





By the way, what do you guys think happens to Taka?  It's very one-sided how we have a clear as day idea of what happens to all the Konoha nin, yet Taka, Oro, and Kabuto are just _there_.  I imagine Kabuto finds a way to return to Konoha, but what will Orochimaru and Taka do?  We never even find out what he told Sasuke.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> If there is no epilogue there is no Hokage Naruto implying Kishi ended his 15 year old work without the MC realizing his no.1 dream.



there is a possible hint of a sequel. Kishimoto said he is thinking about drawing a story of Naruto as parent to see how he is grow up.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> If there is no epilogue there is no Hokage Naruto implying Kishi ended his 15 year old work without the MC realizing his no.1 dream.



Fine by me.
A lot of mangas don't finishes when the main character get his goal.
Negima finished without Negi being a Magister
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi finished without Kenichi being the strongest.
Ranma 1/2 finished without him freed of the Cursed Springs's curse.
Seiya never became a Gold Saint in Saint Seiya.

Etc ... I have multiples exemples like this.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

I predict sasuke xeals hashiramas senjutsu chakra into sasuke forehead. SAKURA will have yin seal and yang seL and will be able to heal narutos arm. Sasuke uses izanagi. We find out Naruto is trapped in a illusion when sasuke gets back to kakashi and sakura. Spiral zetsu steals Neji's body.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> With somehow bluish white eyes.....yeah.
> 
> Then again a pink hair male sharingan user is just lol, I hope not.



Naruto will definitely have a son and a daughter. Oh twins.
Son with black hair blue eyes(who is actually Menma now that we know kishi's secret. every onethought he was Naruto and Sasuke mix but infact he was Naruto and Hinata mix) and then girl with blonder hair byakugan eyes.

Sasuke's pink haired son is going to have a hard time choosing between the twins.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Give me one last time Kakashi Kishi. <333


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Give me one last time Kakashi Kishi. <333



Without his mask <3

Well Kishi promised


----------



## gaiver (Nov 4, 2014)

i predict the manga ends, naruto gt launches


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 4, 2014)

699-700? Is the new chapter a double issue?

//HbS


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 4, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> 699-700? Is the new chapter a double issue?
> 
> //HbS


Yep, and 700 is in full color.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 4, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> 699-700? Is the new chapter a double issue?
> 
> //HbS



More like double chapter (I think it was announced 44 pages). Double issue would be when one chapter comes out in two consecutive releases of the _Shonen Jump_ (I think that's the name of he magazine).


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 4, 2014)

I want my space ninjas and rikudoujins damn it


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Chapter 700 will be naruto waking up in the hospital with kakashi as homage a month later. They will ask what happened to sasuke. They will say they dont know and that alot of power secret weapoms were stolen duri g the war and they think sasuke got em. Search parties and hunter nin are all after him.


----------



## Fay (Nov 4, 2014)

So basically Sasuke ends up with Sakura?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Fay said:


> So basically Sasuke ends up with Sakura?



Who knows. Evil only said he pokes her forehead. We will know it soon enough anyway.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 4, 2014)

Fay said:


> So basically Sasuke ends up with Sakura?



only for the time being, hes got hinata and ino in the horizon.

That uchiha clan aint gonna populate itself.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 4, 2014)

prediction:

nardo n the sauce settle their differences and manga ends ambiguously


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fine by me.
> A lot of mangas don't finishes when the main character get his goal.
> Negima finished without Negi being a Magister
> History Strongest Disciple Kenichi finished without Kenichi being the strongest.
> ...



Pretty Much this. So don't expect Naruto being Hokage in the end of the chapter. There always be fandom works, or Kishi will make a special chapter where he will become Hokage.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fay said:


> So basically Sasuke ends up with Sakura?


he pokes her on the head.

either means later, or fuck off


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji gets resurrected.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

gaiver said:


> i predict the manga ends, naruto gt launches



 

_Unacceptable._


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke poking the forehead of the girl that has been in love with him since ever sure  doesn't mean anything from his part...like everyone knows that's gesture is special to Sasuke but yeah...


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Neji gets resurrected.



not gonna lie here, but do you honestly give a single shit?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke poking the forehead of the girl that has been in love with him since ever sure  doesn't mean anything from his part...like everyone knows that's gesture is special to Sasuke but yeah...



it is weird to be honest for him to use it on anyone considering all itachi regretted using it (always saying "later sasuke") as he head butteted sasuke.

............ maybe he will torture sakura like his bro did to him


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke plus Karin for life.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> not gonna lie here, but do you honestly give a single shit?



Nope 0 fucks for the end chapters.... the movie is the only thing that looks decent


----------



## Fay (Nov 4, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke poking the forehead of the girl that has been in love with him since ever sure  doesn't mean anything from his part...like everyone knows that's gesture is special to Sasuke but yeah...



I think it means that Kishi wants us to know that SS will happen at a later point in time. 
Remember last time Itachi closed the head poking thingy with "I will always love you".


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

Pairing shitstorm aside I wonder how Naruto and Sasuke get their arms...

Do they just attach a WZ arm like Madara did? Does Sasuke grow an arm and somehow does create one for Naruto and attaches it to his arm?

Evil said that it comes from the source so maybe the chakra that Sasuke got from Hashi finally manifests and he can now use all kind of mokuton haxxx...

Either that or somehow they visit that thing that Obito used to fix his arm in the Kages arc.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Sasuke plus Karin for life.



That would be the closest that naruto and sasuke would ever get to become related.
Karin it's like Naruto's cousint after all no?


Maybe taka really appears in the movie but they havent been revealed cause they will be surprise?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

Karin the Yang for Sasuke's Yin?

Well, either she gets Sasuke or Suigetsu at this point.

All chicks live for romance only...

Do Hinata or Karin think of anything but their darlings?


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 4, 2014)

What if the whole Sasuke tapping the Sakura forehead shit is just him tapping her forehead to get her chakra reservoir or some healing shit for his arm? 

I would honestly die laughing at these moron shippers.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> What if the whole Sasuke tapping the Sakura forehead shit is just him tapping her forehead to get her chakra reservoir or some healing shit for his arm?
> 
> I would honestly die laughing at these moron shippers.


Evil said there will be tons of fanart of this scene when the chapter comes out, so it's clearly something fanservice-ish


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 4, 2014)

There's no way SasuSaku isn't going to be canon. Whether you like that or not.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Karin the Yang for Sasuke's Yin?
> 
> Well, either she gets Sasuke or Suigetsu at this point.
> 
> ...



Neither does Sakura apparently. Her favorite pastime even t is crying and angsting over bad Sasuke. Naruto the mangas heroine ladies and gents 

She should rather have starred in twilight series instead.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> There's no way SasuSaku isn't going to be canon. Whether you like that or not.



The amount of tears and salt...


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Nope 0 fucks for the end chapters.... the movie is the only thing that looks decent



You so love aliens? :amazed


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2014)

there're lots of arms around that perfect hash clone maddy cultivated in the lair.
sasuke was there for a while so he might knows where to get nice new arms. 
maybe those are a bit oversized for them tho.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

All this salt over a forehead poke and it's not even its final form.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 4, 2014)

SasuSaku is going to happen, worst pairing ever!  

Evil


----------



## kingcools (Nov 4, 2014)

sakura will be like "a womans heart can only love a complete set of arms" and ditch sasuke


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

takL said:


> there're lots of arms around that perfect hash clone maddy cultivated in the lair.
> sasuke was there for a while so he might knows where to get nice new arms.
> maybe those are a bit oversized for them tho.



you know, there are like 1000s of dead ninjas killed by madara. i think they can find a match for their arms.......... or ask oro


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> You so love aliens? :amazed



I read Naruto cuz the manga is close to DBZ.
Hamura taking his clan to the moon... and aliens being in the manga like the namek people is great.

If Kishi expands on the Naruto World vs the World beyond with aliens... it would be great.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> it is weird to be honest for him to use it on anyone considering all itachi regretted using it (always saying "later sasuke") as he head butteted sasuke.
> 
> ............ maybe he will torture sakura like his bro did to him



I know. I was thinking this too. 

Either Sakura needs to start planning her wedding or start watching her back.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> All this salt over a forehead poke and it's not even its final form.



IKR!!!


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Nov 4, 2014)

Posting 'cause last prediction thread. 

Naruto regrew Kakashi's eye with his mysterious powers after his sharigan was taken, so he might be able to regrow his arm once he gets enough chakra. Maybe Sasuke's too. 

I don't see why they would need Hashi's cells.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> All this salt over a forehead poke and it's not even its final form.



the spoiler discussion of naruto, the last chapter consist of sasusaku.


wont lie, never ever expected that in a million years.

it's like she is looking at my soul and saying "yeah, bitch i still suck sauce "


----------



## Karura (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, wow. When it was told Sasuke poked her forehead.? The image posted was Itachi poking her forehead but I searched for "Sasuke pokes Naruto" just in case. Guess what. Same as Sakura case no fan Art from them and the only picture that shows it's the poke posted here with Itachi and Sakura.

So it's Sasuke poking Sakura or Naruto.

But I'm wishing it's for Sakura.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> I know. I was thinking this too.
> 
> Either Sakura needs to start planning her wedding or start watching her back.



honestly speaking, if sasuke kills everyone she loves, she would sitll forgive him


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Karura said:


> Wow, wow. When it was told Sasuke poked her forehead.? The image posted was Itachi poking her forehead but I searched for "Sasuke pokes Naruto" just in case. Guess what. Same as Sakura case no fan Art from them and the only picture that shows it's the poke posted here with Itachi and Sakura.
> 
> So it's Sasuke poking Sakura or Naruto.
> 
> But I'm wishing it's for Sakura.



............. you thought it wasn't sakura so you made sure if there is other fanart of others poked by sasuke? 

shippers


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

Tainted_reflection said:


> Posting 'cause last prediction thread.
> 
> Naruto regrew Kakashi's eye with his mysterious powers after his sharigan was taken, so he might be able to regrow his arm once he gets enough chakra. Maybe Sasuke's too.
> 
> I don't see why they would need Hashi's cells.



OH SHIT, Tainted_reflection, I just read your sig's plot twist. I almost forgot about Gaara. D:

 If there's anyone else who also deserves a piece of Naruto's ass, that's Gaara. Hinata will have to make concessions for him and _share_.


----------



## Saphira (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> honestly speaking, if sasuke kills everyone she loves, she would sitll forgive him



aaand...it still wouldn't be worse than nardo forgiving obito


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2014)

If Sasuke has a kid with Sakura then I want some pink haired Sharingan users.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Saphira said:


> aaand...it still wouldn't be worse than nardo forgiving obito


ahhhh, the reason why naruto is even more of a joke than bleach.... always liked to be reminded by taht fact XD 


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If Sasuke has a kid with Sakura then I want some pink haired Sharingan users.



what if it's a female and not a male as some wish?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> ahhhh, the reason why naruto is even more of a joke than bleach.... always liked to be reminded by taht fact XD
> 
> 
> what if it's a female and not a male as some wish?




xD

"Look Sasuke, you had a daughter and I have a boy! Let's get them engaged! That way we can be famiy!"


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Karura said:


> Wow, wow. When it was told Sasuke poked her forehead.? The image posted was Itachi poking her forehead but I searched for "Sasuke pokes Naruto" just in case. Guess what. Same as Sakura case no fan Art from them and the only picture that shows it's the poke posted here with Itachi and Sakura.
> 
> So it's Sasuke poking Sakura or Naruto.
> 
> But I'm wishing it's for Sakura.


if you google you can find plenty of Sasuke pokes Naruto stuff


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> xD
> 
> "Look Sasuke, you had a daughter and I have a boy! Let's get them engaged! That way we can be famiy!"



while true, that isn't what i meant.

what i mean is that uchiha males are already hot chicks........ what will happen when they produce a female? that pink hair can actually look goodfor once in the manga ........ like really good 

forget about miloto?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Why do I Feel A shitstorm coming. The Pairing stuff just adds more flames to the fire.


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Nov 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> OH SHIT, Tainted_reflection, I just read your sig's plot twist. I almost forgot about Gaara. D:
> 
> If there's anyone else who also deserves a piece of Naruto's ass, that's Gaara. Hinata will have to make concessions for him and _share_.



Dude, I haven't checked my own sig in forever. XD
Good times...

And yeah, Gaara deserves it. Naruto and Sasuke are ripping each other's arms off, and Gaara is off dreaming about playing with chibi Naruto. That's love bro. 

The disappointment when he wakes up though...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

nah i prefer a green eyed black haired girl and a pink haired guy for the lulz


----------



## Sete (Nov 4, 2014)

What up people? Losing your minds? MUAHHAHAHAHA
But now seriously what's up?
Quick catch up, this forum will be on fire it seems.
And i will love it.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If Sasuke has a kid with Sakura then I want some pink haired Sharingan users.


some people mock this idea but i think it would be very cute :33 regardless of the child's gender


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

If Sasuke Itachi's The Manga. He Shall surpass king and Become The God Emperor of this shit. lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 4, 2014)

Did Sasuke finally give Sakura the D? Whats up with the pairings talk?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

i think i will take a nap, i need to wait for his chapter and see this last release in all its glovry


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 4, 2014)

Tainted_reflection said:


> And yeah, Gaara deserves it. Naruto and Sasuke are ripping each other's arms off, and Gaara is off dreaming about playing with chibi Naruto. That's love bro.
> 
> The disappointment when he wakes up though...


Gaara's dream of a better childhood with Naruto 

I love his relationship with Naruto so much  it touches my heart...


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Why do I Feel A shitstorm coming. The Pairing stuff just adds more flames to the fire.



if i am not mistaken, evil provided spoilers 20 hours ago.

another 4 hours and there is another shit storm 

this time, sasuke pokes sakura's cherry instead of her forehead :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Did Sasuke finally give Sakura the D? Whats up with the pairings talk?



he poked her head according to some girl here called evil who always provides spoilers but never says what happens. instead, she leaves us cryptic clues.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> if i am not mistaken, evil provided spoilers 20 hours ago.
> 
> another 4 hours and there is another shit storm
> 
> this time, sasuke pokes sakura's cherry instead of her forehead :ignoramus



I dont know. The whole forehead tease might be sasuke teasing her again. Saying she can tag along this time but rejecting her with the forehead poke.


----------



## Sete (Nov 4, 2014)

Well it seems a later the poke in the head. Just to milk the movie a bit.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> xD
> 
> "Look Sasuke, you had a daughter and I have a boy! Let's get them engaged! That way we can be famiy!"



Those grandchildren would be too Op for Sauce to keep under control.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> he poked her head according to some girl here called evil who always provides spoilers but never says what happens. instead, she leaves us cryptic clues.



Poked her head...with what exactly ...?  , an can you link Evil's post?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Poked her head...with what exactly ...?  , an can you link Evil's post?



perhaps with a mecha hand?





> Asura Path allows the user to summon weapons and armor into their own body. They become a living weapon with a repulsive appearance, and their flesh and blood (生身, also means "body of a buddha or bodhisattva") constantly changes in amazing ways that allow them to overwhelm their opponent with taijutsu. It summons ballistic weapons unlike anything ever created in the ninja world, and when moving from long range to close range, dynamically swaps out (換装, mechanical term, "exchange parts") its weaponry to meet whatever is needed in battle. (Very impressive!)


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> if i am not mistaken, evil provided spoilers 20 hours ago.
> 
> another 4 hours and there is another shit storm
> 
> this time, sasuke pokes sakura's cherry instead of her forehead :ignoramus



I want someone to make up a fake Japanese script off google translate that reads "Sasuke pokes cherry." . A pink haired boy would make Kizashi feel a little less lonely in the Naruto universe.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

I only hope Sasuke's appology is only one of two things: ether  a SasuSaku moment (yeah, not fond of the ship but no fucks given) or apologies to the alliance for siding with the akatsuki temporarily to gain information THAT HIS OWN VILLAGE COVERED UP.

Sasuke killing Danzo was the best thing he did for the Ninja world and they have no fucking clue!

*sorry for my language


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't fucking swear  This is a family friendly forum for fucks sake 

Any word on early chapters?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

Tainted_reflection said:


> Dude, I haven't checked my own sig in forever. XD
> Good times...
> 
> And yeah, Gaara deserves it. Naruto and Sasuke are ripping each other's arms off, and Gaara is off dreaming about playing with chibi Naruto. That's love bro.
> ...






Satsuki said:


> Gaara's dream of a better childhood with Naruto
> 
> I love his relationship with Naruto so much  it touches my heart...



Oh Fuck. I forgot about _that._ 

 Gaara just wants some sweet Naruto love. C'mon Kishi, plz.   I'm sure Hinata would understand Gaara's love is pure like hers.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Isn't SasuSaku dead already? We know Naruto is still attracted to Sakura and her "increased womanhood" (bless the Japanese) has some effect on him two year later in The Last. And if the forehead poke happens, as laughably out of character, inappropriate and unearned as that may be, it's a familial gesture that would only reinforce Sasuke's revelation of how how he thought of Team 7 as his family.

I'm calling it like I've always called it. NaruSaku and SasuKarin endgame. These forums will burn come Thursday.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Isn't SasuSaku dead already? We know Naruto is still attracted to Sakura and her "increased womanhood" (bless the Japanese) has some effect on him two year later in The Last. And if the forehead poke happens, as laughably out of character, inappropriate and unearned as that may be, it's a familial gesture that would only reinforce Sasuke's revelation of how how he thought of Team 7 as his family.
> 
> I'm calling it like I've always called it. NaruSaku and SasuKarin endgame. These forums will burn come Thursday.



You are not updated with recent movie info are you??


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

^May have a valid point about the forehead, but NaruSaku is very much dead. Check the translation for the movie preview.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Isn't SasuSaku dead already? We know Naruto is still attracted to Sakura and her "increased womanhood" (bless the Japanese) has some effect on him two year later in The Last. And if the forehead poke happens, as laughably out of character, inappropriate and unearned as that may be, it's a familial gesture that would only reinforce Sasuke's revelation of how how he thought of Team 7 as his family.
> 
> I'm calling it like I've always called it. NaruSaku and SasuKarin endgame. These forums will burn come Thursday.



Did you miss literally _everything_ else that points to NaruHina endgame in The Last?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

You know, between Evil posting pics of a tap, and Itachi tapping Sakura's forehead, all I can think off is Sasuke is gonna tap Sakura.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

^I though it originally was a pun for love handles. 

The Samui and Atsui thing makes a lot of sense though.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiden said:


> ^May have a valid point about the forehead, but NaruSaku is very much dead. Check the translation for the movie preview.



Link please?


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> You are not updated with recent movie info are you??





Raiden said:


> ^May have a valid point about the forehead, but NaruSaku is very much dead. Check the translation for the movie preview.





Darkhope said:


> Did you miss literally _everything_ else that points to NaruHina endgame in The Last?



What, Naruto-kunning and a sad cover to a sad song is supposed to be a sign of NaruHina happening? lol. 

The data book confirms (what most sane people already knew) Naruto has never stopped loving Sakura and that the POAL is important dynamic between them.

Data book entry on Sakura is categorically negative when it comes SS, and positive towards NS given her "important feelings" for Naruto and stake in seeing him achieve his dream to become Hokage (drawing more paralols to MinaKushi and ObiRin).

Initial trailer for The Last indicated that, two years later, Naruto is still attracted to Sakura.

The NH fandom are free to blow every last detail out of proportion, and I don't blame them since the manga hasn't been kind to them for quite some time now, but the signs for NaruSaku are there, and they both stronger and more numerous.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Isn't SasuSaku dead already? We know Naruto is still attracted to Sakura and her "increased womanhood" (bless the Japanese) has some effect on him two year later in The Last. And if the forehead poke happens, as laughably out of character, inappropriate and unearned as that may be, it's a familial gesture that would only reinforce Sasuke's revelation of how how he thought of Team 7 as his family.
> 
> I'm calling it like I've always called it. NaruSaku and SasuKarin endgame. These forums will burn come Thursday.



Someone is late in the news.

Kishimoto is writing the movie's story and character design.
It's a romance movie
Said it's supposed to be about Naruto knowing love
Hinata is a main character
Last Databook list Sasuke as Sakura's most treasured thing ever.
Last Databook confirm Ichiraku Ramen as Naruto's most important thing ever.

It's okay, dude. It's okay.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Isn't SasuSaku dead already? We know Naruto is still attracted to Sakura and her "increased womanhood" (bless the Japanese) has some effect on him two year later in The Last. And if the forehead poke happens, as laughably out of character, inappropriate and unearned as that may be, it's a familial gesture that would only reinforce Sasuke's revelation of how how he thought of Team 7 as his family.
> 
> I'm calling it like I've always called it. NaruSaku and SasuKarin endgame. These forums will burn come Thursday.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

it's so obvious that Naruto and Hinata will end up together
if they don't end up together for some reason the internet will blow up

EDIT: look at Arya's avatar
if Naruto is in love with Sakura why is he looking at another girl like that?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

But fucking seriously, people actually believing SasuKarin can happen

top lel


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> EDIT: look at Arya's avatar
> if Naruto is in love with Sakura why is he looking at another girl like that?





They are dead serious.


----------



## Radice (Nov 4, 2014)

SasuKarin that shit is more dead than NarSak.

If Sasuke rejects  Sakura. Why he would accept a crazy fangirl like Karin?


----------



## Crows (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> What, Naruto-kunning and a sad cover to a sad song is supposed to be a sign of NaruHina happening? lol.
> 
> The data book confirms (what most sane people already knew) Naruto has never stopped loving Sakura and that the POAL is important dynamic between them.
> 
> ...



Its not a fandom blowing details out of proportion. Its basically the entire plot of the movie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

> Initial trailer for The Last indicated that, two years later, Naruto is still attracted to Sakura.



In which parallel universe?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Isn't SasuSaku dead already? We know Naruto is still attracted to Sakura and her "increased womanhood" (bless the Japanese) has some effect on him two year later in The Last. And if the forehead poke happens, as laughably out of character, inappropriate and unearned as that may be, it's a familial gesture that would only reinforce Sasuke's revelation of how how he thought of Team 7 as his family.
> 
> I'm calling it like I've always called it. NaruSaku and SasuKarin endgame. These forums will burn come Thursday.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> They are dead serious.



wow

isn't there a scene in the movie when sakura is encouraging hinata about something (probably naruto)
if Naruto and Sakura end up together in the movie that would make Sakura a horrible friend


----------



## Saphira (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> What, Naruto-kunning and a sad cover to a sad song is supposed to be a sign of NaruHina happening? lol.
> 
> The data book confirms (what most sane people already knew) Naruto has never stopped loving Sakura and that the POAL is important dynamic between them.
> 
> ...



You, my friend, have taken delusion to a whole new level


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> wow
> 
> isn't there a scene in the movie when sakura is encouraging hinata about something (probably naruto)
> if Naruto and Sakura end up together in the movie that would make Sakura a horrible friend



↑ Fourth Databook, page 124





> I believe she goes to Sakura because if the manga ends with NaruSaku in epilogue, Hinata feels somehow the need to ask Sakura if she can offer Naruto that thing, assuming that Naruto and Sakura are already dating/engaged. And Sakura, given how she really is a nice girl, assures Hinata that she can do such thing, and maybe who knows, she even helps morally Hinata to do it.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Y'all preemptively  ruining the last predictions thread with your pairing shit, at least let Evil post more spoilers before going nuts and take the movie discussion to the dedicated board.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn  this is getting too far. Discussing pairings is fun, but why so aggressive. Nesha may close this shit.


----------



## JPongo (Nov 4, 2014)

Radice said:


> SasuKarin that shit is more dead than NarSak.
> 
> If Sasuke rejects  Sakura. Why he would accept a crazy fangirl like Karin?



The only reason Sasuke might be interested in Karin is coz she's the only other Uzumaki available since Naruto's taken


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

>ppl whining about pairings

shut up this is where shit goes down.

you'll enjoy the meltdown too. get your popcorns ready.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

i need a sakura version of this for KT header


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy shit 1000+ posts. It's been a long time since I saw that


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto's new DB profile says that he has a "team 7" bond with Sakura and that they share the same pain and hope of saving Sasuke. And that he saw through her failfession.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> They are dead serious.



I feel bad for laughing at this.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

The last thing i wanted in the last prediction thread was pairing tards. I wish Kishi could have made the pairings canon earlier, so atleast during the last week we could have interesting topics here  Though if he did that, half of the fandom would have stopped reading the manga, since most them read it only for those so godly well written pairings.

Not sure how anyone can like pairing shitstorms. It's like listening to broken records. Seems some people like predictable shit.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> >ppl whining about pairings
> 
> shut up this is where shit goes down.
> 
> you'll enjoy the meltdown too. get your popcorns ready.




naruto sucks
kishi sucks
hinata sucks
you sucks
*sprinkles water on your popcorn*


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

gtfo @ "i don't care about pairings but 50% my posts are whining about pairings" people




adee said:


> naruto sucks
> kishi sucks
> hinata sucks
> you sucks
> *sprinkles water on your popcorn*



you must be fun at parties


----------



## Arisu (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i need a sakura version of this for KT header


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Someone is late in the news.
> 
> Kishimoto is writing the movie's story and character design.
> It's a romance movie
> ...



Kishimoto wrote RTN as well. Completely pro NS.

There is such a thing one-sided love, namely NS.

"Said" - in other words, conjecture.

Hinata is a main character and yet Sakura has second billing and has been promoted juxtaposed with Naruto. It's also telling that Studio Pierrot hasn't once leveraged the popularity of SasuSaku (the biggest hetero ship in Japan) when they jumped at the chance to do so with Road to Ninja, going as far as producing RTN!Sasuke related merchandise even though the dude was barely in it.

Last data book entry says this about Sakura's "favourite" box: "Sakura used to hold a goodwill/benevolence towards Sasuke during her childhood. Even after he fell into darkness, that feeling of her didn't vanished." Hardly positive. Karin's is though. It might also be worth considering Itachi's favourite box includes dango (not Konoha or Sasuke),  Minato's favourite isn't Kushina and vince-versa.

You just proved my point.



Crows said:


> Its not a fandom blowing details out of proportion. Its basically the entire plot of the movie.



Given Studio Pierrot's history of marketing their films you are laughably confident.



Arya Stark said:


> In which parallel universe?



30 seconds in: enjoy.



Saphira said:


> You, my friend, have taken delusion to a whole new level



We'll see. I've bookmarked the page. We'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> >ppl whining about pairings
> 
> shut up this is where shit goes down.
> 
> you'll enjoy the meltdown too. get your popcorns ready.



It's like going to the zoo to see monkeys flinging shit at each other, it's fun to watch when they're in their cages(dedicated pairing threads) but you don't want the monkeys running free and smearing shit everywhere.  I mean posting unrelated tumblr stuff in the predictions thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> The last thing i wanted in the last prediction thread was pairing tards. I wish Kishi could have made the pairings canon earlier, so atleast during the last week we could have interesting topics here  Though if he did that, half of the fandom would have stopped reading the manga, since most them read it only for those so godly well written pairings.
> 
> Not sure how anyone can like pairing shitstorms. It's like listening to broken records. Seems some people like predictable shit.


no wait

it was annoying when there was no canon

now that we might get confirmation, watch the other ships sinking is fucking awesome


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> no wait
> 
> it was annoying when there was no canon
> 
> now that we might get confirmation, watch the other ships sinking is fucking awesome



ifkr???

either way it's gonna be hilarious. 

couldn't care less about "stop having fun" guys. i bet most of you shipped NS before.


----------



## Saphira (Nov 4, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> The last thing i wanted in the last prediction thread was pairing tards. I wish Kishi could have made the pairings canon earlier, so atleast during the last week we could have interesting topics here  Though if he did that, half of the fandom would have stopped reading the manga, since most them read it only for those so godly well written pairings.
> 
> Not sure how anyone can like pairing shitstorms. It's like listening to broken records. Seems some people like predictable shit.



It's predictable as fuck, yet some ppl still believe even now that NS is canon. It's pretty hilarious tbh


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> ifkr???
> 
> either way it's gonna be hilarious.
> 
> couldn't care less about "stop having fun" guys. i bet most of you shipped NS before.


the excitement for the breakdown is surely making it even more special


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Ugh, not use to all this pairing faggotry in my predictions thread. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



NH >>>>> [INSERT]


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the excitement for the breakdown is surely making it even more special







Klue said:


> Ugh, not use to all this pairing faggotry in my predictions thread.



Rinnegan's time is over, Klue. Pairings are all there left.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil, where art thou


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 4, 2014)

will the last two chapters be released on Thursday? or Wednesday like last week?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> ifkr???
> 
> either way it's gonna be hilarious.
> 
> couldn't care less about "stop having fun" guys. i bet most of you shipped NS before.



Yes, i ship NS, but not the NS you are talking about.narusasu

I don't know about you guys, but since this is the last chapter i would liked to see a more meaningful/interesting discussion, since this is very last time we are expecting a chapter, but whatever, i guess.


----------



## lathia (Nov 4, 2014)

Some of you guys just want to see the world burn. What post# is Evil's?


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

At this point the pairing debate is more about being right than giving a shit who ends up with who.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

> meaningful/interesting discussion



yeah let's discuss about

umm....

???

Who is Tobi? 

We can't post emotional shit in this thread because Nesha moves them to Convo. What's so "deep" things you want to discuss on the bloody last chapter?


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ugh, not use to all this pairing faggotry in my predictions thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just imagine all their babies and the doujutsus possibilities.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally the last chapter bitches.
I do hope Kishimoto does some good epilogue because fuck the next movie all Naruto movies save the first one were pure garbage IMO


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

But what would be the mix of Hamura & Hagoromo genes meeting up again?

Possibilities are endless. 

Mein Gott, here you have a "meaningful convo".


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> But what would be the mix of Hamura & Hagoromo genes meeting up again?
> 
> Possibilities are endless.
> 
> Mein Gott, here you have a "meaningful convo".


You mean for the movie?

Kinda redundant plot though don't you think? 

I like the one where aliens come more. Even if it's DBZ like, at least it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

epilogue shows a pink haired girl with Byakugan eyes

 the end


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> epilogue shows a pink haired girl with Byakugan eyes
> 
> the end



That's better


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 4, 2014)

I predict kids, lots and lots of kids!


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

I predict we see Shikamaru's first born is a girl like he planned in Part I when he thought he was about to get rekt.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

adee said:


> You mean for the movie?
> 
> Kinda redundant plot though don't you think?
> 
> I like the one where aliens come more. Even if it's DBZ like, at least it has a lot of potential.



They are swapping the usual Nardo filler princess with Hinata.  But I'll take what I get.

I'm talking about potential NaruHina children.

They would be OP.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> They are swapping the usual Nardo filler princess with Hinata.  But I'll take what I get.
> 
> I'm talking about potential NaruHina children.
> 
> They would be OP.


Oh yeah, Golden byakugam incoming for real.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto and Sakura's kid with Byakugō would rek Naruto and Hinata's kid and his obsolete dōjutsu.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

adee said:


> Oh yeah, Golden byakugam incoming for real.



Back to the basics. 




adee said:


> Even if it's DBZ like, at least it has a lot of potential.



DBZ had aliens as soon as Goku had children. I approve.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 4, 2014)

So is Evil going to come here again in a few hours? For real? My body begs for sleep, but....


----------



## Saphira (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> They are swapping the usual Nardo filler princess with Hinata.  But I'll take what I get.
> 
> I'm talking about potential NaruHina children.
> 
> They would be OP.



SS kids wouldn't be exactly weak either. They'll have sharingan and if they manage to get ms even better. Also, they'll inherit sakura's chakra control which is nice...there are a lot of possibilities here too  



@adee  holy shit, you know something didn't go quite well in this manga since golden byakugam is starting to seem likely


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Since we got space ninjas, fuck it. Kishi should borrow from some more from Toriyama and Togashi.

Picture this.

Several years from now, Part III kicks off with the appearance of a new enemy, a new species bioengineered by Orochimaru using the DNA of various powerful shinobi like Nagato, Madara, Hashirama, Sasuke, Kimimaro, Nardo and the Sauce amongst others. These motherfuckers are hardcore. Their leader is the only one that has his shit directly from Kaguya. They're basically like Chimera Ants but without the faggotry that Togashi. Initially designed to help Orochimaru achieve transcendence, this new species revolts, turns on him and their leadership turns him into his bitch, though Oro eventually turns on him later down the line. Anyway, these new lizardninjawhateverthefucks decide to take out the strongest of mankind so they can reshape the world in their vision. Cue insta deaths of a couple of konoha 11 members and other named characters nobody really gives a fuck.

new part iii right there

I should write fan fiction, brehs.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't believe this is finally over. After years, I may even read the chapter.

One good thing Naruto taught me was to never trust ongoing series. They just drag and drag, corrupting everything that was once good in them.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> yeah let's discuss about
> 
> umm....
> 
> ...



Lol chill.

I meant something like posting the whole impression about the manga or what was left desired to some people. Just any thoughts about the fact that this manga is ending. Sure, this is a prediction thread, but till new spoilers appear, there is not much to be discussed about the chapter anyway. If it was, there would be less tumbrl posts in this thread and more focus on the content of the chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

adee said:


> Oh yeah, Golden byakugam incoming for real.



Damnit.  

If only Neji was alive to witness such day...



Saphira said:


> SS kids wouldn't be exactly weak either. They'll have sharingan and if they manage to get ms even better. Also, they'll inherit sakura's chakra control which is nice...there are a lot of possibilities here too



I can see NH kid and SS kid being veeeery bad rivals.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope Kishi confirms the pairings in the manga not the movie
if it happens in the movie the losers will deny that the movie is canon


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder whether we'll see Kakashi becoming Hokage in 699, or he'll just randomly pop up as one in the movie 


I mean, Tsunade is still alive and kickin'.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2014)

KarSas kids > all other combos


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Damnit.
> 
> If only Neji was alive to witness such day...
> 
> I can see NH kid and SS kid being veeeery bad rivals.



Rivals... yessss.   For some reason, I'm hoping for two girls.  We have seen enough of two rival boys. If one of them is a girl and the other a boy, it would devolve into some kind of tsundere romance.  Although... given their failure to write meaningful parts for women that aren't love rivals, maybe I would go for the tsundere after all...


Btw, is Hinata still the heiress to the Hyuga clan? Or Hiashi changed it to Hanabi? I kinda got lost on that.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 4, 2014)

pls kishi, don't ruin the last uchiha bloodline. let him be with karin. hinata and naruto get together, and sakura can be with the hard worker rocklee. there everyone will be happy, and i get to imagine how powerful naruto and sauske kids will be


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> pls kishi, don't ruin the last uchiha bloodline. let him be with karin. hinata and naruto get together, and sakura can be with the hard worker rocklee. there everyone will be happy, and i get to imagine how powerful naruto and sauske kids will be



Less powerful than their parents as they wouldn't be Indra/Asura incarnations.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> he poked her head according to some girl here called evil who always provides spoilers but never says what happens. instead, she leaves us cryptic clues.



And also said something like "come on guys seriously you all have seen the movie spoilers" when asked about pairings. also vague.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi becoming Scrubkage is probably the worst shit to happen in Naruto for me personally.

Fans following the series for 15 years watched Naruto rise from dead last to the equivalent of Ninja Jesus. He's the fucking messiah. Everyone loves him. Nobody can beat him in a fight. He's worked hard, has the right mind, he's matured, he's become a reputable shinobi with unparalleled charisma and whatnot - but nah, rather than give him his due, Kishi retires Tsunade, makes Kakashi the Sixth (throwing Konohamaru's prediction out of the window), and two years later Naruto has a terrible design, still takes orders from Shikamaru, and is probably still a genin.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

We might see him as Hokage in the chapter to be released with the Last.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiden said:


> And also said something like "come on guys seriously you all have seen the movie spoilers" when asked about pairings. also vague.



That might have just been about Sasuke leaving the village, not pairings directly.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah that's what I meant.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Less powerful than their parents as they wouldn't be Indra/Asura incarnations.



Just less powerful all around.


----------



## thinmints (Nov 4, 2014)

been a long journey,...comes to a close this week


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiden said:


> We might see him as Hokage in the chapter to be released with the Last.



I'm sure we will.

That still means we're supposed to buy Naruto become Hokage without ever seeing him lead a team, let alone a fucking village of several thousand lol.

Kishi is a cunt.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2014)

Given the "Naruto manga" ends this week, going by Kishi's previous schedule, I guess we'll have 4-6 months off before he hits us with "Part 3" or the sequel to the series.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

^
 ......


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Or you know, a little short chapter with a grown Naruto and his kid. Nothing more really. As that's what it sounds like. Similar, to his comment on wanting to make a Minato Gaiden, didn't really happen.

I think you guys really just have a hard time letting go.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishi did the same thing when Part 1 ended before Part 2 started. He took a break that lasted some months. Rest assured, some thing will happen here or it'll be a longer break especially with what's said about him starting a series with Naruto as an adult and the fact it was said Naruto "won't really be ending" even before that. We'll see an epilogue and then the next part will start sometime next year with Naruto as an adult with a kid like Goku. 

Easy to predict really.


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 4, 2014)

I've always been rather partial to the idea of each member of Team Seven winding up with someone else. so Naruto with Hinata, Sakura with Lee or whoever, Sasuke with Karin, or random filler for the final two I don't really care.

But anyway, the manga would then end with Naruto's son, Sasuke's son, and Sakura's daughter all winding up on a team led by one of the Konoha 11 (I think Lee), and then them just so happening to wind up as "Team 7". 

Though this might have been stolen from a fanfic. I'm not telling


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 4, 2014)

i should be more clear. i mean, i'm interested in those powers mixing up (uchiha eyes with uzumaki chains + life force), and i guess the golden sage byakugan eyes


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ^
> ......



fair point after the "i want to write of Naruto as a father" comment.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi did the same thing when Part 1 ended before Part 2 started. He took a break that lasted some months. Rest assured, some thing will happen here or it'll be a longer break especially with what's said about him starting a series with Naruto as an adult and the fact it was said Naruto "won't really be ending" even before that. We'll see an epilogue and then the next part will start sometime next year with Naruto as an adult with a kid like Goku.
> 
> Easy to predict really.



Part 3?   he said he was DONE with Naruto  Only working on the side in some Naruto related projects but not continuing as a mangaka writing Naruto in a shonen.

Also are we getting the chapter Tomorrow? Or Friday?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi did the same thing when Part 1 ended before Part 2 started. He took a break that lasted some months. Rest assured, some thing will happen here or it'll be a longer break especially with what's said about him starting a series with Naruto as an adult and the fact it was said Naruto "won't really be ending" even before that. We'll see an epilogue and then the next part will start sometime next year with Naruto as an adult with a kid like Goku.
> 
> Easy to predict really.



Here is the problem with that logic. Naruto, the story was clearly not finished then. It is now. 

Like I said, sounds like his comments on the Minato gaiden. If we do get something it'll be a brief here is what Naruto and gang are like post-everything. But not a whole series.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

There's not going to be a Part III. Kishi probably won't write anything for at least a year and just stick to short stories and one shots.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishimoto not being a whore to the almighty yen.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Here is the problem with that logic. Naruto, the story was clearly not finished then. It is now.
> 
> Like I said, sounds like his comments on the Minato gaiden. If we do get something it'll be a brief here is what Naruto and gang are like post-everything. But not a whole series.



? 

It doesn't matter if "Naruto the story" is finished or not considering he can easily create a sequel with Naruto as a father which fulfills said wants. You can have a sequel without it being titled "Naruto" along with that, it's really not that hard. It'll either be a sequel to the series set in the same universe (showing Naruto as a dad) or it'll literally be like DBZ with Naruto as the Goku and his son as the Gohan. 

Also given the type of manga Naruto is and it's popularity, I highly doubt that it'll just end. SJ is going to be milking the Narutoverse for a good while. We're getting something else that just isn't a one-shot. People were saying the same thing back in the day about a "Kakashi Gaiden" not showing what happened in the past and look at what happened. The hints are there, it's just classic Kishi. This is exactly like when people were ducking behind Kishi's other numerous hints in the series. 

It's really just a matter of time when.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> .
> 
> Also given the type of manga Naruto is and it's popularity, *I highly doubt that it'll just end*. SJ is going to be milking the Narutoverse for a good while.



DRAGON BALL says Hi


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2014)

Only, Toriyama wanted to end Dragonball a bunch of times(like with the Freiza saga) and kept getting forced to stretch it out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> DRAGON BALL says Hi



That's my point. 

Toriyama wanted to end DBZ numerous times but they kept the series going. Now you have Kishi saying he wants to draw Naruto as an adult with a kid, Naruto's popularity and SJ behind him? 

Come on now, we know how this works. It's just a matter of people wanting it to end rather than what they see will likely happen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope we get a Naruto: Battle of the Gods movie where he has to fight an Egyptian god cat.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Nov 4, 2014)

I think Sasuke won't get his arm back.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> ?
> 
> It doesn't matter if "Naruto the story" is finished or not considering he can easily create a sequel with Naruto as a father which fulfills said wants. You can have a sequel without it being titled "Naruto" along with that, it's really not that hard. It'll either be a sequel to the series set in the same universe (showing Naruto as a dad) or it'll literally be like DBZ with Naruto as the Goku and his son as the Gohan.
> 
> ...



Kishi said that with being a father, he'd like to write something with Naruto experiencing fatherhood. That does not sound like a Part 3, that sounds like a RtN oneshot chapter, like the current movie tie in chapter. It would not be like dbz, db's story really didn't have one, it was follow the adventure of Goku and friends,  this structure is what allowed DBZ to exist. Naruto never had this structure, there was an actual plot and now it has come to an end. Yes, the Naruto story can and has just come to an end. Just like DB. It is done. Is it finished as a franchise? No, like DB, there will no doubt be more games, the anime is still going,  and then you have the occasional spinoffs. The Kakashi Gaiden actually tied in with the existing plot. That was actually still in play. This won't. Story wise,  as a series, this is the end.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 4, 2014)

So, is there a consensus on whether or not we'll be getting the chapter tomorrow or Thursday?

Because I can just hit this Nyquil and knock out until tomorrow if we're getting it on Thursday


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the chapter Wednesday, or thursday?


----------



## meiton (Nov 4, 2014)

MonkeyDVegetto said:


> I think Sasuke won't get his arm back.


literally made an account just to reply to you but

btw i'm not sure if this is real


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Kishi said that with being a father, he'd like to write something with Naruto experiencing fatherhood. *That does not sound like a Part 3, that sounds like a RtN oneshot chapter,* like the current movie tie in chapter. It would not be like dbz, db's story really didn't have one, it was follow the adventure of Goku and friends,  this structure is what allowed DBZ to exist. Naruto never had this structure, there was an actual plot and now it has come to an end. Yes, the Naruto story can and has just come to an end. Just like DB. It is done. Is it finished as a franchise? No, like DB, there will no doubt be more games, the anime is still going,  and then you have the occasional spinoffs. The Kakashi Gaiden actually tied in with the existing plot. That was actually still in play. This won't. Story wise,  as a series, this is the end.



?

You can't make that deduction with that one comment, that's based on your own opinion. Where in that did it say "on it'll be a one-shot" because it's not in there, again that's based on your own opinion. 

You're putting too much thought into this. 

You can say all of that all you want but if Kishi says he wants to write about Naruto being a dad with a kid with SJ behind him, a company who knows Naruto's popularity and also a company with editors who have influenced him in the past, that's all it'll take in order for a sequel to come. It doesn't have to make sense "in relation to the plot" at the time or if the "story has ended" because they can easily make it continue based on other factors. As stated in this topic, it happened to DBZ numerous times. It's not about structure, it's not about making sense, it's about continuing regardless. You mean to tell me that Kishi, SJ and the editors will care about how much sense it makes if they want to do it and it'll bring in money? Are you kidding me? The same company that skipped most of the Hidan/Kakuzu fight because they wanted to get to Sasuke for that extra buck? 

Come on now. 

Everyone knows Kishi, SJ and the rest of the editors can pull anything from the series and make it continue regardless how much you think it makes sense. It's happened before in this series in the past with other situations that were supposedly done with. The fact remains you think that just because you feel the series has "ended" that's it fully underestimating them potentially doing it because they want to and because of dollars. 

It doesn't deal with plot. It deals with if they want it to continue. You're putting way too much emphasis on if it makes sense to the plot here because we all know that Kishi, SJ and the editors will look over anything and make it connect regardless just to do it. 

It's really that simple.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

meiton said:


> literally made an account just to reply to you but
> 
> btw i'm not sure if this is real



So either the image is fake, the movie is inconsistent with the manga, only Naruto gets his arm back due to Hashirama cells (which is odd because unlike Sasuke he hasn't received any)...

...or Evil lied.


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> ?
> 
> You can't make that deduction with that one comment, that's based on your own opinion. Where in that did it say "on it'll be a one-shot" because it's not in there, again that's based on your own opinion.
> 
> ...


Exactly. So, who's ready for the mess that will be part 3?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Those pictures look pretty fan made. Seen ton of that nonsense this evening.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Three things people have a hard time accepting.

1. Naruhina
2.SasuSaku
3. Part 3

I don't know how people can deny Kishi opened a whole new door by introducing this Moon Clan of Kaguya's , Kishi is already using the databook to confirm that Hamura led their  clan to the Moon. It's only a matter of time before his  descendants  (like Toneri) start popping up out the woodwork, kinda like Akatsuki.

To all of those people who were confused by Kaguya's abrupt intro and ending,  she was a plot device to expand on Hagoromos origins, and to lay the groundwork of the next conflict for the New Era. There's a reason Hamura's fate, Kaguya and BZ  's motivations were left unexplored.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> So either the image is fake, the movie is inconsistent with the manga, only Naruto gets his arm back due to Hashirama cells (which is odd because unlike Sasuke he hasn't received any)...
> 
> ...or Evil lied.



Evil hardly lies ever. We know they are getting their arms back using apparently Hashirama's cells.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2014)

fuck Hashirama cells...


I want Cyborg arm Sasuke using Robo-path.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto was probably the only one to get his arm back.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

adee said:


> Oh yeah, Golden byakugam incoming for real.



NH kids were just revealed. Neither of them inherited the Byakugan it seems.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 4, 2014)

I think Sasuke will be able to get his arm back but will pass on it. He will keep his missing as a reminder to himself of the wrong path he walked.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Hashirama power and a Sasuke Centric Chapter could be very dangerous. Dem Senju & Uchiha powers combined causes shit storms of great magnitude.....


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> NH kids were just revealed. Neither of them inherited the Byakugan it seems.



Already? Where was this.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 4, 2014)

When is the chapter coming out?


----------



## meiton (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Already? Where was this.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

OMG EVIL IS BACK!


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Just let us know if it is true first. Cause his daughter is totally adorable in that fake art.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

What do you think Evil? Authentic?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> OMG EVIL IS BACK!



Here we go again


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

So are those pics legit?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

I wanna see dem pink haired kids.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh boy


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 4, 2014)

Pink haired duckbutts plz.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I wanna see dem pink haired kids.



Oh yes!


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

God yes Evil!!!


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh man, Sasuke and Sakura's kids will be wow if NaruHina's are real.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome back Evil, in b4 1k viewers.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2014)

so are these real or not?


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

Everyone's life is depending on Evil.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 4, 2014)

This is interesting, if those pics are real than the Last Movie will end with a time skip. 

So 700 is not the epilogue, but the prologue to the movie?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Already? Where was this.



Sasuke doesn't seem to have his arm back in the movie. Does only Naruto get his arm restored by Hashirama cells?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Pink haired uchihas? ....


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so glad I stayed up late.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil clarify to us if these sketches are real or not??


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

I think evil just hinted there is indeed an epilogue.


----------



## Monna (Nov 4, 2014)

Dat fanart


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Give us hints EVIL!!


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Already? Where was this.



???
are you confirming that Naru/hina is confirmed?
not that we needed that considering we had all the movie info that basically reeks out of it,


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 4, 2014)

Are any of those pictures real?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think evil just hinted there is indeed an epilogue.



Not necessarily. If there isn't, then Evil probably wouldn't know any more about the contents of the movie than we do and is genuinely surprised to see the kids. Which do not look Kishimoto-designed at all.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

one evil post and the viewers increased by 300


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil right now


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> one evil post and the viewers increased by 300



Yeah, I love those dynamics


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Not necessarily. If there isn't, then Evil probably wouldn't know any more about the contents of the movie than we do and is genuinely surprised to see the kids. Which do not look Kishimoto-designed at all.



Well, if it's not an epilogue then it's simply naruhina


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think evil just hinted there is indeed an epilogue.



Yup, the "already" probably means she saw NH children in the epilogue that may or may not be those on the  drawings that are currently going around.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Already? Where was this.



epic reply  
Evil do we get a Kakashi and Guy  brotherhood moment? 
2- Sai, Tell me about Sai. Does he at least appears?

Last but not least, does Oro publicly acknoledge Kabuto as a son? yea im streching it with this one.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think evil just hinted there is indeed an epilogue.



And I think Evil simply asked two questions and is still waiting for an answer


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Yup, the "already" probably means she saw NH children in the epilogue that may or may not be those on the  drawings that are currently going around.



Thisssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Yup, the "already" probably means she saw NH children in the epilogue that may or may not be those on the  drawings that are currently going around.



This!!       .


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 4, 2014)

lol, the forum shut down on my end for a second

It has begun


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 4, 2014)

omg database error already and all we got at this point are just vague hints from Evil 

imagine when the chapter's already out 

predictions of NF crashing might actually come true


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

So...it begins


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

All I have to say.

Is.



+



=



and


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

fcking from 400 to 800 guest in a few minutes


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Evil clarify to us if these sketches are real or not??



I doubt Evil would know anything about that


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil has so much fucking power.....


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 4, 2014)

Shit is about to hit the fan.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

expect the forums to shut down if and when he confirms Naru/hina


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...


naruhina. LMAO

It's over.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> omg database error already and all we got at this point are just vague hints from Evil
> 
> imagine when the chapter's already out



This site will collapse


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> lol, the forum shut down on my end for a second
> 
> It has begun



Whether or not Evil confirms it determines how NA will react to it. 
Evil is the entire Naruto fanbase in her/his hand right now.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

holy shit,
Naruhina confirmed!!!!!!
2 children1!!!


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

so the son's name is Neji
lol


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...



Naruto uses the sun's power to resurrect Neji as a plant???


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...



Naruto and Hinata = Neji and whatever Sunflower means in Japanese.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

WAIT WAIT

THE KIDS ARE REAL?

NOOOOO WAY

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAY


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> one evil post and the viewers increased by 300



And now we have more than 900 members, nothing short to be the last chapter.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy shit!!!!


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

Going by Evil's word,he seems to have seen the kids too..unless it was just trolling..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto and Hinata screw and they got a sunflower. LoL


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...



Naruto and Hinata name their son Neji?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji is the name of their son!
the forums are going to explode with this!!!


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto and hinata name their kid neji and hinata?? Wait...hinata means sun and sunflower right? Neji means nail...but i could be wrong


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...



Naruto bones Hinata?

Sounds about right.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 4, 2014)

This place is about to break


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...



NEJI AND HIMAWARI!! That's how the NH children are called.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...


I think I got it. Uzumaki means swirl+Hyuga meaning sun =Neji(Neji's name means spin) and sunflower? I don't get the last one.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

narutos son is neji or he revives neji?


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

naruhina confirm


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Naruto and Hinata = Neji



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg-wtsocxHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait wait, those pics were real?

Their kids are Neji and Hima?

Evil-senpai pls, holy fuck, what?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

Their daughter Himawari?


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

I still think mine is better. Naruto calls upon the power of the fucking sun and revives Neji as a Zetsu


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

A thousand people viewing the thread...Good job Kishi!


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji and Himawari.


The database error begins.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Godamn database error.  We're gonna crash at this rate.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Does Sasuke get his arm back or not?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 4, 2014)

GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!!! 

You're shitty me! Obviously the pink = sakura + fireball = uchiha katon = Sasuke has 2 boys (male screws) and 1 girl..a flower.

I hate this shit so much! I hope Karin murders sakura and sasuke kids!


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So it seems we will get a proper epilogue where everyone is grown up as it seems Evil's hints are about Naruto and Hinata's kids.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 4, 2014)

omg this thread is on fire ahahahaha and its just gonna get worse



Some people just wanna watch the world burn (and evil is one of them)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 4, 2014)

Gods bless you Evil 

And lol the forum activity is nuts. These last days are gonna be amazing


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji and Himawari are their children???


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

What about sasusaku????


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

It's more like good job Evil!!!


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Well that explains that frown on little Neji's face. Is the kid going to be a genius like his Uncle though?


----------



## Mofo (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishimoto makes roughly 7-8 million USD a year, from this we can infer that the return Shonen Jump gets from the manga easily exceeds that figure by an order of magnitude or two.  This data  can be further extrapolated from the  length Shuiesha goes in order to  protect Naruto's IP, for example they do even have guidelines concerning  the spikes in his hair. It would be  commercially unsavvy to drop the property, especially when it's enjoying new  popularity. You can expect the franchise to continue (Part III or under different guise), they will milk the cow for all its worth. Perhaps they'll change the themes,  Kishimoto will be given the  freedoom    of  introducing mature twists and convey the message to an adult audience (and Naruto is really popular among adult readers).
Long story short, Naruto pays  salaries for many people and since the industry as a whole is in the direst condition, it would be stupid to stop it there.
Moreover there are gadget, there is the anime, the international release, the movies, the videogames.  Few mangakas had it as good as Kishimoto and the chances he manages to build another manga this strong are low, better  capitalize on his core audience and reshape the story than to start something else.  Naruto will continue, IMHO, too much money and too many backroom deals are involved.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

This place is gonna crash. I've already gotten Database Error 3 times now.


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji and Himawari...


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg-wtsocxHY[/YOUTUBE]


Is this a joke or something more? Kid isn't named Neji?

All these goddamn datebase errors. NF is going to break in half in a couple of mins.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto represents the swirly pastry looking thing

Hinata is the Sun

These two added together = Neji and Himawari.

The names of Naruto and Hinata's children


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

oh well now we can probably reach 2000+ and more


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> This place is gonna crash. I've already gotten Database Error 3 times now.



Yeah enough with the users


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

Now what if, the sun is about Sasuke and is Sasuke and Karin and their son is a Hyuga?

 1260 members, forum crashing in 3..2...


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...



NARUHINA AND KIDS CONFIRMED


----------



## Circe (Nov 4, 2014)

Ooh, girl I am ready for this #drama.





Geg said:


> I still think mine is better. Naruto calls upon the power of the fucking sun and revives Neji as a Zetsu


I've heard that

*Spoiler*: __ 



apparently Neji does come back. As the film villain's puppet.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 4, 2014)

Traffic gave me a database error.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> All I have to say.
> 
> Is.
> 
> ...



Holy shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Yep 2k members incoming


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

We're crashing this site.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2014)

Sun -> Plasma/hot lava

Therefore...


Naruto 'nails' Mei.

and their son is zetsu.

Good spoiler, Evil.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats to the NaruHina fandom.

NaruSaku am cry.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil, any SasuSaku-kids you wanna talk about???


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

There's a Chinese forum that has the names as Himawari and Boruto (Bolt, lol) next to the pictures:


----------



## freeforall (Nov 4, 2014)

here comes the STORM!
[youtube]QYSYAHDKtvM[/youtube]


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Does he become hokage though or is Kakashi still reining?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have spawns, I repeat we have spawns. Expect crash in 3.... 2 .....


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

The forums is crashing!!!
Naru/hina confirmed is killing the forum


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

damn the site is crashing people love parings


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

@ Boruto 

If thats what Naruto named his first born Son, holy shit,


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Every 30seconds there's an increase in 100 users


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> The forums is crashing!!!
> Naru/hina confirmed is killing the forum


mbxx has already migrated some of NF servers to his porn website it seems


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy shit, look at the guests!!!


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto named his son Bolt...like the dog...


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 4, 2014)

It keeps happening


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

I think he probably named him neji that's all going by Evil spoilers.
Their son may have a special byakugan like the villain because assuming the sketches are real, his eye look like byakugan aside of the irises.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

1812 users!!!


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil!!!!!! What happened to sasuke?!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 4, 2014)

1800 users.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Everyone from tumblr to twitter to narutobase and 4chan is clogging this place up.
The second great shitstorm of NF can now begin.


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

Man don't want to destroy the forums...



Let's just cool down



Take a seat under a nice tree



And have a refreshing salad.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil posted a video quoted and posted a video laughing and then no.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

I think he probably named him neji that's all going by Evil spoilers.
Their son may have a special byakugan like the villain because assuming the sketches are real, his eye look like byakugan aside of the irises.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 4, 2014)

Haha this guest count is awesome :rofl


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

In b4 Evil left.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Come on, guys break the site!

Also, Boruto? I thought it was neji?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 4, 2014)

come on. can't you guys even follow the rules of the final thread? If every post is about how many viewing this thread. It kinda makes a shitty "prediction" thread.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

This website is crashing


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the excitement causing all the forum errors?  From too many users?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like Naruto inherited Minato's skill for naming things.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

1800 guests!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh fuck, it wasn't a screw Evil posted, it was a bolt


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol, what just happened?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

holy shieeeeeeeeet


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

what an awesome time to wake up


----------



## EminenceHat (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto + Sun powers = Neji and Hinata.

I said.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 4, 2014)

im honored to be apart of the insanity thats happening now.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

SasuSaku confirmed as well
omg


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 4, 2014)

If Naru/Hina is confirmed then I am going out to celebrate tomorrow


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whuuuuut????????????



Geg said:


> Oh fuck, it wasn't a screw Evil posted, it was a bolt



 oh


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> Let's just cool down
> 
> 
> ...



Is this even a hint?

Why not just burn the forums down to the ground and get it over with?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't tell me Sasuke and Sakura name their kid after a salad.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FAN + SAKURA TREE

UCHIHA + SAKURA

SASUSAKU.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 4, 2014)

No way!? Those are Narutos kids?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 4, 2014)

klad said:


> Everyone from tumblr to twitter to narutobase and 4chan is clogging this place up.
> The second great shitstorm of NF can now begin.



November 4th, 2014. 

Stories will be told of this night


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait.

WAIT

Tree is Sakura. Fan is Sasuke. 

NOOO WAY

DSAJFLSDFS


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Sasuke and Sakura will name their kid Sarada?


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 4, 2014)

hahahahaah 1999 users more evil more!!!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

We have actualy either a posiblity that Hinata marries Uzumaki, but there are more Uzumakis



Members with more than 3k posts and members more than 3 years should have priority in the forums. So for loyalty fuck the others...xD

CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 1919 (130 MEMBERS AND 1789 GUESTS)

Now


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

so what's up with the second one?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Annnnnnd goodbye nf. It's been a pleasure knowing you all.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 4, 2014)

Database error XDDDD


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke + sakura= salad?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

We have actualy either a posiblity that Hinata marries Uzumaki, but there are more Uzumakis



Members with more than 3k posts and members more than 3 years should have priority in the forums. So for loyalty fuck the others...xD

CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 1919 (130 MEMBERS AND 1789 GUESTS)

Now


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't tell me Sasuke and Sakura's son is named Salad. 

So if Sasuke tosses him in the air is he TOSSING HIS SALAD?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

OMG!!!!


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, this place is going to riot. Sasuke and Sakura...


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 4, 2014)

2000+ users in this thread.
and sasusaku confirmed?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Really Sasu saku confirmed


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke + Sakura..


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## gabzilla (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salad


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Don't tell me Sasuke and Sakura's son is named Salad.
> 
> So if Sasuke tosses him in the air is he TOSSING HIS SALAD?



Son?

BREAK DAMN YOU


----------



## Ruby (Nov 4, 2014)

SasuSaku cannon


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> November 4th, 2014.
> 
> Stories will be told of this night



A glorious night indeed.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Well who is getting the bigger hailstorm?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't deal with these Database errors.

Do me a favor guys, everyone out but Evil. I promise I'll tell you all about it later


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> so what's up with the second one?



uchiha fan  + sakura tree=


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Sauce and Sakura salad


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Don't tell me Sasuke and Sakura's son is named Salad.
> 
> So if Sasuke tosses him in the air is he TOSSING HIS SALAD?



Okay that was funny.

Temari uses a fan.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 4, 2014)

Two children?! it keeps getting better xD


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Have some moon people.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

but a salad?


----------



## sanqiqi339 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarada???? Sanada?????


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Have some moon people.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 4, 2014)

How funny would it be if Evil was trolling right now


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

man i am scared of refreshing the pages and getting database error, evil PLS


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Well who is getting the bigger hailstorm?



Don't care. Bring on the fucking glorious storm. MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Nov 4, 2014)

For God's sake, I'm going to die here!  SasuSaku cannon!!!  <3


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

You people are crazy.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 4, 2014)

Guys I think we're misinterpreting the hint. Sasuke and Sakura aren't gonna have a kid called Salad, Sasuke is instead going to toss Sakura's salad


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU



RIP in pieces forum.

I'll be back in 5 hours to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

bruh is nf messing up for anyone else?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

SS gets a daughter while NH a son.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though no one is listening....

Once again he's confirming Sasuke x Sakura. This one is even more obvious!

Whats on the back of Uchihas?

A FAN!

What type of tree is that?

SAKURA

....something about a salad?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

i think Evil's hint is about something cool going on between Sakura and Sauce(for the salad)


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

yea the sketches seem real.

sasu saku confirmed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU



I don't get this picture 

Male SS son x Uzumari daughter? LOL


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 4, 2014)

So it's official, eh? I can finally post this?

Good.

[youtube]Jmd4OLzhQw0[/youtube]


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU



Evil stop, you're playing with forces you cannot comprehend


----------



## naruto27 (Nov 4, 2014)

Not a fan of pairing wars etc but if true this outcome makes me happy.

Sad for Sakura's character though. If she really ends up with Sauske she really experiences no growth and ended as pathetic as she started. Oh well.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

naruto has a son and sasuke a daugther


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

aww, NH son and SS daughter. SO cute 

oh no, the other way round


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> SS gets a daughter while NH a son.



This sounds right.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 4, 2014)

I am very pleased.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU




OH MY GOD YUP I'M OFFICIALLY DEAD


----------



## thecerealgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

サラだ = SA-RA-DA?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU



Well if their kids are going to be opposite genders...then I'm pretty sure their going to have a tsundere romance...like their fathers.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU



The colors are wrong, but doesn't this hint towards Karin and Sasuke?

The fan - cherry tree - salad thing earlier could have been anything.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

A part of me wants to refresh to check for more.

Another part of me can't handle the database errors.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU



So I guess the sharingan dies with Sasuke...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovely said:


> I am very pleased.


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

NH has a daughter and a son. Looks like the NH son hooks up with the SS daughter?


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Nov 4, 2014)

SOMEBODY.HELP.NOW.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

well is the kid pink haired then my theory would be right?


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 4, 2014)

I think I got it:

Naru/Hina and Sasu/Saku both have 2 kids: a boy and a girl each.

Notice how the gender symbols have a pink male symbol and a blue female symbol, meant to show that they both have two kids.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait, is that confirming SS or is the salad supposed to mean Sasuke "tossed" Sakura and the image is supposed to stand for SasuKarin?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

their children will be able to have the relationship their father never could


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke gets a daughter!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

adee said:


> Oh yeah, Golden byakugam incoming for real.




DAAAAMN


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

om0cha said:


> There's a Chinese forum that has the names as Himawari and Boruto (Bolt, lol) next to the pictures:



This nukka called his son Boruto?


----------



## Plague (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet fuck! Anyone else getting database errors!?

Lurkers! GO HOME! XDDD Y9ou're fucking it up for all of us! lmao

From what I can tell it looks like NH Son will marry SS daughter.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 4, 2014)

SasuSaku confirmed?


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke gets a daughter!



So NaruHina have a daughter and son...right?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man don't want to destroy the forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The fan is the symbol of the Uchiha.

A Sakura Tree.


Good mercy. SasuSaku became canon with a Child.:sanji
















What am I supposed to feel?:sanji


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

i told you guys hinata was fucking pregnant


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The colors are wrong, but doesn't this hint towards Karin and Sasuke?
> 
> The fan - cherry tree - salad thing earlier could have been anything.



:rofl .......


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

So Karin got Sasuke and Sakura got tossed. Looks like she's forever alone.

Or Evil's KakaSaku picture yesterday had a meaning beyond their common arrival.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

What kind of clown calls his son Boruto?


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

If their kids already dating,it would be epic proportion of fan service by Kishi..


----------



## Aphelion (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2014)

oh man the forum is crashing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil - The most powerful person on the net  atm.


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> So Karin got Sasuke and Sakura got tossed. Looks like she's forever alone.
> 
> Or Evil's KakaSaku picture yesterday had a meaning beyond their common arrival.



No, I had the symbols mixed.

Should be.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Lurkers, shoooo!!!  

You're not making evil's job any easier. (lol)


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

is this their daughter?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

wait so shika and temari have a daughter>


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuckin' Bolt


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

is this their daughter?


----------



## Garvo (Nov 4, 2014)

NARUSAKU CANNON THE MOVIE IS JUST A FILLER


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I had the symbols mixed.
> 
> Should be.



?????
what does it mean??


----------



## Choco (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> So Karin got Sasuke and Sakura got tossed. Looks like she's forever alone.
> 
> Or Evil's KakaSaku picture yesterday had a meaning beyond their common arrival.



 Oh no. Oh noooo


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Sauce will have a sexy daughter huh


----------



## EminenceHat (Nov 4, 2014)

NARUSASU :V


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait, it's the same thing, they're both getting 2 of both maybe?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> This nukka called his son Boruto?


Should've gone with Burrito.


VolatileSoul said:


> The fan is the symbol of the Uchiha.
> 
> A Sakura Tree.
> 
> ...



Let the chaos flow through you as from the impending storm that has arrived.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> is this their daughter?



I thought I saw someone say that was Asuma and Kurenai's kid maybe?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil, what about that damn salad!! LOL!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

SS kid is boy?


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Nov 4, 2014)

Garvo said:


> NARUSAKU CANNON THE MOVIE IS JUST A FILLER




WAAAT~  AHAHAHA  never!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm confused


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I had the symbols mixed.
> 
> Should be.



Female Uchiha? O lord....... who could that be?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

not sure if old


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> What kind of clown calls his son Boruto?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

And have a refreshing salad.[/QUOTE]



Evil said:


> No, I had the symbols mixed.
> 
> Should be.



Female Uchiha and Male Uzumaki. So Naruto and Sasuke's kid get together.:sanji













Doing what their daddy's wanted to but could not.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 4, 2014)

female is ♀ male is ♂


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> is this their daughter?



I think this is supposed to Asuma and Kurenai's kid.

These poor kids are named buruto and sarada.


----------



## luckytrash (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't mess with me, please... SasuKarin? Sasuke tossed Sakura like a salad? god no


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 4, 2014)

fucking database error

fucking make this crash sttaaahhhppp 



vered said:


> is this their daughter?



asuma and kurenai's kid? 

so kawaiiii


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 4, 2014)

Clue on name of SS child?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Do Narutos child and Sasukes get together ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil is making the whole Naruto internet fanbase bend to her will right now, thats power


----------



## emachina (Nov 4, 2014)

So, here I am catching up on the predictions, bitching about pairing talk , and everything else. Evil shows up and damn near crashes the forum. Not going to lie. Wish I had that kind of power.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Do people not know the correct gender insignias?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope they are beautiful


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto names his son Burrito???


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil you gut us hella confused now!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok, so now it's female Uchiha + male Uzumaki.

...is this an epilogue hint? It goes THAT far into the future?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

we'll need to wait for the chapters to come.
evil holds all the power.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Clue on name of SS child?



Somethin bout salad?


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarada and Neji sittin' in a tree...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 4, 2014)

who the fuck is evil 


why the fuck is this happenin 


i need nicotine


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

we'll need to wait for the chapters to come.
evil holds all the power.


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2014)

what about yamato.. ?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Im tellinnyou sasukd disses sakura with the head poke and leaves with karin and taka


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

If the pictures are legit, at least Boruto inherited his grandfather's fashion sense.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Evil is making the whole Naruto internet fanbase bend to her will right now, thats power



No, that is the true Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil right now:


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil right now:


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Sarada and Neji sittin' in a tree...



It's Bolt and Sarada. 

Bolt and salad sound like dirty puns.


----------



## Circe (Nov 4, 2014)

What kind of Angel's Egg-looking shit.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

so sasuke tosses sakura salad and goes with karin


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

But where is mah Obito name?


----------



## Aiku (Nov 4, 2014)

.........


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Uchiha symbol + female symbol = girl

Uzumaki symbol + male symbol = boy


----------



## emachina (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay, still not sure if that picture of the kids is real. But if it is. WHY THE FUCK DO THEY HAVE WHISKERS? What? Did they inherit chibi Kuramas. Because if they did , well, that would be fucking cute as hell. But still!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mods please tell us when Evil logs off so I can go back to studying like I should be


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 4, 2014)

I just hope Evil isn't trolling ;_;


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 4, 2014)

Minato
Naruto
Boruto

Lol Naruto you fool


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Naruto names his son Burrito???
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I fucking wish. 



NatsumiKaah said:


> Evil right now:



And some of us have gone full Barbosa with the chaos. I know I have. 

Evil, try to break it one more time!


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 4, 2014)

^if it's a girl, the SS kid's name could just be 'Sara'da.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

*A quiz for you*

Since Sakura has the Konoha headband on . . .

How long before Konoha erases her children's existence?

If they are found to be Uchiha, they will not be as safe as the "happy ending" you are all thinking.

Hashirama failed to protect the Uchiha after his death (somewhat of Madara's ironic self-fulfilling prophecy) just like Naruto is destined to not live forever...


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Gabe said:


> so sasuke tosses sakura salad and goes with karin



it's not clear and it be be interpreted in 2 ways, one like you said and the other is Sasuke and sakura having a boy named sarada or something like that and it befriends Naruto's daughter.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 4, 2014)

will the chapters come on Wednesday then?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Nov 4, 2014)

Where the hell did you guys get Karin out of a salad?


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> It's Bolt and Sarada.
> 
> Bolt and salad sound like dirty puns.



Boruto Uzumaki...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

> *Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1823 (162 members and 1661 guests)*



if this forum crash when madara revealed to be the 6th coffin and obito's reveal

it's definitly crashing tomorrow


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Uchiha symbol + female symbol means is a girl.

Uzumaki symbol + male symbol means is a boy.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Right on time I see.


----------



## auzhora (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto + Sun (power up?)=Neji + Hinata


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Boruto Uzumaki  I fucking can't 



Sara sounds kinda hot


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

where is the karin thing coming from?


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 4, 2014)

Some people are confused by gender symbols:


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> it's not clear and it be be interpreted in 2 ways, one like you said and the other is Sasuke and sakura having a boy named sarada or something like that and it befriends Naruto's daughter.


actually evil inverted the symbols, so i dont see how a male uzumaki would have to do with Karin

makes more sense if its about Naruto's son with Sasuke's daugher, though in this invert the colors should also be fixed


----------



## rageofkyubii (Nov 4, 2014)

emachina said:


> Okay, still not sure if that picture of the kids is real. But if it is. WHY THE FUCK DO THEY HAVE WHISKERS? What? Did they inherit chibi Kuramas. Because if they did , well, that would be fucking cute as hell. But still!



Naruto was born with his whiskers. He didn't get them from having Kurama sealed in him


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Boruto Uzumaki...



It should've been Burrito Uzumaki. Damn it Naruto.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

EVIL! What about that goddamn SALAD???? Ahahahahaha XD


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Who gets Naruto's cute daughter though? Shikamaru better have a son or is it Gaara?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi have no kids


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiden said:


> where is the karin thing coming from?



From some people arses!  There's no Karin.


----------



## Default (Nov 4, 2014)

Post your reaction when you see Itachi in the last page


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji means screw. Naruto's son's name is Bolt. Fucking genius Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

they are thinking of Karin because of the other picture that Evil posted, but then she inverted, which might point that she doesnt want the wrong message being passed


----------



## anon2014 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I had the symbols mixed.
> 
> Should be.



Pretty confused here. 0-> is male and 0+ is female, but pink=female and blue=male in modern western culture at least.

Which way?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

*Evil*,

what becomes of Taka?  They would be better off if they were crushed under that building Sasuke destroyed if Sasuke does not create his own village to protect them like the family he reminded him of at this moment:


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

So Naruto's son name is bolt??
he looks more Minatoish  in style.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 4, 2014)

Confirmed SS is giving the most entertaining reactions.


I can't wait to see their little girl.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn, so Sakura actually got Sauce's D


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

Karin is for Suigetsu only..


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

The salad is obviously children a.k.a. sex.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

So Naruto's son name is bolt??
he looks more Minatoish  in style.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 4, 2014)

Default said:


> Post your reaction when you see Itachi in the last page



GOOD


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> if this forum crash when madara revealed to be the 6th coffin and obito's reveal
> 
> it's definitly crashing tomorrow



I'm so sad I missed that


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 4, 2014)

I mean if Minato and Kushina will name their son after a fucking ramen topping I guess salad isn't too bad of a name


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 4, 2014)

The internet meltdowns are too sweet.


----------



## Garvo (Nov 4, 2014)

tears said:


> what about yamato.. ?


Who cares about that bitch


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil is the most powerful person on the internet right now


----------



## Bild (Nov 4, 2014)

The thirst is real.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

bolt thats funny


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6brytuqdNIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## debdeb (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah at this point don't care much for pairings....WHAT HAPPENED TO YAMATO?? Also....what is the fate of taka & orochimaru? do they just disappear into the sunset never to be seen again?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Revolution said:


> The salad is obviously children a.k.a. sex.



Yeah "obviously"... How dare I asking?


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

CHouji and Ino?


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 4, 2014)

we are back and OMFG CHOUJI AND INO NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6brytuqdNIE[/YOUTUBE]



Choinolee threesome no jutsu?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

threesome???
what??


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> CHouji and Ino?



No, it is a love triangle between them.


If true then bullshit from kishimotos part.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy fuck, what was that?

Did we die?

Is it because I don't get the whale clue?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

NF just crashed


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

EVIL WRECKED THE PLACE.

Kudos. Had to get in one last crash eh.


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6brytuqdNIE[/YOUTUBE]



choujiinolee threesome?

 wtf kishi?



...looks like the forums work again/


----------



## Elriga (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6brytuqdNIE[/YOUTUBE]



NO

NO fucking way.

Just NO, she's trolling us now, I know it.

NO


----------



## Bild (Nov 4, 2014)

We went down form near 2000 viewers to 300.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil is galactus


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Threesome with Ino?


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2014)

I saw that coming...

Now for Shikamaru and Temari...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6brytuqdNIE[/YOUTUBE]



Eeeeeeerm


----------



## auem (Nov 4, 2014)

Into will chose Chouji..only natural outcome..Lee will forever be bachelor..


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

So, what's with the humpback whale?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

ino, chouji and lee hell of a threesome


----------



## luckytrash (Nov 4, 2014)

All three of them have kids of their own.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Yea whats with the whale...... lol


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

Database errors are one thing, but what even was that.


----------



## Lumia (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm glad to have witnessed this. Still confusing.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Nov 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Choinolee threesome no jutsu?



Mmm...actually, I'm going for all three of them have been humped. As in, they hook up with someone. Hump. Make babies. Stuff.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Guys they're obviously a team. But where's Shikamaru? ;-)

LMAO @ NF blowing up


----------



## Njaa (Nov 4, 2014)

Well no idea what that last one is. humback whale + Ino Lee and Chouji....all 3 get something?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn, NF died 

dat Evil


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> So, what's with the humpback whale?



>humpback
>possible threesome

Do the math


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

Gonna ask one of the admins to make this section private.

Otherwise there's no way we can talk about this chapter this weekend.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6brytuqdNIE[/YOUTUBE]



Choji married a fatty. Ino married Lee.

Shikamaru left and Lee joined Team 10.

Threesome.


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

Any shikatema hints?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

And we're alive gents.

Threesome? Ino. Fuck yes.


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 4, 2014)

Bummer about SasuSaku. That shit makes me cringe worse than Twilight did. It will be amusing if nothing else to see how this plays out 

But on the brightside NaruHina's kids are adorable (if those pics are accurate). And I'm guessing Naruto and Sauce's kids hook up? Cool beans


----------



## Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> So, what's with the humpback whale?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfB1VdNWtEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Database errors are one thing, but what even was that.


That better be the mods upgrading the site


----------



## freeforall (Nov 4, 2014)

Hump from the humpback whale meaning they all get laid. watch the clip as well.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

Gonna ask one of the admins to make this section private.

Otherwise there's no way we can talk about this chapter this weekend.


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 4, 2014)

Bummer about SasuSaku. That shit makes me cringe worse than Twilight did. It will be amusing if nothing else to see how this plays out 

But on the brightside NaruHina's kids are adorable (if those pics are accurate). And I'm guessing Naruto and Sauce's kids hook up? Cool beans


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Guys they're obviously a team. But where's Shikamaru? ;-)

LMAO @ NF blowing up


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Guys they're obviously a team. But where's Shikamaru? ;-)
> 
> LMAO @ NF blowing up



Having sexy times with Temari.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfB1VdNWtEU[/YOUTUBE]



What about the whales??? XDDD


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

Did shikamaru live up to his dream in part1? I wonder...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

so they all have kids


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Gonna ask one of the admins to make this section private.
> 
> Otherwise there's no way we can talk about this chapter this weekend.



Yeah I agree lol, screw the non-members


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfB1VdNWtEU[/YOUTUBE]



Choji married turtle island.


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Guys they're obviously a team. But where's Shikamaru? ;-)
> 
> LMAO @ NF blowing up



I think that latest hint means their kids are a team (Choji's kid, Ino's kid, Lee's kid).


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Nov 4, 2014)

Hoe many times can NF crash in a day? :


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

We are officially hitting going back in time, posts are being repeated.

Come on ShikaTem.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfB1VdNWtEU[/YOUTUBE]



I don't... I don't understand.

They make like whales and becoming pop singing sensations?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

Lee will marry a fatty.


----------



## Njaa (Nov 4, 2014)

Well Shika is the leader of the defense force thing that was mentioned in one of the movie threads.


----------



## anon2014 (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I had the symbols mixed.
> 
> Should be.



Very confused here still, Evil.

0+ is female and 0-> is male, but pink=female and blue=male in modern western culture.
female uchiha and male uzumaki or vice versa?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

You mean Ino is humping the Choji whale?? XD


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Make the forums private. We'll leak to tumblr, 4chan and narusaku.com. It's already 1300 people lurking this place again.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait a minute... Whale... Kujira...

Chouji x Orochimaru!


----------



## Circe (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> whale shit





> Boruto





> Salad




Goddamn I'm glad this shit is coming to an end.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm too shocked for words.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

The forum really does need to be made private. We just had over 2000 lurkers before the site went down.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Make the forums private. We'll leak to tumblr, 4chan and *narusaku.com*. It's already 1300 people lurking this place again.



:rofl

Anyway yeah it's annoying that it takes forever to load something here. :/


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 4, 2014)

I usually don't give a shit about pairings but seriously..?

So Kishimoto actually did it and made Sasusaku is canon? the most fucked up and one sided pairing in the manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 4, 2014)

Is whale a reference to "wail" here cause they end up alone?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

we need an admin around with urgence


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2014)

so the chapter is coming out today?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Make the forums private. We'll leak to tumblr, 4chan and narusaku.com. It's already 1300 people lurking this place again.



Nay, let her burn. This ship has ran it's natural course there's no turning back now. 

So everyone got fucking busy.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there  that mention what happened to Itachi was revealed?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there  that mention what happened to Itachi was revealed?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

Just put in a request with HR to do so : (.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Do something Mbxx


----------



## Damaris (Nov 4, 2014)

This shit woke Mbxx up lmao.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

I still can't believe it  


NH and SS canon. Damn


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the chapter out today or we'll have to wait for tommorowm?


----------



## KefkaPalazzo (Nov 4, 2014)

How many times a day will Sasuke beat Sakura?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

+1500 now

narsak tards saying 4chan hacked evil's account and is trolling.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

so is it a threesome or not?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 4, 2014)

You guys having that much troube you're begging for admins? I'm having virtually no issues.


----------



## Njaa (Nov 4, 2014)

Well that whale pic had a baby whale in it and the video was about everyone gets a humpback whale. Soooo maybe we see Chouji's Ino's and Lee's kid(s).


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

+1500 now

narsak tards saying 4chan hacked evil's account and is trolling.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

one of the greatest days in Naruto forums history


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

*Evil, did Taka just disapear?

Does Sasuke reveal what Konoha did to the Uchiha and how Itachi took the blame for it?
Or does Itachi remain unknown?*


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally! Thank you!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Good. The admins did something. Thaaaanks


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 4, 2014)

well all the guest are gone now


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

well let's hope the chapter comes out tomorrow
because if a massive amount of unregistered users are here im not sure if evil will have the patience


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

+1500 now

narsak tards saying 4chan hacked evil's account and is trolling.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 4, 2014)

Well the best part of making it private is not hearing nubs state how many guest their are every post.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Did the mods just make this section private of NF private?
Booo, freedom must rain


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2014)

wow 1400+ guests.

so what changed sasuke finally with Sakura?


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 4, 2014)

its a bit unfair to them xD


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

how can people be so damn surprised that NH and SS was canon

kishi damn near confirmed it on color spreads and volume covers


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

*Evil*, you still there?

So Ino, Choji and Lee remain Single or what??


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't stop laughing at these spoilers.


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> +1500 now
> 
> narsak tards saying 4chan hacked evil's account and is trolling.



I'm not surprised


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't believe it
> 
> 
> NH and SS canon. Damn


This is freaking Konoha, the moment these women set their sights on someone they're very unlikely to let go.  


Sora said:


> one of the greatest days in Naruto forums history


Yes, truly a glorious way to end it all.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 4, 2014)

Only one guest


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Good. The admins did something. Thaaaanks



It hasn't really helped much, all the guests are still here clicking and trying to gain access 

Expect a sudden influx of new members


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm still experiencing terrible lag though


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 4, 2014)

*Evil*, you still there?

So Ino, Choji and Lee remain Single or what??


----------



## The Big G (Nov 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> one of the greatest days in Naruto forums history



This easily tops when Hinata confessed whe during the Pain arc....if you thought it was crazy then....


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Did the mods just make this section private of NF private?
Booo, freedom must rain


----------



## Njaa (Nov 4, 2014)

So it's private now? can't that lead to lots of last minute registrations?


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 4, 2014)

Those fangirls are going to be going at each other's throats for the next 24 hours


----------



## Blaze (Nov 4, 2014)

So much power in one hands. Happy about Sasusaku.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well that's all for the day I guess.Now its on to the chapter


----------



## Circe (Nov 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> I can't stop laughing at these spoilers.


I honestly feel personally disrespected by this series but I can't stop laughing.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

TRN said:


> I'm not surprised



I wish I had been here when the fan and the cherry blossoms was posted. I wanted to see the real reactions. In the raw.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> It hasn't really helped much, all the guests are still here clicking and trying to gain access
> 
> Expect a sudden influx of new members


thats what i am thinking, if these guys decide to join... hahahaha


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 4, 2014)

only old members ? or newbies can enter to


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't give a darn about which one ended up with the kid.

but does Narudo have children?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

One last great hurrah. Last chapter coming and everyone is trying to get in.


----------



## Sora (Nov 4, 2014)

has the prediction thread ever made it to 100 pages?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura have salad. Tomato and Lettuce, boy and girl.

Naruto and Hinata's kids don't have Byakugan? All that eugenics bulshit got trolled hard. I am not disappoint.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Site is down for lurkers now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

So chapter 700 seems to be taking place once the oldest kid looks to be around ~5?

What's that put us at, do you think? 10 years after the current time?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 4, 2014)

So, tomorrow or Thursday for a release?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So now instead of guests we've gotten a surge of new members now. 233 members? Seriously? Can't these pairing clowns take their angst elsewhere? My goodness.


----------



## Jessi Hinata (Nov 4, 2014)

I never thought I would use this account again

I'm so excited!

So, Evil is still here?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

The sudden increase in members will be 

Bann newbies too


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 4, 2014)

So Sasuke is not recovering his arm?


----------



## Lumia (Nov 4, 2014)

So how much time usually passes between the raws and translations?


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello to all future new members.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2014)

Circe said:


> I honestly feel personally disrespected by this series but I can't stop laughing.



Yeah I want to keep some of my more critical comments to myself, but it's gonna come out .


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 4, 2014)

1artic000 said:


> its a bit unfair to them xD



Fuck the freeloaders


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

Choji and Lee fighting over Ino, maybe?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

TRN said:


> I'm not surprised



ch1p is full of shit



tears said:


> wow 1400+ guests.
> 
> so what changed Sasuke finally with Sakura?



Doesn't matter.

Restoration of a clan.


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 4, 2014)

evil it's still here ?, come one girl give us a new clue


----------



## Crystal Renee (Nov 4, 2014)

I knew it. I am very happy right now.


----------



## Elriga (Nov 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke and Sakura have salad. Tomato and Lettuce, boy and girl.
> 
> Naruto and Hinata's kids don't have Byakugan? All that eugenics bulshit got trolled hard. I am not disappoint.



Lets not jump to conclusions.

From the leaks it looks like the boy _might_ have it, if it changed genetically or something.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 4, 2014)

Its been good, I can't wait.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> how can people be so damn surprised that NH and SS was canon
> 
> kishi damn near confirmed it on color spreads and volume covers


Now now.


Jeαnne said:


> thats what i am thinking, if these guys decide to join... hahahaha


Let them come.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 4, 2014)

It only took 602 chapters.


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 4, 2014)

poor honest lurkers getting locked out of the thread 

shame on you NF


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 4, 2014)

These revelations make me pleased. Bro Fist Kishi. I take back the bad things I may have been saying about you behind your back.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> It hasn't really helped much, all the guests are still here clicking and trying to gain access
> 
> Expect a sudden influx of new members



You're right  I feel like NF is crashing eitherway wat.


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2014)

Evil do you like the chapter??


----------



## grazisince1991 (Nov 4, 2014)

the fanarts were deleted?Why??


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

334 members? Jesus Mary and Joseph. Attention all shippers and lurkers, ATTENTION all shippers and lurkers. The door is that way -------------------------------->


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke and Sakura have salad. Tomato and Lettuce, boy and girl.
> 
> Naruto and Hinata's *kids don't have Byakugan*? All that eugenics bulshit got trolled hard. I am not disappoint.



Good. that shit is ugly.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn, guest remembering their old accounts. It's so awesome


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

Goodbye lurkers.

Can't believe it. NaruHina and SasuSaku. The ships sail.



ch1p said:


> +1500 now
> 
> narsak tards saying 4chan hacked evil's account and is trolling.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

sarahmint said:
			
		

> ch1p is full of shit



You were forbidden to post in the SS FC. I'm not going to allow you back. Don't insist and complain about Taka.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 4, 2014)

SS is not a thing. 

Evil used PLUS and EQUALS for NH, just pictures for SS. 

The gender signs make little sense. Naruto and Sasuke's kids wont hook up. That would mean there would by  time skip within a time skip within a time skip. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 4, 2014)

OrochimarusTheFinalV said:


> poor honest lurkers getting locked out of the thread
> 
> shame on you NF


To be fair the server was moments away from catching fire.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 4, 2014)

The daughter's name is Himawari... schwat


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome to you all!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

The site will still crash parings seems to be all some people cared about. A lot of them will join no matter what. It's funny


----------



## PAWS (Nov 4, 2014)

SS is not a thing. 

Evil used PLUS and EQUALS for NH, just pictures for SS. 

The gender signs make little sense. Naruto and Sasuke's kids wont hook up. That would mean there would by  time skip within a time skip within a time skip. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 4, 2014)

Didn't Kishi say only one ship would be shown at the end at one point? 

Rofl.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke was so excited to hear that Sakura was pregnant that he just said the first thing that came to mind when she asked him about a name.

_Salad._

Tomato salad.


----------



## NessPSI (Nov 5, 2014)

So for the sake of me being able to sleep tonight... will the manga be out soon or will it be thursday? Because mangabird says thursday...


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am amazed Naruto is not trending on twitter right now


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah when does the chapter come out?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Posting in legendary thread.

.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

I will sleep when i am dead.


----------



## louisnn (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is everyone so shocked about Naruto and Hinata??  Didn't the new movie pics and info pretty much already confirm this.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

We went from 130+ members and 1500 guests to 352 members.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you Evil!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Didn't Kishi say only one ship would be shown at the end at one point?
> 
> Rofl.



He said at least one. Not only one.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Goodbye lurkers.
> 
> Can't believe it. NaruHina and SasuSaku. The ships sail.


Long time coming I say.



Golden Circle said:


> To be fair the server was moments away from catching fire.



Aw, why no explosion.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

PAWS said:


> SS is not a thing.
> 
> Evil used PLUS and EQUALS for NH, just pictures for SS.
> 
> The gender signs make little sense. Naruto and Sasuke's kids wont hook up. That would mean there would by  time skip within a time skip within a time skip. That would be ridiculous.



Evil said that the fan would cool down under the cherry tree, and have a nice salad. What it means is that Sakura rides him while they eat salad, We'll see the conception of the kids.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

It's not perfect but at least we can actually post Geg.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> We went from 130+ members and 1500 guests to 352 members.



I guess mods are not allowing lurkers to see the forums to stop crashing it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Yeah when does the chapter come out?


The usual time is around 24 hours from now.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

So Evil has left? Thank you anyway


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder whether that annoying troll ichihime will ever return to NF


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## videlbriefs (Nov 5, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Didn't Kishi say only one ship would be shown at the end at one point?
> 
> Rofl.


 
He said at least one would. At that point he said that earlier on in the series when the interviewer mentioned the one-sided feelings at that point of Sakura, Hinata, Lee, and Ino. 




PAWS said:


> SS is not a thing.
> 
> Evil used PLUS and EQUALS for NH, just pictures for SS.
> 
> The gender signs make little sense. Naruto and Sasuke's kids wont hook up. That would mean there would by  time skip within a time skip within a time skip. That would be ridiculous.



Sorry for being crude, but if there's no kids then maybe it's a sexual reference (urban dictionary). Seems like a natural conclusion after the first NH clues that Evil is also stating the same for SS especially with the follow up image. I'm assuming Kishimoto will have an epilogue that shows Naruto as hokage which is more than enough time for the kids to grow up to be pre teens at least that like each other.


----------



## freeforall (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy, members.
Perfect depiction when mods locked out the guests.
[youtube]QYSYAHDKtvM[/youtube]


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke was so excited to hear that Sakura was pregnant that he just said the first thing that came to mind when she asked him about a name.
> 
> _Salad._
> 
> Tomato salad.



You'd think it'd be Itachi.  Shit. Lost that bet.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> The daughter's name is Himawari... schwat


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto/Hinata and Sasuke/Sakura being the actual pairings just feels right. I don't care about pairings, as Naruto gets a hot girl regardless, but from a story standpoint, it would have been a major slap in Hinata's face had that not been accurate. Sakura finally getting Sasuke too, I mean shit. 

There's only so much you can do to these girls' characters. I mean they have to win at least once. Had Kishi not done this then I'd be thinking "shit did anything turn out their way?" 

Overall again I don't care about the pairings but hey at least this way Hinata and Sakura can add something to their book. They at least "won" and that goes a long way.

Hey if people get pissed off with that get pissed off with it. It is what it is.


----------



## aku no hana (Nov 5, 2014)

Would it be possible to discourage people from making accounts just so they can lurk and crash the servers. Members with accounts less than a week old can't see.


----------



## elinra (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so happy for naruhina :  ohyou.
Their little boy is so cute if it's really them


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I guess mods are not allowing lurkers to see the forums to stop crashing it.



I know that but I was hoping it would drive off the lurkers/shippers. Instead all we've gotten is an influx of new members.


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 5, 2014)

Good for NH, but I'm not keen on SS becoming canon and the corny ass names for all their future kids. 

Was it confirmed that Naruto becomes Hokage??


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Azuki beans and a beautiful girl.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

This shit is absurd.

Looks like the admins are gonna have to close registration too.


----------



## garbagecan (Nov 5, 2014)

As fun as all the shipping excitement is, I definitely would have liked to get at least a tiny bit of info on some other characters like Tsunade and Yamato.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally registered for this thread after lurking during last few years as a guest.
What can I say... it's shocking. I really want to close my eyes and wake up in different universe, where sasusaku isn't a canon ship. But we have this. 

Worst prediction of Kishi writing crap came true.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

I dunno guys, I think Evil's pullin' y'all's chains n' shit.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2014)

-So, fan and the tree can be also interpreted as whirlwind (since it has blades which created whirlwind)  under the sakura tree.
-And Uchiha's symbol+female symbol+blue color can mean SasuHina daughter while Uzumaki's symbol+male symbol+pink color can mean NaruSaku's son.
Pretty cool, I'm staying with it till the chapter's release.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

goddamit, NF forcing me to create an account just to read the thread.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]



Why are you allergic to words?


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

Everything has been spoiled....


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]



Anko get fat?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone confirm? We all know NH is canon, but SasuSaku as well? I'm not fond of the latter >_<


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

IT'S HAPPENIIIIIINNGGG!!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]



Okay, which one is pregnant with the 3rd one?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> This shit is absurd.
> 
> Looks like the admins are gonna have to close registration too.


That would be nice, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Only Sakura does not deserve someone like Naruto at all. 
(Well, no one does, but at least Hinata is closer since she always loved him.  )
+
this forum is slow as fuck.


----------



## Fatality (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko is a beautiful girl?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#confused. Any additional information on Sauce or nah.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]



Wahahahaha! You're killing me XD


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 5, 2014)

Awaiting last chapter it's been a great ride


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I wonder whether that annoying troll ichihime will ever return to NF


Who???


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]



I don't get it.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

So 24 hours roughly?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]



Anko dates a girl from the Akimichi clan?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil? Just post the scans


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Only way to stop this shit now is get rid of registration for right now.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

aku no hana said:


> Would it be possible to discourage people from making accounts just so they can lurk and crash the servers. Members with accounts less than a week old can't see.



Well, thank you very much for being a such a purist.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Worst prediction of Kishi writing crap came true.


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> I honestly feel personally disrespected by this series but I can't stop laughing.


This is exactly how I feel right now. I've been following this series for too long. 

That last one was something about anko?


----------



## Mione (Nov 5, 2014)

I really love the naruhina little girl name but the little boy's XD it's like albus severus all over again.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Newbies are beginning to get through the gates. MAN YOUR STATIONS PEOPLE!


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

The wait for this chapter...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Harbour said:


> -So, fan and the tree can be also interpreted as whirlwind (since it has blades which created whirlwind)  under the sakura tree.
> -And Uchiha's symbol+female symbol+blue color can mean SasuHina daughter while Uzumaki's symbol+male symbol+pink color can mean NaruSaku's son.
> Pretty cool, I'm staying with it till the chapter's release.



Resorting to an electrical fan, I see, powered by chidori, maybe?


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Anko get fat?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNkrF43SZEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 5, 2014)

anko get's beutifull ? or gets pregnant?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

421 members? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Evil said that the fan would cool down under the cherry tree, and have a nice salad. What it means is that Sakura rides him while they eat salad, We'll see the conception of the kids.



chip, I love ya


----------



## ZOMGItachisokewl (Nov 5, 2014)

What about Itachi? Surely he will get some panels.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Did Evil always tease spoilers like this?  it's kind of fun


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Newbies are beginning to get through the gates. MAN YOUR STATIONS PEOPLE!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Evil? Just post the scans



And kill this entertainment?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [youtube]LlPvQ5aEttM[/youtube]



Three versions of red bean paste (anko)

Big girls are beautiful

I've always sucked at rebus


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko is preggers with Orochimaru's kid!!!!!!!!!!

jks


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

from evil post, i got that someone is pregos and beans.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPvQ5aEttM[/YOUTUBE]



Anko gets fat.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNkrF43SZEU[/YOUTUBE]



Wtf?


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko having a little Hatake?


----------



## auzhora (Nov 5, 2014)

the big three are shit? xDDD


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do we think Anko? Does her name have anything to do with coffee/beans?

I'm gonna be sad if Kakashi gets nothing in epilogue; there should be some hint he has a s family. It would be good; maybe he's finally moved on after being the 6th.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Beans
Slightly beans
Mush

Someone is preggo with triplets?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like the guests don't like being locked out went from like 150 members to 400+.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

Kabuto marries Anko?


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Please, tell us what happened to Taka and Oro, *Evil*. 
It can't be Kishi simply forgot about them and tossed like that salad.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I know that but I was hoping it would drive off the lurkers/shippers. Instead all we've gotten is an influx of new members.



That's the sad part


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Link removed



.

K.  

Clue #1  The image is *Anko Red Bean Paste* from:



Clue #2  the lyrics to the song.



> "Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)"
> 
> Big girl you are beautiful
> 
> ...



.

Either Anko puts on a few pounds and is pregnant with Itachi's zombie baby.

Or, I'm completely clueless, here.

Either way, I love you Evil!


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

evil is breaking the forum


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

422 members. I'm seriously going to miss this. Haven't had anything like this since the Minato reveal during the Pain fight. This might even be better than that. Definitely posting in most epic thread 

But still SS is baloney. What are they going to tell their kids? Yeah, your daddy abused me a lot when I was just a girl, and he tried to kill me a couple times when I was a young adult, but then this other guy that loved me when we were young and whose feelings I toyed with for years, beat your daddy down in epic fashion till he realized he had to settle for me? SMH


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Anko get fat?



JuuAnko = pregnancy in my headcanon


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Relevant.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

If only Evil spilled the beans


----------



## Jo-nov (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok.. can someone post all of evil's "hints" into one post?  All I see is a bunch of random stuff.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

I was here like 4 hours ago for a minute and ya'll were tripping over some Boruto shit. Now I come back and Evil has casted Mugen Tsukyomi on us.

DAT POWER DOE


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Actually, pregnant with a third.

Or pregnant with triplets.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

Only god can save us now. D:


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> 422 members. I'm seriously going to miss this. Haven't had anything like this since the Minato reveal during the Pain fight. This might even be better than that. Definitely posting in most epic thread
> 
> But still SS is baloney. What are they going to tell their kids? Yeah, your daddy abused me a lot when I was just a girl, and he tried to kill me a couple times when I was a young adult, but then this other guy that loved me when we were young and whose feelings I toyed with for years, beat your daddy down in epic fashion till he realized he had to settle for me? SMH



He will tell her "I saved him from his darkness" or some white-knight story as she can lift more then he can


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Anko gets fat.



Anko and....KAKASHI sensing I?!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

KakaAnko finally happened.

The ultimate pairing wins. 

Also I still don't know what the whale/Ino/Chouji/Lee thing was. Their kids are teammates or what?


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 5, 2014)

inb4 1000+ new NF accounts


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko has a fat kid with Choji


----------



## Njaa (Nov 5, 2014)

So it's beans in the cups/bowls huh... I thought it was pudding or something.


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, what about Oro and Team Taka?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> K.
> 
> ...



Butterfly Lounge=Akimichi clan


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi settles down?


----------



## PAWS (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Evil said that the fan would cool down under the cherry tree, and have a nice salad. What it means is that Sakura rides him while they eat salad, We'll see the conception of the kids.



Oh like to post BS.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

^ Anko carrying Kakashi's 3rd child? 0.0 ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> 422 members. I'm seriously going to miss this. Haven't had anything like this since the Minato reveal during the Pain fight. This might even be better than that. Definitely posting in most epic thread
> 
> But still SS is baloney. What are they going to tell their kids? Yeah, your daddy abused me a lot when I was just a girl, and he tried to kill me a couple times when I was a young adult, but then this other guy that loved me when we were young and whose feelings I toyed with for years, beat your daddy down in epic fashion till he realized he had to settle for me? SMH


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

OrochimarusTheFinalV said:


> Anko having a little Hatake?



I was more of a Kakashi x Shizune fan, but Anko is fine too. Either way, he deserves more than that porn book. Rin isn't getting back. He doesn't need to mourn her forever.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> inb4 1000+ new NF accounts


More like 1000+ old accounts.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ehh.  I say let them post/see if they want to.
> 
> Anyways, it's been a long ride but I sure am glad that this shit is ending.  Not too surprised at the pairings.



Thank You


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't lie... a part of this feels like the night before Christmas. 

I LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

evil does Sasuke simply remain without his arm forever? does he show a way around it with ashura path or susanoo? 

haha and with this influx of new members, the telegrams will be quite fun this week


----------



## CHEH (Nov 5, 2014)

what the hell is going on?


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 5, 2014)

JFC


----------



## Mikulia (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Kakashi settles down?



Maybe that's it and KakaAnko happens, coz I can't imagine why would Anko even be mentioned tbh


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Butterfly Lounge=Akimichi clan



So anko and chouji then? That's just wro.....awesome


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

How the fuck did the guests seep in.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil you made that last one a little too obtuse


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil's spoiler didn't say anything about Kakashi though. Anko's always seen eating dango. Wouldn't be surprised if she just gained weight from her eating habits.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> evil does Sasuke simply remain without his arm forever? does he show a way around it with ashura path or susanoo?
> 
> haha and with this influx of new members, the telegrams will be quite fun this week



Since when did evil ever respond to direct questions and with direct answers? lol

Nah Sasuke is probably armless and a retired Shinobi.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone know when Chapter will be out? Still at least a day, right?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

So a child with Obito's name is still coming I guess


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

wow this chapter is so epic that members who haven't posted in years are returning


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _the mods right now_ 



[YOUTUBE]MMDv1dwONsA[/YOUTUBE]





Hydro Spiral said:


> And kill this entertainment?


Never! Don't do it. 


ch1p said:


> Anko gets fat.



It's Kakashi's.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> How the fuck did the guests seep in.



Mbxx let them back in.  

Anko ends up with someone?  Meh.


----------



## ZOMGItachisokewl (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought Kakashi would end up the Teuchi's daughter? Damn.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Relevant.


here it is again 

should be the new telegrams image


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> Can't lie... a part of this feels like the night before Christmas.
> 
> I LOVE YOU GUYS!



I love you Guys too!  But we are all just mysterious people across the world, never to be seen in person (maybe)


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Sanity Check said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we have a winner.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> Can't lie... a part of this feels like the night before Christmas.
> 
> I LOVE YOU GUYS!



Love you too bruh! 

I can get over SS being canon if Kishi gives us KakAnko


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't get an arm back BECAUSE HE WANTS TO PENITENCE FOR HIS ERROR WAYS and stays home taking care of the salad.

Bulshit tbh. He should have that arm back. I really see no point to him not having it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Ah, one last major shitstorm. The perfect way to end the series.


----------



## Meleeruler (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> wow this chapter is so epic that members who haven't posted in years are returning



The hype compels us so


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind OroAnko. What would a Zetsu-white snake-human hybrid look  like, I wonder?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 5, 2014)

[youtube]EugzR6RH9JI[/youtube]

 lol Evil


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

inb4 the server dies again.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I love you Guys too!  But we are all just mysterious people across the world, *never to be seen in person* (maybe)



Thankfully             .


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Ah, one last major shitstorm. The perfect way to end the series.



First time I think I've gotten mad.


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

Not even ashamed that I made an account just to witness the end of Naruto as a non lurker

So many feels 

(please don't fuck this up kishi)


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 5, 2014)

im so glad I get to be apart of this

ive been calling NH and SS since 2006 (8 years)

NaruHina kids are real.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's kid's name is obisuke uzumaki


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

When Sasuke first appeared in part 2, that was when the forum went down for a good while. Hours. Maybe this will surpass that.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So a child with Obito's name is still coming I guess



logout, rosi.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

*Character:* Hinata Hyuuga
*Series:* Naruto
*Favorite Food:* Zenzai (sweet azuki bean porridge)

just something I found.

So I predict Naruto impregnates Hinata on the spot with the holy ninja spirit


----------



## Mikulia (Nov 5, 2014)

ZOMGItachisokewl said:


> I thought Kakashi would end up the Teuchi's daughter? Damn.




I actually ships Teuchi's daughter with Iruka since he's favorite food is also Ramen.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

*@Evil* any news on Gai?


----------



## Nill (Nov 5, 2014)

*...*

Beyond dissapointed. What a terrible way to end the manga. Call me salty or w/e, I'm over it 
No need to cry over fictional pairings, right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> Since when did evil ever respond to direct questions and with direct answers? lol
> 
> Nah Sasuke is probably armless and a retired Shinobi.


well it wont stop me from questioning

and if i am not mistaken she did reply to questions indirectly before


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> *Spoiler*: _the mods right now_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 24'd but otherwise would give you reps. That video is on point


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh man, those kids got a laugh out of me irl.  

It's certainly possible to mix Naruto and Hinata's appearance and get decent results, but they did this the dumbest way.


----------



## tazer (Nov 5, 2014)

Used to have an account years ago but it's been lost to the ages and old inaccessible email accounts. Didn't want to make a new account but the hype is too real @_@ Y'all are more bearable than the people on tumblr, anyways.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Mbxx let them back in.



Does he literally only show up when no one wants him to


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is ShikaTema GDI...


----------



## sanqiqi339 (Nov 5, 2014)

izzyisozaki said:


> *Character:* Hinata Hyuuga
> *Series:* Naruto
> *Favorite Food:* Zenzai (sweet azuki bean porridge)
> 
> ...



Geez Naruto is damn good at it


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

500 plus guests?


----------



## Elriga (Nov 5, 2014)

This shit is too entertaining

I came out of my lukerhood celibacy just to spend these last epic days with y'all


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well it wont stop me from questioning
> 
> and if i am not mistaken she did reply to questions indirectly before



yeah she just did a few pages ago.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

kuruizaki said:


> *@Evil* any news on Gai?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Meleeruler said:


> The hype compels us so



How do you even still remember your password? XD


----------



## Sieta (Nov 5, 2014)

Meleeruler said:


> The hype compels us so



Yep.... longtime lurker... gotta say I'm gonna miss lurking each week


----------



## Darkcnologia (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is the Manga? I want the MANGA!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

tazer said:


> Used to have an account years ago but it's been lost to the ages and old inaccessible email accounts. Didn't want to make a new account but the hype is too real @_@ Y'all are more bearable than the people on tumblr, anyways.



Blah tumblr tends to get too serious and fanatic about most things honestly... seeing the edits are nice though.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Nill said:


> Beyond dissapointed. What a terrible way to end the manga. Call me salty or w/e, I'm over it
> No need to cry over fictional pairings, right?


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

thought this shit was coming out tomorrow morning or something


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Gai becomes Prof. X.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

holy crap.....Naruto and Hinata actually had sex.....THEY HAD SEX!


----------



## the funk (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil is so good
Making history


----------



## elinra (Nov 5, 2014)

Sieta said:


> Yep.... longtime lurker... gotta say I'm gonna miss lurking each week



Me too


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> I wouldn't mind OroAnko. What would a Zetsu-white snake-human hybrid look  like, I wonder?




Last time we saw the two together it was almost a murder/suicide - true love 

I imagine it would look like...Kabuto?


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 5, 2014)

Can this shit just be out already?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Son?
> 
> BREAK DAMN YOU



SasuSaku boy has Pink hair


Sweet mother of Jesus, why do I have to go Uni now of all times???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Wheelchair Gai is the epicness personified.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Does he literally only show up when no one wants him to



Yes. 

Anyways, to everyone upset over pairings...you can always hope for Kishi to pull a Rowling and say that he should have gone with a certain pairing.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, what about ShikaTema ??


----------



## tazer (Nov 5, 2014)

silmaril said:


> Blah tumblr tends to get too serious and fanatic about most things honestly... seeing the edits are nice though.


I'd say that's an understatement, lol. People on tumblr just get nasty. Everyone here is super chill though, so that's awesome. I'm just ready to ride the wave out.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously? Aw man that's sad. 

And thanks! (Sorry can't rep -.-; 24 hr window.)


----------



## Benihisago (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Gai becomes Prof. X.



His ability to mind rape people would still be far below that of Naruto's.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

if things are confirmed Sasuke actually had sex with a woman

crazy stuff


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Gai becomes Prof. X.



And Kakashi is his Magneto?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Gone for a few hours, what did I return to?

ck


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

So now are we not only up to 400+ members, the damn lurkers are back as well.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not sleeping tonight YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST! 

Many of my fav manga ended but it has never been this exciting XD


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

I fucking told you this was golden stuff.

Fuck my timezones for missing meltdown


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

1000 people agan. go away


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Yes.
> 
> Anyways, to everyone upset over pairings...you can always hope for Kishi to pull a Rowling and say that he should have gone with a certain pairing.



And say that Jiraiya was actually gay to make it seem like he's some sort of great liberal.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Gone for a few hours, what did I return to?
> 
> ck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if things are confirmed Sasuke actually had sex with a woman
> 
> crazy stuff



We're not sure how it happened tbh. 

With Sakura's knowledge and Naruto's help, it coulda been a literal double-team.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 1000 people agan. go away



Yes, people that contribute nothing to this thread should go away.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

All this talk of Sasuke and Salad and Sakura... really got some dirty thoughts flowing.



Dream said:


> Mbxx let them back in.
> 
> Anko ends up with someone?  Meh.



I see.

Here's hoping the place doesn't crash again.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

finally minato is going to grandfather.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

dear guests

*FUCK OFF*


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

kishi is actually enough of a bitch to do just that, preet


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

This gun be gud. 

If we're really getting babies, the timeskip has to be at least 6-7 years.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We're not sure how it happened tbh.
> 
> With Sakura's knowledge and Naruto's help, it coulda been a literal double-team.



Which would make more sense given the fact that Sasuke sincerely stated he never had feelings for Sakura, ever.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if things are confirmed Sasuke actually had sex with a woman
> 
> crazy stuff



.

Would it have happened if he still had his fapping hand?


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

It feels like the whole of Naruto was leading up to tonight...


----------



## kingcombo (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 1000 people agan. go away



Don't worry. After this week we will.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

I realized preet can't jinx anything here...it ain't sports.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

It's already 6.30AM here, but this is too entertaining. I'll sleep when I'm dead


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

bruh 800 guests...............


----------



## kzk (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> Which would make more sense given the fact that Sasuke sincerely stated he never had feelings for Sakura, ever.



10,000 nos and a yes is still a yes, apparently.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

For all the shit we give Kishi, it's because of him we are all here and having all this madness. So giving the credit where it's due


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Ah, one last major shitstorm. The perfect way to end the series.



Agreed. A toast my good gent. To the last shitstorm nf will ever see.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> I realized preet can't jinx anything here...it ain't sports.



imma ask him to take the bruins this year


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I see.
> 
> Here's hoping the place doesn't crash again.



Well, NF's bandwidth was just increased so hopefully it won't occur again.

moody, I would not stop laughing if he did that.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

kzk said:


> 10,000 nos and a yes is still a yes, apparently.



And several attempted murders and a very good beating.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Agreed. A toast my good gent. To the last shitstorm nf will ever see.



Does One Piece and Bleach not have shitstorms?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

leave the poor guests alone, they want to enjoy Evil's spoilers too


----------



## robotparasol (Nov 5, 2014)

*WHY*

It's Harry and Ginny all over again. Ew.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> It's already 6.30AM here, but this is too entertaining. I'll sleep when I'm dead



me... i gotta "wake up" and go to uni in 6 hours v.v


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2014)

Almost to 1000 guests viewing this thread...


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

NARUTO 699-700 CONFIRMED SPOILERS

699:
Naruto and Sasuke bleed out and die
Naruto and Sasuke wake up from a dream, they didn't actually bleed out and die
Then they bleed out and die

700:
*hits blunt*


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> imma ask him to take the bruins this year



I hope he says the Detroit Lions lose the remainder of their games. Super Bowl champs confirmed


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Well, NF's bandwidth was just increased so hopefully it won't occur again.
> 
> moody, I would not stop laughing if he did that.



he's probably going to

this is a guy who has gone to extreme lengths to fuck with every single fandom within his base. every single one.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> imma ask him to take the bruins this year



Imma ask you to shut your whore mouth.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS IT.....NO MORE TELEGRAMS, NO MORE BASHING KISHI, NO MORE NARUTO


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 5, 2014)

And it seems like Evil isn't here anymore... Do you guys think the chapter will be out today?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Look forward to making a thread if users have any regrets/unfullfilled wishes about the story, minus your unfulfilled pairings, as the war was too long and side characters were dropped or flat out forgotten.  For me, it's the way what happened to the Uchiha and Sasuke revelation never came to fruitation by anyone other then Sasuke, Naruto, Kakashi, and Bee (Nagato died).


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Would it have happened if he still had his fapping hand?




depending on the order it might have more to do with Naruto getting with Hinata and Sasuke losing hopes


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

robotparasol said:


> It's Harry and Ginny all over again. Ew.



Pretty sure that Hinata for all of her flaws is a better character than Ginny ever was and did more. 

Her ending up with Naruto is better than Harry x Ginny.


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel like this going too fast for me... a few weeks ago I was facepalming over Kaguya and thinking the manga was permanently in the shithole and now I'm 80% sure I'll be extremely emotional over the edning.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

>stupid pairings

balderdash, sarah!

this shit is love

it's life


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> leave the poor guests alone, they want to enjoy Evil's spoilers too



vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jeαnne again.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

now that ss is confirmed canon i now no longer have interest in the movie

at this point i'm just waiting for these last two chapters to get it over with


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Gone for a few hours, what did I return to?
> 
> ck



Apparently, the wonder boys weren't as gay as we were led to believe over the years. Oh no no no no.



Jeαnne said:


> if things are confirmed Sasuke actually had sex with a woman
> 
> crazy stuff



I can't even imagine it.


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

+

=


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Look forward to making a thread if users have any regrets/unfullfilled wishes about the story, minus your unfulfilled pairings, as the war was too long and side characters were dropped or flat out forgotten.  For me, it's the way what happened to the Uchiha and Sasuke revelation never came to fruitation by anyone other then Sasuke, Naruto, Kakashi, and Bee (Nagato died).


come on Sarah relax

its the last chapter, just enjoy it while you can, the manga is about to be over, our fave character will get a conclusion either way. Just let it go and enjoy what you have, it should be a party


----------



## Kanga (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> finally minato is going to grandfather.



Ikr. Now he'll know the joy of cradling them in his legs


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Confirmed, good game guys

【公告】
關於稍早貼的那兩個劇場版彩版人設相簿，因為百度火影吧的來源帖刪文了，所以我也就跟著刪了。（那些圖是真的沒錯）
雖然已經散布出去，大家也有可能從別的網站上看到那些圖，但請有看到的人當作沒看到吧，因為感覺對原著很不尊重．．．謝謝大家的配合！
By 霓的火影忍者疾風傳

＜Translation＞
The character pictures about the latest Naruto movie in the album I just posted was found from Baidu’s Naruto forum. Since the editor posting the pictures on Baidu has deleted the pictures, I should delete them, too.(Those picture were true.)
Although the pictures must have been circulating on the Internet now, please ignore them. Spreading these officially unreleased pictures is disrespectful to the original.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Pretty sure that Hinata for all of her flaws is a better character than Ginny ever was and did more.
> 
> Her ending up with Naruto is better than Harry x Ginny.



^ This.

Beyond the whole "girl who had interest in him from the start" parallel, there's not much there.


----------



## Tora of Fire (Nov 5, 2014)

So many feels. Great ride, everyone.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



For once Evil, we would like to be spoon fed.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

Getting a little senti over here

imo Naruto's return vs Pain = most badass moment of the manga
imo the best fighter was Gai, all his fights were interesting - Madara, Kisame, etc.
imo best female was Temari - she's pretty dom stillzzzz
imo best arc was Chunin Exams, that shit was dopeeeeee


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

FYI - there is no chapter next week and forever.

Thank goodness. Party.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Did Evil always tease spoilers like this?  it's kind of fun


Yes she always does, the most recent one I can think of is the Kakashi with his PS; however the one that is most memorable to me is the Obito reveal. No one understood those hints.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

i ain't sure if this is legit (probably ain't, which is why i put this here. it's kinda bleh even for a 'prediction'):


*Spoiler*: __ 



海外のネタバレを参照しています。

ナルトたちが、サクラたちの元へサスケが一緒で驚くサクラ

ナルト
「今度こそ、サスケを連れ戻したってばよ、
サクラちゃん遅くなってゴメン・・・」

１部でナルトと約束した言葉がサクラの脳裏に思い浮かぶ
ナルトの言葉に涙するサクラ
ナルト、サスケが印を結ぶ無限月読が解除される
解放された人々の描写ハゴロモは消滅する
・サスケは里には戻らず１人旅に出る事に・・・


数ヶ月が経過

木の葉の人々、他里の人々それぞれの近況描写が流れる
オビト、リンの墓の前で綱手と話すカカシ
綱手は火影を引退しカカシに六代目火影を任せる事に
サスケが１人旅している描写
サクラとナルトが町中で会話ナルトが中忍試験を受ける様子
歴代火影岩の前を通るナルト拳を火影岩に重ね、宣言する

-----------------


(crappy google bad engurish translate) 


See the spoilers of the overseas.

Sakura Naruto who along with Sasuke to Sakura who in the amazing

Naruto
"This time, Sasuke back!,
Late Sakura-Chan I'm sorry... "

Sakura's mind comes to mind words and Naruto promised in part 1
Sakura Naruto's words shed tears
Naruto 無限月 Sasuke bear signs reading is unlocked
To disappear people liberated depiction hagoromo
-Sasuke's return to the village to be the solo...


Number of months

People of leaves, other recent depictions of each village people flow
Tsunade and speak in front of the tomb of obito, Rin Kakashi
Tsunade was in and retire the Hokage and Kakashi let the 16th generation first Hokage
Drawing Sasuke 1人旅
How can Sakura and Naruto in conversation Naruto in the Ninja test
To declare the Hokage rock Naruto fist through the former Hokage rock before


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

kishi and the marketing team must be flipping out right now


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



Sooo Chouji hooks up with someone (mating butterflies)?  He's a hunk now?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Karin probably ended up with Suigetsu, Juugo, or both.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji WHAT?!


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Rossmile said:


> And it seems like Evil isn't here anymore... Do you guys think the chapter will be out today?



Nah, Evil is still lurking. 

Also, do we know if Naruto is Hokage or not for certain?  Haven't seen all of Evil's posts so I'm not sure.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Pretty sure that Hinata for all of her flaws is a better character than Ginny ever was and did more.
> 
> Her ending up with Naruto is better than Harry x Ginny.


i hate Ginny so much haha

Hinata is a better character, there is no comparision. She is actually loveable and no mary sue sister shitfuck


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> It's already 6.30AM here, but this is too entertaining. I'll sleep when I'm dead



Same here. I can' sleep, can't think and can't go to work.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Does One Piece and Bleach not have shitstorms?



Probably so, but it won't happen here because if we look at this site's name we know what this site is mainly about, and it ends this week.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

So Choji will be getting a girl??


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



Is Iruka's pic backward intentionally?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



What the actual fuck.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

preet, naruto is def hokage.

like fuck the pairings... that's the only thing i'm in here for.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_mDTLphIVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =


Oh please, not a token gay couple.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi trolled KakaIru fangirls


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



Iruka's sister married choji.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Karin probably ended up with Suigetsu, Juugo, or both.



Better fate than Sakura.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

For people who can't see it, the broken picture is an horizontally flipped picture of Iruka


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Kanga said:


> Ikr. Now he'll know the joy of cradling them in his legs



Go away. >_>
he can use chakra arms. 

or his child creates arms for him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if things are confirmed Sasuke actually had sex with a woman
> 
> crazy stuff



Sasuke: You have a sexy forehead... it makes me want to kiss it. 

Sexy theme starts playing
[YOUTUBE]osfHyln4Y4I[/YOUTUBE]



Dream said:


> Pretty sure that Hinata for all of her flaws is a better character than Ginny ever was and did more.
> 
> Her ending up with Naruto is better than Harry x Ginny.



Wouldn't Hinata need to actually have a character in order to top Ginny's?


----------



## Grendel (Nov 5, 2014)

This is moving so fast that it's nearly impossible to try and catch up and see all Evil's posts lol...


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



I-ru-ka

Backwards:

Ka-ru-i.

Chouji x Karui?


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Imma ask you to shut your whore mouth.



under90pointseasonget


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Moody 


Black Sun said:


> I imagine it would look like...Kabuto?



That would be a cute kid


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Probably so, but it won't happen here because if we look at this site's name we know what this site is mainly about, and it ends this week.



Forum must undergo a name change.

nomorenarutoforums.com


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Iruka's sister married choji.


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Iruji confirmed i can die happy now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Soooooo Choji boned ramen girl?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> I-ru-ka
> 
> Backwards:
> 
> ...



Hope so. 

Chouji's flipping the script here. He's out here trying to push progression.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is shikamaru?!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Better fate than Sakura.



how is that


----------



## Sieta (Nov 5, 2014)

The series has definitely had it's highs and lows.... My favorite part was the Pain arc. Naruto's entrance back then was badass!  I don't think I've ever looked forward to reading chapters each week since during that time.  That's not to say there haven't been parts after that that have been awesome, but it seemed different back then. 

I'm wondering if we're going to see Naruto and Sasuke right away.... I get the feeling we won't, that we'll see everyone else from the war first.  

Ugh... feels so weird to think that there isn't going to be any more chapters of Naruto to read. Claymore finished, now this? q.q


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> I-ru-ka
> 
> Backwards:
> 
> ...



Choouji going black.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Moody
> 
> That would be a cute kid



skotty



your glove ready?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> I-ru-ka
> 
> Backwards:
> 
> ...



That would totally piss of the Kibakarui fans.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Nov 5, 2014)

kuruizaki said:


> *@Evil* any news on Gai?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> I-ru-ka
> 
> Backwards:
> 
> ...



You genius        !


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2014)

Well this escalated quickly.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji x backwards Iruka

Their kid is a butterfly.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hate Ginny so much haha
> 
> Hinata is a better character, there is no comparision. She is actually loveable and no mary sue sister shitfuck



I don't know about loveable but she certainly isn't a Mary Sue shitfuck. 



moody said:


> preet, naruto is def hokage.
> 
> like fuck the pairings... that's the only thing i'm in here for.



INB4 Kishi writes it so that Kakashi steps down and will choose a new Hokage between Naruto and Sasuke but we don't know who it is.  

Pls, Kishi, do this.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

i'll find you in the backwaters of MA, mael.

cambridge gonna look like a warzone when i'm done with you


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Choji making out with his former teacher???


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



Reverse Iruka? WTF 

Edit: Chouji x Karui ?


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hate Ginny so much haha
> 
> Hinata is a better character, there is no comparision. She is actually loveable and no mary sue sister shitfuck




I neither cared about nor finished Harry Potter but this hate sustains me.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> I-ru-ka
> 
> Backwards:
> 
> ...



How does one calibrate their brain to solve Evil riddles


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> +
> 
> =



Karui and Chouji? How is that even a thing?


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> I-ru-ka
> 
> Backwards:
> 
> ...


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Sieta said:


> The series has definitely had it's highs and lows.... My favorite part was the Pain arc. Naruto's entrance back then was badass!  I don't think I've ever looked forward to reading chapters each week since during that time.  That's not to say there haven't been parts after that that have been awesome, but it seemed different back then.
> 
> I'm wondering if we're going to see Naruto and Sasuke right away.... I get the feeling we won't, that we'll see everyone else from the war first.
> 
> Ugh... feels so weird to think that there isn't going to be any more chapters of Naruto to read. Claymore finished, now this? q.q



really enjoyed this arc as well. would have been my favourite had it not been for the ending, that i oddly enough didn't find that off-putting when i first read it in 2009.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> Confirmed, good game guys
> 
> 【公告】
> 關於稍早貼的那兩個劇場版彩版人設相簿，因為百度火影吧的來源帖刪文了，所以我也就跟著刪了。（那些圖是真的沒錯）
> ...




what pics 


i'm missing something 


edit: the gai in the wheelchair pic? k nvm i know this


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm really curious about why the jounin uniform has changed.

Could be related to the Alliance but they still have Konoha headbands.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Karui?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Motherfucking Gai Xavier here...


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> I-ru-ka
> 
> Backwards:
> 
> ...


COME AGAIN? HE GETS CHOCOLATE? Shiiit gg Chojj.


Terra Branford said:


> Forum must undergo a name change.
> 
> nomorenarutoforums.com



Seconded.


----------



## Rossmile (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Nah, Evil is still lurking.
> 
> Also, do we know if Naruto is Hokage or not for certain?  Haven't seen all of Evil's posts so I'm not sure.



She's just playing lol

And nope, there wasn't any hints about Naruto being the 7th Hokage.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi's dead??????


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> I don't know about loveable but she certainly isn't a Mary Sue shitfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's all good

you jinx your choices anyways, so i think we're fully confirmed a naruto hokage ending.


----------



## debdeb (Nov 5, 2014)

please anything on taka & Oro?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

why did you let them come back mbxx?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Is this real?


----------



## Mione (Nov 5, 2014)

Posting from another thread 

Naruto's entrance back then

ShikiTema

Kiba

Chouji kids?

The only one that looks like it could be theirs is Chouji's and they're so much older looking then the naruhina kids. I wonder if we are getting another timekip.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 5, 2014)

You can do it Bringer... Endure until the chapter releases... You have school tomorrow in 6 hours.... But you will endure.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2014)

oh so thats why he's not kage....


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is Chouji x Karui real?

Because if so, confirmed best taste in the whole damn manga, bless him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke: You have a sexy forehead... it makes me want to kiss it.
> 
> Sexy theme starts playing
> [YOUTUBE]osfHyln4Y4I[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


the fanfics generated today...


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

om0cha said:


> How does one calibrate their brain to solve Evil riddles



it takes some skill in Japanese, think on the names in kanas and some hints become clear.

Evil, cna you give us another hint on the SS child?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> it's all good
> 
> you jinx your choices anyways, so i think we're fully confirmed a naruto hokage ending.



Only in sports does his power activate.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Pretty sure that Hinata for all of her flaws is a better character than Ginny ever was and did more.
> 
> Her ending up with Naruto is better than Harry x Ginny.


Its still a terribly underdeveloped pairing with little basis. Though NH is bearable as happening, whereas SS happening is the real travesty. The pairing that managed to be worse than BellaxEdward...

Hopefully that Evil spoiler means we get ChoIno. That would just leave LeeTen for the minor pairings that I thought could be made canon in the epilogue(ShikaTema is an easy given so it doesn't count).

I'd be content if Kiba gets just 1-2 panels devoted to him...though he will probably be delegated to just group shots.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Wouldn't Hinata need to actually have a character in order to top Ginny's?







Raiden said:


> how is that



She doesn't end up with a friend/ex-friend that seriously tried to kill her.


----------



## Keribels (Nov 5, 2014)

Never thought the series would end like this tbh. Stopped caring for the story or the journey long ago, but can't wait to see the ending 

Everyone's reactions will be epic for sure


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a feeling this is ChouIno. Something about the butterfly + flower. I can't remember atm.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Karui and Choji? When did they ever interact?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke having no arm and Gai in a wheelchair. Please Evil, confirm these in anyway. I really dislike mutilation as punishment (Sasuke( and useless angst as well (Gai). I find that to be tasteless. So really, did Kishi go there?



Jeαnne said:


> i hate Ginny so much haha



Ginny is shit. I could write posts and posts about how much she is shit. There is only one other female character I hate more.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> skotty
> 
> 
> 
> your glove ready?



Always 

I also have a bucket here...for my tears of pain from Naruto ending


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Evil...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_mDTLphIVY[/YOUTUBE]



You'll only encourage her.


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Karui and Choji? When did they ever interact?



Doesn't matter, had mulatto kids.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL really guys.

I R U K A = A K U R I

Not KARUI


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Is this real? : geg


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> what pics
> 
> 
> i'm missing something
> ...



I'm guessing the pictures of NH's kids and everyone else.



Marcellina said:


> Doesn't matter, had mulatto kids.



Just doesn't make sense if true. :


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 5, 2014)

if my otp was treated like nh was for the whole manga, i wouldnt feel satisfied with it "just happening."


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Is Chouji x Karui real?
> 
> Because if so, confirmed best taste in the whole damn manga, bless him.


Fam, how do I block your sig. Asking for a friend.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Yup random pairings thrown together ending.lol.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Surely INO is in UMINO.But reverse...


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Ginny > Hinata all day erry day 

>Chouji x Karui
Evil you've got to just be fucking with everyone now, there's no way


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Karui and Choji? When did they ever interact?


I love you Terra!


----------



## jjangu (Nov 5, 2014)

After 7 years, I have returned to NF. And all I hear is people complaining. Nothing has changed.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> it's all good
> 
> you jinx your choices anyways, so i think we're fully confirmed a naruto hokage ending.



I thought you plebs believed that my "jinx" was restricted to sports. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its still a terribly underdeveloped pairing with little basis. Though NH is bearable as happening, whereas SS happening is the real travesty. The pairing that managed to be worse than BellaxEdward...
> 
> Hopefully that Evil spoiler means we get ChoIno. That would just leave LeeTen for the minor pairings that I thought could be made canon in the epilogue(ShikaTema is an easy given so it doesn't count).
> 
> I'd be content if Kiba gets just 1-2 panels devoted to him...though he will probably be delegated to just group shots.



All the pairings for the Konoha 12 were terribly underdeveloped which is understandable because Kishi probably didn't give a shit about them.  No matter which pairing becomes canon it would have been underwhelming if you expected it to have any solid/good basis.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 5, 2014)

*browses through previous pages*

Well, shit.  

I was watching PVRs of "The Flash" TV series, and I wound up missing the forum's implosion.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> She doesn't end up with a friend/ex-friend that seriously tried to kill her.



I personally agree with you, but she's happy. I think the databook says Sasuke is her favorite thing.


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke having no arm and Gai in a wheelchair. Please Evil, confirm these in anyway. I really dislike mutilation as punishment (Sasuke( and useless angst as well (Gai). I find that to be tasteless. So really, did Kishi go there?



Well 8 gates was supposed to kill you, so at least leaving behind some physical damage doesn't totally retcon/trivialize the stakes, or else gai could spam 8 gates and have naruto heal him every time.

Also, I think it's IC for sauce, though I guess that up for interpretation.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Ginny > Hinata all day erry day
> 
> >Chouji x Karui
> Evil you've got to just be fucking with everyone now, there's no way



from a personality standpoint, i'd agree. she's more tenacious, though it usually comes out of nowhere.

but as far as the romantic side goes, man she's just there. literally just there.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Mione said:


> Posting from another thread
> 
> Naruto's entrance back then
> 
> ...


Kiba's kid yet she has no Inuzuka markings. If thats real then

Reminds me of the time that Kiba didn't have his markings in chapter 631 I think it was


----------



## Mikulia (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so confused and sleepy rn. Istg if Anko is shown pregnant but no ShikaTema info I'm gonna flip out


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Ginny > Hinata all day erry day
> 
> >Chouji x Karui
> Evil you've got to just be fucking with everyone now, there's no way



Now I want to read a fight between Ginny and Hinata


----------



## UchihaBrothers (Nov 5, 2014)

Anything On Team Taka?


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't be hating cuz a brother tryna get a taste of the chocolate goodies.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Mione said:


> Posting from another thread
> 
> Naruto's entrance back then
> 
> ...



Where's Ino's? 
Two girls for InoShikaChou.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> I thought you plebs believed that my "jinx" was restricted to sports.



well we'll see now, won't we ya little punjab


----------



## son_michael (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Guys. I feel special knowing I get to be apart of this thread, now with it set to members only. Been here since 2005, supported Naru Saku because Kishi trolled me, didn't believe in Naru Hina because Kishi flat out left that pairing in the dust till the pain arc. Congrats to the people who got what theyw anted, it's disappointing but life always throws curve balls at ya.. 

Well we've reached the end, been a wild ride and I'm glad we can all appreciate the ending of a great series together.

cheers Naruto fan


----------



## garbagecan (Nov 5, 2014)

Mikulia said:


> I'm so confused and sleepy rn. Istg if Anko is shown pregnant but no ShikaTema info I'm gonna flip out



Check out Temari's info in the latest databook. ShikaTem literally confirmed. I'll be super upset if no Taka or Yamato info comes out, though.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi trolled sasukarin and team taka so hard but whatever i just hope my dear karin will still be happy


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, I think the Iruka might be Ino cause of his last name.

Perhaps she changed somehow?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm guessing the pictures of NH's kids and everyone else.



nh kids make me feel skeptical 

cuz they have no byakugan 

and inherited those whiskers


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke having no arm and Gai in a wheelchair. Please Evil, confirm these in anyway. I really dislike mutilation as punishment (Sasuke( and useless angst as well (Gai). I find that to be tasteless. So really, did Kishi go there?
> 
> 
> 
> Ginny is shit. I could write posts and posts about how much she is shit. There is only one other female character I hate more.


Ginny managed to ruin an important part of Harry Potter for me

when i watch the movies, specially HBP, im always like "ARRRRGKHGJ" everytime she appears. The fact that Bonnie made a shitty job makes everything worse


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 5, 2014)

hinata's a 1 dimensional character who can't stand on her own two feet.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Yup random pairings thrown together ending.lol.



Pretty much.



Geg said:


> Ginny > Hinata all day erry day



You are dead to me, Geg. 



jjangu said:


> After 7 years, I have returned to NF. And all I hear is people complaining. Nothing has changed.



No surprise there.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

fucking hell onemangaforums is back?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to see:



But, I'm pretty sure Sasuke is the only person Naruto has on his mind.

That's cool, too.





PAWS said:


> LOL really guys.
> 
> I R U K A = A K U R I
> 
> Not KARUI



KA and RU are like single letters.  They're represented by a single character and aren't broken up.  It would be KA - RU - I backwards.

.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> Kishi trolled sasukarin and team taka so hard but whatever i just hope my dear karin will still be happy



How was SK trolled when it never had a leg to stand on to begin with?

You can't "troll" a pairing that you ignored from the beginning.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji x Karui?


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, Chouji is the real winner here. He has a fine selection of ladies he may end up with at the end.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh man the HP talk feels nostalgic 
Ironically I joined NF a little after DH came out.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> Doesn't matter, had mulatto kids.


Confirmed as greatest player in the manga. Damm. 


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> if my otp was treated like nh was for the whole manga, i wouldnt feel satisfied with it "just happening."



Well that's why they're getting a movie to explain things, which is alot better than what Toriyama ever did. "Oh, yeah and Bulma and Vegeta" "Well how the fuck did that happen?" "Use your imagination"


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> if my otp was treated like nh was for the whole manga, i wouldnt feel satisfied with it "just happening."


In my experience the nh people have a deep understanding of the series _for shippers_. To reach the conclusion that nh is the end game and to ignore the usual main girl main guy shtick takes a fair bit of convincing if you only stick to what you see rather than what you read. So I don't think they'll be disappointed.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> I personally agree with you, but she's happy. I think the databook says Sasuke is her favorite thing.



Yeah, I don't doubt that she is happy.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How was SK trolled when it never had a leg to stand on to begin with?
> 
> You can't "troll" a pairing that you ignored from the beginning.



this

not like karin was treated with a lick of respect as a character anyways, so obviously the pairing she was tied to was portrayed like a complete joke.


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

silmaril said:


> Well 8 gates was supposed to kill you, so at least leaving behind some physical damage doesn't totally retcon/trivialize the stakes, or else gai could spam 8 gates and have naruto heal him every time.
> 
> Also, I think it's IC for sauce, though I guess that up for interpretation.



Oh come on. When has this series care about trivializing stakes? The only moment where Kishi didn't care about something like that was for this ending so we can have a pretend "bittersweet" ending but that considering the universe they're in, falls flat instead.


----------



## kzk (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> And several attempted murders and a very good beating.



If all of the murderfucking friends in this manga have taught us anything, it's that it isn't true love without several attempted murders and a very good beating.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Yeah, I don't doubt that she is happy.



the question is does she have a right to be happy about him? Abuse, scary topic.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 5, 2014)

i don't know if all these people watching this thread are here for the ending and story resolution, or to see who the characters end up with


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Jo-nov (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> nh kids make me feel skeptical
> 
> cuz they have no byakugan
> 
> and inherited those whiskers



Yeah, that throws me off too. Very strange.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

lsryoma


sugetsu and Karin!!!!! wow....


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> i don't know if all these people watching this thread are here for the ending and story resolution, or to see who the characters end up with



why not both   ?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

done          .


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Mione said:


> Posting from another thread
> 
> Naruto's entrance back then
> 
> ...





no, they look too 'pretty' to be designed by kishi 

i reject them


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2014)

Here we go new last prediction thread, 0.2.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

